# NFL Mobile app?



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Reddog80p (Apr 14, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically

Click to collapse



I thought it was only on sprint? I had the old apk but it's asking to upgrade and wont work for me. It's actually has a new name now "sprint nfl mobile" i think.


----------



## trystan4861 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Verizon Wireless NFL Mobile 2.1.24 *UNLOCKED**

This is currently only available to Verizon customers, but now unlocked to all carriers, using this apk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks trystan4861 ... this is exactly what I wanted.

Let's go Texans !!!!

If you need it, here's the megaupload link

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B7FPLOZ1


----------



## mediaman30 (Apr 14, 2010)

This doesnt work on MT3G  Get java runtime error when i open it up.  Can anybody tell me what I can do to make this work with 32b ???


----------



## eghoti1 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow I wasn't aware of this app but it is sweet.  Works perfectly on the G1 with T-mobile.  I hope its true that they will be streaming Sunday Night games later this year.


----------



## mediaman30 (Apr 14, 2010)

what rom are you using?   cant get it to open up just get error about java


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

When I stream NFL Network I'm only getting audio. Is there anyway to get video working?


----------



## eghoti1 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

im using cyanogen 4.2.4.14

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm also getting "content not available at this time please check back later"


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

@ eghoti1 ... do the videos work for you?


----------



## eghoti1 (Apr 15, 2010)

just checked the video, same as you-- only audio


----------



## Reddog80p (Apr 15, 2010)

All I get is audio as well I'm on vzw but on a vogue.


----------



## mediaman30 (Apr 15, 2010)

N1 video works great must be some drivers.. Can anyone please get this working for mytouch or g1????   This app is so sweet!!


----------



## ChillRays (Apr 17, 2010)

All we need now is a free nfl sunday ticket app and we are good to go.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 17, 2010)

trystan4861 said:


> This is currently only available to Verizon customers, but now unlocked to all carriers, using this apk

Click to collapse



awesome work!

works on mine, no video, but audio is fine
thanks for this


----------



## Chopes (Apr 18, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> awesome work!
> 
> works on mine, no video, but audio is fine
> thanks for this

Click to collapse



Everything works perfectly on mine (N1 Tmo).


----------



## V4ND3RP00L (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely did not like that Sprint let go of this service. Although I will admit that the little Sprint Football app is alright and isn't much different from what was offered with the NFL app.

Good to see that it is working for everyone else on other networks.

Good job!


----------



## safeplayer22 (Apr 18, 2010)

do I need to be rooted to use this. the app is running fine but when i want to watch the streaming video, its just stays on the loading screen. I'm using tmobile and is on a wifi network.


----------



## Z!L0G80 (Apr 19, 2010)

latest version? send me ,i try to hack it  but i promissed nothing


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 19, 2010)

Z!L0G80 said:


> latest version? send me ,i try to hack it  but i promissed nothing

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6178780&postcount=3

????


----------



## Z!L0G80 (Apr 19, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6178780&postcount=3
> 
> ????

Click to collapse



i need original


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 19, 2010)

Z!L0G80 said:


> i need original

Click to collapse



this is the verizon pre release version


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 19, 2010)

So thus far, only N1 users are able to view videos.

I'm running ... 

Mytouch 3g 1.2 - Everything except video works, only streams audio. 
Behold II - same as above except it doesn't even stream audio. Always get error "content not available at this time please check back later"


----------



## Gman25 (Apr 20, 2010)

*HD2 NFL app*

sorry,

but is the app ready ? i went to does links i didn't know what to do with does files? by the way whoever gets the NFL app working for HD2 (CAB for easy install)  I'll donate $30.00


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 21, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> So thus far, only N1 users are able to view videos.
> 
> I'm running ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not true sir. This does work on MyTouch 3G if the phone is rooted. To get this working you have to edit the build.prop files. Here is a sample of what I had to do to get dwang's rom working back when NFL season was going.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5U8NS37G


If you guys post your build.prop file I will try and see what I can do to get it working.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 21, 2010)

B Dizzle said:


> Not true sir. This does work on MyTouch 3G if the phone is rooted. To get this working you have to edit the build.prop files. Here is a sample of what I had to do to get dwang's rom working back when NFL season was going.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5U8NS37G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here's my build.prop, build.sapphire.prop, and build.trout.prop


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 21, 2010)

B Dizzle said:


> Not true sir. This does work on MyTouch 3G if the phone is rooted. To get this working you have to edit the build.prop files. Here is a sample of what I had to do to get dwang's rom working back when NFL season was going.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5U8NS37G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So this fixes the videos? I have MT3G 1.2 with a 32A board and it is rooted.

Did you replace the build.prop file with the one you posted?

Here's mine btw


----------



## rhedgehog (Apr 22, 2010)

No videos or audio on a desire in the UK on T-Mobile.

Thanks for at least getting it running at all on other networks.
See y'all at Wembley on Halloween!

Edit:  happy to provide my build prop if it's of any use......or am i still stuck until the desire is rooted?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

B Dizzle said:


> Not true sir. This does work on MyTouch 3G if the phone is rooted. To get this working you have to edit the build.prop files. Here is a sample of what I had to do to get dwang's rom working back when NFL season was going.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5U8NS37G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dude it freakin' works. I replaced the build.prop and build.sapphire.prop with the ones you posted and videos are now playing. 

I'm currently running CM 4.2.15.1 w/espresso theme and it freakin works.

For those who want to try, just adb push both files to the system folder.

thanks B Dizzle

EDIT - Only problem it works on 3G but not with wifi ???


----------



## eghoti1 (Apr 22, 2010)

amazing.  im clueless to editing those files, what do I need to do to replace them?  Or is it possible to attach a modified apk with those prop files already replaced?  thanks!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 22, 2010)

i checked the differences between the build.prop and build.sapphire.prop files listed here and mine

i dont see what i should change, its not jumpin out at me
most of its the same

hey, shawn1224:

what did you change?


----------



## Z!L0G80 (Apr 22, 2010)

ro.product.brand=sprint   IS THE ANSWER


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> i checked the differences between the build.prop and build.sapphire.prop files listed here and mine
> 
> i dont see what i should change, its not jumpin out at me
> most of its the same
> ...

Click to collapse



The build.prop was pretty much the same but I noticed a difference with build.sapphire.prop

Here was my current build.sapphire.prop

```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=DRC92
ro.build.display.id=DRC92
ro.build.version.incremental=15632
ro.build.date=Wed Sep 30 12:57:02 PDT 2009
ro.build.date.utc=1254340622
ro.product.model=T-Mobile myTouch 3G
ro.product.brand=tmobile
ro.product.name=opal
ro.product.device=sapphire
ro.product.board=sapphire
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=HTC
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.board.platform=msm7k
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=sapphire
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=opal-user 1.6 DRC92 15632 ota-rel-keys,release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=tmobile/opal/sapphire/sapphire:1.6/DRC92/15632:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys

# end build properties
#
# system.prop for sapphire
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libhtc_ril.so
ro.ril.hsxpa=2
ro.ril.gprsclass=12
wifi.interface = tiwlan0
# Time between scans in seconds. Keep it high to minimize battery drain.
# This only affects the case in which there are remembered access points,
# but none are in range.
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 45

# density in DPI of the LCD of this board. This is used to scale the UI
# appropriately. If this property is not defined, the default value is 160 dpi.
ro.sf.lcd_density = 160

# Default network type
# # 0 => WCDMA Preferred.
ro.telephony.default_network = 0
```

... and here was the build.sapphire.prop B drizzle posted


```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=DRC92
ro.build.display.id=DRC92
ro.build.version.incremental=15632
ro.build.date=Wed Sep 30 12:57:02 PDT 2009
ro.build.date.utc=1254340622
ro.product.model=HERO200
ro.product.brand=sprint
ro.product.name=htc_heroc
ro.product.device=heroc
ro.product.board=heroc
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=HTC
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.board.platform=msm7k
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=heroc
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=opal-user 1.6 DRC92 15632 ota-rel-keys,release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=sprint/htc_heroc/heroc/heroc:1.5/CUPCAKE/85027:user/release-keys
# end build properties
#
# system.prop for sapphire
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/libhtc_ril.so
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
wifi.interface = tiwlan0
# Time between scans in seconds. Keep it high to minimize battery drain.
# This only affects the case in which there are remembered access points,
# but none are in range.
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 45

# density in DPI of the LCD of this board. This is used to scale the UI
# appropriately. If this property is not defined, the default value is 160 dpi.
ro.sf.lcd_density = 160

# Default network type
# # 0 => WCDMA Preferred.
ro.telephony.default_network = 0
```

I pushed both from tools folder

adb push build.prop /system
adb push build.sapphire.prop /system
adb reboot


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

Z!L0G80 said:


> ro.product.brand=sprint   IS THE ANSWER

Click to collapse



That would be correct 

BTW - I'm not familar with editing prop files so if anybody is, the floor is yours


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 22, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> That would be correct

Click to collapse



that's weird, even though this is a verizon app now?

tried both sprint and verizon, edited it in root explorer, but didnt reboot, and it didnt work

should i do sprint and then reboot?

and not to be a baby, but, is anything else gonna get affected by that change?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> that's weird, even though this is a verizon app now?
> 
> tried both sprint and verizon, edited it in root explorer, but didnt reboot, and it didnt work
> 
> should i do sprint and then reboot?

Click to collapse



I would try that.

Also if we can get the build.sapphire prop from a verizon handset, that might be even better


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 22, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> I would try that.
> 
> Also if we can get the build.sapphire prop from a verizon handset, that might be even better

Click to collapse



no go after reboot, it started working, audio only, then fc; then next try didnt work at all

strange


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> no go after reboot, it started working, audio only, then fc; then next try didnt work at all
> 
> strange

Click to collapse



What rom are you using?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 22, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> What rom are you using?

Click to collapse



my sig is up to date, 4.2.15.1, etc etc

HEY! u just became a "senior" member!!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's tough to say because I'm basically guessing at this point. 

I was able to run the sprint build.sapphire.prop with CM build.prop and videos are working as well so it must be an issue with the build.sapphire.prop

Still doesn't work on wifi though


----------



## Zynon (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

Was this updated today? Won't get by splash screen anymore. Assuming NFL shut off access for old versions?

Sent from my Nexus One using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## BiGMERF (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

I am not having any issues with it. Crossing fingers. Life saver today for the draft

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 23, 2010)

BiGMERF said:


> I am not having any issues with it. Crossing fingers. Life saver today for the draft
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Merf, didn't know you was on xda. 

Yea, it seems like N1 owners don't have any problems with the app.

BTW - Early on I said it wasn't working with wifi but when I got home it worked just fine. I think it had something to do with the network at my job.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 23, 2010)

I also got Video working on the behold II.

Just replace the similar build.prop files with this and you're good to go.


```
ro.product.model=HERO200
ro.product.brand=sprint
ro.product.name=htc_heroc
ro.product.device=heroc
ro.product.board=heroc
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=HTC
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.board.platform=msm7k
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=heroc
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=opal-user 1.6 DRC92 15632 ota-rel-keys,release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=sprint/htc_heroc/heroc/heroc:1.5/CUPCAKE/85027:user/release-keys
```

P.S.- Fix will most likely work with any Android handset.


----------



## BiGMERF (Apr 23, 2010)

hey shawn, im everywhere.. lol


----------



## Zynon (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

It is working again. Must have had some congestion issues during the start of the draft.

Sent from my Nexus One using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 23, 2010)

It was working for me last night in the draft and it's working fine now.


----------



## eghoti1 (Apr 23, 2010)

is there a modified cab available?


----------



## BiGMERF (Apr 25, 2010)

anyway to get the nba or nascar apps?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Apr 25, 2010)

BiGMERF said:


> anyway to get the nba or nascar apps?

Click to collapse



mlb at bat...yes...pm me


----------



## BiGMERF (Apr 25, 2010)

darnnn.. i already bought the MLB app. lol


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 25, 2010)

Been gone a while. Glad to see it is working for some of you guys! The rom you are running has a lot to do with this thing working or not. It has always worked flawlessly on Cyanogen's roms for some reason. 

Here is how to get it working on the latest version of SuperD 1.10.3 on the MyTouch3G (Sorry I do not have a G1 and cannot test for you)

1. Download and flash ROM from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=613809
If you are not sure how to do the above please stop here!

2. Make sure you have adb up and working http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=519523

3. Download the props I posted here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5U8NS37G

4. Using adb push the props to the correct directory
adb remount
adb push build.prop /system/
adb push build.sapphire.prop /system/
adb shell reboot

5. Run the app video works


*** Anyone have a working version of the Sprint App? It looked and worked so much better than this one ***


----------



## datruth81 (Apr 26, 2010)

any way to get this working for the cliq xt? all i get is "content not available at this time. please check back later


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 26, 2010)

I think your build.prop should look like this but not sure. Back up the original build.prop before trying this. I am not responsible for a phone that boots to a black screen.


```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=CUPCAKE
ro.build.display.id=CUPCAKE.091111
ro.build.version.incremental=091111
ro.build.version.sdk=3
ro.build.version.release=1.5
ro.build.date=Thu Nov 12 00:26:14 CST 2009
ro.build.date.utc=1258007174
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=u70000
ro.build.host=Android-X01
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=MB200
ro.product.brand=blur
ro.product.name=morrison
ro.product.device=morrison
ro.product.board=morrison
ro.product.manufacturer=motorola
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=morrison
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=morrison-user 1.5 CUPCAKE 091111 ota-rel-keys,release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=blur/morrison/morrison/morrison:1.5/CUPCAKE/091111:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys
ro.build.version.full=Blur_Version.1.1.31.MB200.T-Mobile.en.US-ROOT
ro.build.fingerprint=sprint/htc_heroc/heroc/heroc:1.5/CUPCAKE/85027:user/release-keys 
#end build properties
#
# system.prop for morrison
#

#rild.libpath=/system/lib/libreference-ril.so
rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-qc-1.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1

#
ro.mot.hw.ringerswitch=1
ro.mot.hw.dispbl.anim=1
ro.mot.hw.keypadbl.anim=1
ro.mot.hw.led=1
ro.mot.hw.segmented.kp=1
ro.mot.process.als.event=1
ro.mot.attention.light=0
ro.mot.kb.disp.insync=1
ro.mot.dynamic.screen.dim=1
ro.mot.hw.nav.dpad=1
ro.mot.hw.uaprof=http://uaprof.motorola.com/phoneconfig/MotoMB200/profile/MotoMB200.rdf
ro.mot.url.safetylegal=http://www.motorola.com/staticfiles/Support/legal
#ro.mot.default_date=2009-11-01

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED
ro.config.notification_sound=Pleasant_Ding.ogg
ro.config.ringtone=T-Jingle.ogg
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-motorola
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-motorola
ro.config.sync=yes
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```

If it does not work just post your build.prop here and we can take a look at it.


----------



## Gman25 (Apr 27, 2010)

*HTC HD2 TMOBIle US*

is there a way to get the NFL APP on my HD2 ?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 27, 2010)

Gman25 said:


> is there a way to get the NFL APP on my HD2 ?

Click to collapse



You may need to ask the Windows mobile guys. I am not too familiar with win-mo so I could not tell you if an app is out there and how to get that app to work. Sorry.


----------



## BiGMERF (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

Is live video or video at all gone on anyone elses?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## safeplayer22 (Apr 28, 2010)

My live streaming video is not showing up anymore - nexus one (unrooted).

sux


----------



## dec3ption (Apr 28, 2010)

Stopped working on my CDMA Hero too...I get "Content not available" message.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (May 1, 2010)

this doesnt work at all now in cm 5.0.7...just get "Runtime exception. Should never happen java.lang. NullPointerException" error

check my sig, could it be the JIT?


----------



## gbopanonymous (May 2, 2010)

its bootlooping on me after i rebooted via adb... im running cyanogen5.0.7.... any reason?

Hardware is Mytouch32b. radio ending in 26i and SPL ending in 2005.


----------



## BiGMERF (May 3, 2010)

*Re: NFL Mobile app Hack?*

Working fine again, video and everything. Unrooted nexus

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## chssoccerplayer (May 11, 2010)

*NFL Mobile issue*



tnpapadakos said:


> this doesnt work at all now in cm 5.0.7...just get "Runtime exception. Should never happen java.lang. NullPointerException" error
> 
> check my sig, could it be the JIT?

Click to collapse



I too am having this problem, but am not using JIT, so I don't believe that is the issue...


----------



## busventinc (Jul 23, 2010)

does not work any longer they just updated and now they do charge 10 a month on verizon for it fun while it lasted


----------



## PPCGeek01 (Jul 24, 2010)

Where do you see a charge? I'm running the latest version on Verizon and it's still free for me.


----------



## Maverick229 (Jul 24, 2010)

before i read through page 7 i'd already started playing... as the conversation drifted... HTC Aria - rooted with Unrevoked, and sideloaded with SWM 1.0

the app launches fine, but it wants to upgrade... 

much interest in testing on the Aria here if the newer version becomes available.


----------



## Chopes (Jul 25, 2010)

PPCGeek01 said:


> Where do you see a charge? I'm running the latest version on Verizon and it's still free for me.

Click to collapse



That charge only applies to those that downloaded the original app after the 22nd (info from the other NFL apk thread as it pertains to blackberrys).

Still trying to figure out what can be done 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## unk2009 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, your great...I am literally a total newb when it comes to this stuff....I have adb working on my laptop...Where do I install the newprops.rar and build.sapphire.zip, does it go onto the root of my sdcard(I'm currently running Chromatic 4.2 on MT3G 32b)I am hoping to get nfl apk working on my phone....thanx a million


----------



## shawn1224 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread as the season approaches

Are there any fixes ... maybe  a new download.

The old one stopped working for me a while back. It loads to the NFL logo but just displays the "LOADING" text?


----------



## scrizz (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope someone can get it working again


----------



## tmotech88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Please find it lol I need it I'm feigning it lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sterz85 (Aug 28, 2010)

here's the link to the app for verizon, found it on another site

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1OBO63AY

we just need somebody to unlock it now


----------



## tmotech88 (Aug 28, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> here's the link to the app for verizon, found it on another site
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1OBO63AY
> 
> we just need somebody to unlock it now

Click to collapse



HOWEVER CAN HACK THIS I WILL DEFF THROES SOME CASH YOUR WAY 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ26T (Aug 28, 2010)

do you have to be rooted to be able to get this to work


----------



## tmotech88 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jay21fire said:


> do you have to be rooted to be able to get this to work

Click to collapse



no you dont they have found the updated file it just needs to be hacked to run on sprint network


----------



## AJ26T (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm on T-mobile mytouch slide 3g not rooted i would love to run this app


----------



## djk34 (Aug 28, 2010)

it is not going to work because you havbe to upgrade to use and if your not on verizon it doesnt show up in market


----------



## sterz85 (Aug 28, 2010)

djk34 said:


> it is not going to work because you havbe to upgrade to use and if your not on verizon it doesnt show up in market

Click to collapse



the link i posted is the updated version (the old one was for the nfl draft), this is the version you download from the verizon android market.

we just need somebody to unlock it so it works on all carriers.  i installed the app on my hd2 running htc desire rom, it started up and then gave me a message it's only for verizon customers.

somebody please, unlock it so it can work on all carriers!


----------



## tmotech88 (Aug 28, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> the link i posted is the updated version (the old one was for the nfl draft), this is the version you download from the verizon android market.
> 
> we just need somebody to unlock it so it works on all carriers.  i installed the app on my hd2 running htc desire rom, it started up and then gave me a message it's only for verizon customers.
> 
> somebody please, unlock it so it can work on all carriers!

Click to collapse



+100000 please willing to donate 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## AJ26T (Aug 29, 2010)

Please someone unlock it


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 1, 2010)

a little update for the people still waiting on this app

i found the original guy who unlocked the first app (i think, sorry ahead of time if it was actually somebody else) and asked him if he could unlock the new one too (see thread here: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/76289-req-new-nfl-app-unlock.html )

for the people too lazy to click on the link, here's a quick summary.  the new app checks for all of this -



> It checks...
> -NEW-
> APN's
> Real cell tower names
> ...

Click to collapse



it's quite a lot of work for him unlock it, but if anybody REALLY REALLY wants this unlocked... well feel free to give him an incentive to do it by buying him a beer (little blue text at the bottom of his signature).


----------



## dsh897 (Sep 1, 2010)

id also like to see this unlocked... what all needs to be done.. seems like a lot of poeple would like to see this done maybe we can get one of the good devs on this site to do it if we garner enough support?


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 1, 2010)

dsh897 said:


> id also like to see this unlocked... what all needs to be done.. seems like a lot of poeple would like to see this done maybe we can get one of the good devs on this site to do it if we garner enough support?

Click to collapse



i see you've been on this site longer than me, so do you have anybody in mind that might be willing to take the time and unlock it?


----------



## dsh897 (Sep 1, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> i see you've been on this site longer than me, so do you have anybody in mind that might be willing to take the time and unlock it?

Click to collapse



yes ive been roaming these forums for quite some time but hardly ever post.. MY Fantasy NFL addiction got the better of me in this circumstance =)

I will PM a few guys i like to follow and see if they cant point us in the right direction.


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 1, 2010)

dsh897 said:


> yes ive been roaming these forums for quite some time but hardly ever post.. MY Fantasy NFL addiction got the better of me in this circumstance =)
> 
> I will PM a few guys i like to follow and see if they cant point us in the right direction.

Click to collapse



k let me know how it works out.  sign up and post if you want at the other forum to maybe encourage the other guy to unlock it.

in the mean time, i'm going to bug my friend who's a programer for verizon to possibly give me the unlocked version


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 1, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> k let me know how it works out.  sign up and post if you want at the other forum to maybe encourage the other guy to unlock it.
> 
> in the mean time, i'm going to bug my friend who's a programer for verizon to possibly give me the unlocked version

Click to collapse



Omg you would be saving a live and allowing me to finally sleep lmao 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmanvbva (Sep 2, 2010)

I would donate to this if it was working on sprint

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 2, 2010)

gmanvbva said:


> I would donate to this if it was working on sprint
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



check the link i posted a few posts above and donate to that guy as he said i will probably be easiest to get it working on sprint


----------



## Truwarrior (Sep 2, 2010)

*Iphone?*

Hello? totally new to this. I've been hunting down nfl mobile for a while now can someone please tell me if a hack is available for the Iphone 3g and whether it would work in canada.  Last year I was able to get the NBA Leauge pass working although it was blacked out here in the great white north!


----------



## xguntherc (Sep 3, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> k let me know how it works out.  sign up and post if you want at the other forum to maybe encourage the other guy to unlock it.
> 
> in the mean time, i'm going to bug my friend who's a programer for verizon to possibly give me the unlocked version

Click to collapse



Get the unlocked version for sure... I saw ur post at the other forum. Ill also donate if he can unlock it for T-Mobile.


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 3, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> Get the unlocked version for sure... I saw ur post at the other forum. Ill also donate if he can unlock it for T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



I'm donating too if it's up and running on T-Mobile.


----------



## ins0 (Sep 3, 2010)

Same goes here, a 6 pack of expensive beer is on me if he can unlock this for tmobile


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 3, 2010)

well my friend transfered to verizon's fiberoptic devision and won't be able to help out.

for the few posts above mine, sign up on the other forum and let the guy know you guys are willing to donate, maybe even PM him

don't we have a developer on this forum that might be willing to take the time and unlock the app?


----------



## npierce1 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd love to see this working also... I wouldn't mind pitching in a few bucks to whoever could do it. I just can't believe tmo doesn't have an app similar to this. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anybody made contact with the original developer who hacked this??

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 5, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Has anybody made contact with the original developer who hacked this??
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



other than the convo in the link i posted, i don't think anybody else has gotten in contact with him


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 6, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> other than the convo in the link i posted, i don't think anybody else has gotten in contact with him

Click to collapse



Is he a developer on this forum, does anyone have a better eay of contacting him??

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 6, 2010)

Im not over here too much as I dont have a G1 anymore and DF is my main. (So send pm's over there  )

anyways I do not watch NFL, from what I can tell there is a Sprint and Verizon NFL

I dont know if the apps are the same (and just branded for ether Sprint or Verizon)

I do have the latest Verizon version, if someone would like to send me a link on the new Sprint version, Ill check it out.

Lucky my GF still has a G1 so I can test NFL on the G1 on tmobile.

-Matt

Oh and email/gtalk is xeudoxus @ gmail .com
If some of you want to contact me and not want to signup/goto DF


----------



## driftin (Sep 6, 2010)

Sprint USED TO have a NFL app, then they lost their contract with the NFL to Verizon.  Sprint now has a generic "Sprint Football Live", which while having some of the same functionality (and some new fun things), losing the NFL contract crippled the usefullness of their app.  The Verizon app allows audio streaming of every game (which the Sprint one no longer has), as well as the option to pay extra for video (the Sprint version video was free, part of your data plan)...  That being said, I'm not sure the apps were developed by the same company (IIRC the old Sprint one was by HandMark)...  Having the current Sprint one is unlikely to help with the Verizon one, but mayyyyyyybe having the old one could help...


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 6, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Im not over here too much as I dont have a G1 anymore and DF is my main. (So send pm's over there  )
> 
> anyways I do not watch NFL, from what I can tell there is a Sprint and Verizon NFL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't mind being a tester too for t-mobile

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 7, 2010)

Well.............  got it unlocked.... but......

The MAIN security function checks your "real" phone number and actually sees if its a Verizon "active" phone number... (Right now its using my phone number to bypass security) I have it running on my GF's G1 on T-Mobile "non-root" <-- I know, she does not want me to touch it lol.

So... Tomorrow im going to go to my local verizon store and use one of their "demo phone number"  

After I release it will work 100% except for (txt notifications, for obvious reasons) <--- as far as I can tell

so, the only REAL info it will collect from your phone (Look back at the list) is your real apn and cellid (location). Usually the app blocks you from non-usa but it should work (let me know).

Oh and guess who makes SprintTV  (Ill need a real user on sprint to pm me for some personal info to test "If you guys want SprintTV also" copy-protection looks the same, but ill need some real info to test (It will not be public))

-Matt


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 7, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Well.............  got it unlocked.... but......
> 
> The MAIN security function checks your "real" phone number and actually sees if its a Verizon "active" phone number... (Right now its using my phone number to bypass security) I have it running on my GF's G1 on T-Mobile "non-root" <-- I know, she does not want me to touch it lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



<3 u. no homo.


----------



## deanesn (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm wondering if you add the verizon 1 800 instead of yours if it will pass lol


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 7, 2010)

deanesn said:


> I'm wondering if you add the verizon 1 800 instead of yours if it will pass lol

Click to collapse



I tried already


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 7, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> I tried already

Click to collapse



So all you need is a real verizon number??

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 7, 2010)

yes, (im using mine for testing, but im not going to release it with the app) Thats why I was going to use one of verizons demo phone


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 7, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> yes, (im using mine for testing, but im not going to release it with the app) Thats why I was going to use one of verizons demo phone

Click to collapse



Sick lmao let me know when done ima deff donate!!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpet161 (Sep 7, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Sick lmao let me know when done ima deff donate!!!!

Click to collapse



Me too!!!
I'm a football junkie! Thanks for taking your time to help us all out.


----------



## ins0 (Sep 7, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> <3 u. no homo.

Click to collapse



Same.....well...if you really get this working it might just be a little homo love


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

if anybody gets that sprint tv workin for verizon...please let me know...send me apk or hack...PLEASE...ill donate as [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/78843-apks-unlocked-apps.html 

-Matt


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

direct: http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

(thanx for this, and hope you dont mind the direct link, xeodoxus)

mine is just loading and loading...


----------



## Debello64 (Sep 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> direct: http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> (thanx for this, and hope you dont mind the direct link, xeodoxus)
> 
> mine is just loading and loading...

Click to collapse



Works like a charm, make sure everyone sends the guy some cash for his trouble.


----------



## deanesn (Sep 8, 2010)

Back and menu keys on the nexus one don't work but I guess I can live with that


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

Debello64 said:


> Works like a charm, make sure everyone sends the guy some cash for his trouble.

Click to collapse



absolutely


----------



## Debello64 (Sep 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> fixing permissions...

Click to collapse



Buying a guy a beer is well worth being able to watch NFL network.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

Debello64 said:


> Buying a guy a beer is well worth being able to watch NFL network.

Click to collapse



yup, i will

 it works on wifi



deanesn said:


> Ok I tested it over tmo 3g and it doesn't work like others are reporting but works over wifi.

Click to collapse



i just tested on tmo 3g and edge, same thing- no go


----------



## deanesn (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok I tested it over tmo 3g and it doesn't work like others are reporting but works over wifi.


----------



## superevo89 (Sep 8, 2010)

I give the bro fist and will definitely donate I am SO happy this works.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is working on a modded htc evo with cm6 and snap 7.5kernal. Beer on me bro 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

deanesn said:


> Ok I tested it over tmo 3g and it doesn't work like others are reporting but works over wifi.

Click to collapse



havent seen anyone come right out and say this actually is working on tmobile network connection yet... wifi, yes

anybody?


----------



## superevo89 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just noticed as well didn't try it with my wifi off and it doesn't work on my 3g connection from T-Mobile.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

superevo89 said:


> I just noticed as well didn't try it with my wifi off and it doesn't work on my 3g connection from T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



xeodoxus! we're almost there bro, but awesome work so far

is it the smali\com\mobitv\client\sys\NetworkInfo.smali values at issue here?


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you have to be rooted to get this to run?...Im a noob..i have no idea how to install a .zip file...anyone help?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

ronartest2005 said:


> Do you have to be rooted to get this to run?...Im a noob..i have no idea how to install a .zip file...anyone help?

Click to collapse



its not a zip file

http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

just download, place on your sdcard, and install


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its not a zip file
> 
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> just download, place on your sdcard, and install

Click to collapse



Duh, yeah I just figured it out...thanks.

It works!...not on 3g but awesome on wifi...Im gonna enjoy it for the day or so..because I know verizon will be disabling it soon.


----------



## dsMA (Sep 8, 2010)

has anyone tried this using a sprint cdma hero?

I have a sprint cdma hero and am running cm6.  I would use the sprint app but it wont work in cm6, the app can't tell i am a sprint customer.


----------



## rexant1 (Sep 8, 2010)

yes it works on sprint hero, working fine on mine but im running nfx 2.1 rom tho


----------



## ELMACHOGERACHO (Sep 8, 2010)

how does one install an .apk file on win mo?


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 8, 2010)

ELMACHOGERACHO said:


> how does one install an .apk file on win mo?

Click to collapse



I didnt think that the two were compatible?


----------



## deanesn (Sep 8, 2010)

ronartest2005 said:


> I didnt think that the two were compatible?

Click to collapse



You are correct.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

It should work over 3g and wifi, I tested it on my GF's Tmobile G1 on Tmobile network, roaming on att, and wifi.

If your not on 3g then it will block video, but it should still work (text).

If there is problems though, ill need you guys to let me know, because I dont use the app, and even if I did, i would be on the droid on verizon.


-Matt

edit...
also when describing phones that are having a problem please list.....

evo uses.... cdma....4g.... evdo rev a..... sprint
moment uses... gsm.... hspa... hspa+... at&t


----------



## Debello64 (Sep 8, 2010)

It works just fine on the sprint epic using 3g, 4g and wifi. Thanks for the work have a beer one me.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## decepticon (Sep 8, 2010)

Works fine for me on 3G but no video which seems to be known.  Would be nice to get it over 3G as well but I am not *****ing at all.  Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

decepticon said:


> Works fine for me on 3G but no video which seems to be known.  Would be nice to get it over 3G as well but I am not *****ing at all.  Thanks for the hard work!

Click to collapse



Video should work in 3g...

wifi = video + text
3g = video + text
everything else = text

I left that in there because it seemed reasonable (I would not want to watch video at 1x/2g)

Which might be causing the problems... gsm 2g/3g

After some more info is gathered, ill prob just make it "think" cdma 3g (always)


----------



## decepticon (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Video should work in 3g...
> 
> wifi = video + text
> 3g = video + text
> ...

Click to collapse



When I try to connect over 3G I get "Cannot connect to NFL Mobile. Please try again later."

Running on my Bell Vibrant over AT&T 3G.


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 8, 2010)

TMobile US - HTC HD2 (using Desire rom to run Android Froyo)

3g/2g - app stays at the nfl loading screen
wifi - everything works

apn - epc.tmobile.com
proxy - 216.155.165.050
port - 8080


----------



## superevo89 (Sep 8, 2010)

Only wifi working not working for 3g on T-Mobile, just says cannot connect please try again later.

Samsung vibrant


----------



## NSingh95 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys i was wondering how is it that its working for everyone and i cant even get it to install on my phone, i have the samsung vibrant and no i dont have it rooted? is it req that the phone has to be rooted for this app to work? please help i would love to have this app! 
thanks


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## ravizzle (Sep 8, 2010)

Works on sprint epic on wifi and 3g

Sent from my Epic 4G


----------



## svtcontour (Sep 8, 2010)

Works on my Vibrant, tmo on wifi.  I can't thank you enough for doing this.

Go Patriots!


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 8, 2010)

svtcontour said:


> Works on my Vibrant, tmo on wifi.  I can't thank you enough for doing this.
> 
> Go Patriots!

Click to collapse



Working great on my evo..this makes the the sprint football live app look like ****..lol

And yes lets go patriots!!!!!!

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## ZeroBarrier (Sep 8, 2010)

Quick question, while using this app on a verizon motorola droid; would watching the live portions of this app still get charged a month for vcast videos?

I'm not a sports nut, but my roomate sure is, and I just wanted to know so I could get him the hook up once he gets his first android phone, heh.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

ZeroBarrier said:


> Quick question, while using this app on a verizon motorola droid; would watching the live portions of this app still get charged a month for vcast videos?
> 
> I'm not a sports nut, but my roomate sure is, and I just wanted to know so I could get him the hook up once he gets his first android phone, heh.

Click to collapse



im not sure, some of the TOS I do not like (I was meaning to call verizon and ask)


Something else I forgot to mention and could be a problem....
People who can only connect via wifi... Are you in the US? Try disabling gps and reboot your phone (as a test)

Ill have another version out "today" 9/8/10 , use the same link in the earlier threads (ether on DF or the direct link)


-note-
Something else thats in there and I dont know why (dont watch sports) is it will disable video playback depending on how close you are to a stadium with a game playing. (why is that)
Also what is a "Blackout"


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> im not sure, some of the TOS I do not like (I was meaning to call verizon and ask)
> 
> 
> Something else I forgot to mention and could be a problem....
> ...

Click to collapse



the nfl has a rule that if a game is not a sellout 72 hours prior to kickoff, the game cannot be broadcast/viewed within a 60 mile radius of the home stadium where it is being played...this is to encourage people in the home team's market to buy tickets and go to the game....that is a "blackout"


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> im not sure, some of the TOS I do not like (I was meaning to call verizon and ask)
> 
> 
> Something else I forgot to mention and could be a problem....
> ...

Click to collapse



Its weird because I tried to use it on 3g last night but all it would do is go to the boot screen of the app and say "could not connect to nfl mobile".

But I tried again this morning on 3g and it worked fine, all it said was "video quality will be better on wifi, would you like to connect?"


----------



## Carpet161 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Thank you* so much for hooking us all up with this app. I am a Vibrant T-Mob guy and I get the same message over 3G. It lets me install the app and I can read text updates but when I try to watch a video it says *"Cannot connect to NFL Mobile"* 
Either way, donation on the way!

BTW, Did a battery pull after install to see if that would fix but same issue.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

ronartest2005 said:


> Its weird because I tried to use it on 3g last night but all it would do is go to the boot screen of the app and say "could not connect to nfl mobile".
> 
> But I tried again this morning on 3g and it worked fine, all it said was "video quality will be better on wifi, would you like to connect?"

Click to collapse



are you on tmobile, or what network?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

For those of you who are having problems, please download the new version (same link) and let me know if it works.


----------



## droiderisuser (Sep 8, 2010)

First of all great app. Secondly has anyone confirmed or denied that on Verizon we would have to pay for VCAST if we download this and watch it.


----------



## screwhead728 (Sep 8, 2010)

It works great on my HTC EVO 4G (wi-fi and 3g)


----------



## Carpet161 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am afraid that on my T-mob Vibrant, it still has the same issue. But what a Champ you are for trying to fix it!


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> For those of you who are having problems, please download the new version (same link) and let me know if it works.

Click to collapse



You are a GOD amongst men.... thank you.

-Anyone get it to work on HD2? Stuck at work unable to test...


----------



## superbeano2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

Downloaded new link and it works flawlessly over WIFI but no go over AT&T 3G. I'm using a Samsung Captivate on stock ROM, rooted.


----------



## ins0 (Sep 8, 2010)

First off, you're awesome...thanks!


Second....I'm getting a "can't play video at this time, please try later" on my unrooted Tmobile N1 while on Wifi.  I get a "Can't connect to NFL mobile" when running on 3G


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, so far seems like only sprint and verizon users have reported this working on a phone network connection

he's working on it


----------



## ins0 (Sep 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> yeah, so far seems like only sprint and verizon users have reported this working on a phone network connection
> 
> he's working on it

Click to collapse



Anyone else getting this "Error playing video, please try again later" error like I'm getting through wifi?


----------



## raymond4 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am using a rooted cdma hero running cm6 nightly 9/08 this NFL mobile app works for me 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

droiderisuser said:


> First of all great app. Secondly has anyone confirmed or denied that on Verizon we would have to pay for VCAST if we download this and watch it.

Click to collapse



Not registered to our phones it set to a dummy verizon phone for the store. If anything they would be charging themselves lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

As of right now this app is working with cdma devices with data. Others are working with wifi at this point

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

good new, i have my brothers att captivate and its having problems, so i should be able to make a real fix now. lol


----------



## ins0 (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> good new, i have my brothers att captivate and its having problems, so i should be able to make a real fix now. lol

Click to collapse



scoreeeeee


----------



## decepticon (Sep 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> good new, i have my brothers att captivate and its having problems, so i should be able to make a real fix now. lol

Click to collapse



That is not good news....that is GREAT NEWS my friend


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

decepticon said:


> That is not good news....that is GREAT NEWS my friend

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ins0 (Sep 8, 2010)

ins0 said:


> Anyone else getting this "Error playing video, please try again later" error like I'm getting through wifi?

Click to collapse



FYI this was due to the wonderful corporate firewall we have at work....I tethered to my buddies phone and all worked through wifi.


----------



## lolcopter (Sep 8, 2010)

Works great on vibrant for t mobile!!

Video over wifi, haven't tried over 3g yet

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 8, 2010)

it is a app problem (not unlock problem) from what I can tell (the people who are having problems on 3g and not on wifi) the nfl.apk gets your ip address and on some phones it fails to do so (I dont know if a "firewall app" or whatever "network/tower" is blocking the app from receiving the ip address (it shouldnt because the app reads from the internal ip address and should be a android security problem, not a outside problem "network/cell tower")

so for the people with problems, try and use it at work and home (see if it works when using different towers) also force 2g and see what happends.

att in my area is only 2g (no 3g for 100 miles) so its hard to test on the captivate (switching towers) but thats what the problem is with it. (I dont know if the same problem for everyone)

I will keep looking into it, but 25% chance I can work around the problem.


----------



## superbeano2004 (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried on 3G on different towers (work and home) and still no luck. Maybe it knows the difference between GSM and CDMA ips?


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

superbeano2004 said:


> I tried on 3G on different towers (work and home) and still no luck. Maybe it knows the difference between GSM and CDMA ips?

Click to collapse



Yes it does

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## decepticon (Sep 8, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wonder if it would be possible to make the app think it was on WiFi when on 3G.


----------



## ins0 (Sep 8, 2010)

I also tried on different towers and 3G vs Edge but it's a no go.  Still donated to thank you for the work, havin the wifi is better than nothin


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 8, 2010)

decepticon said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to make the app think it was on WiFi when on 3G.

Click to collapse



I think it would be but you would basically be re writing the ip under a wifi ip address... Ima look more into that I should have though of that 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanesn (Sep 8, 2010)

hmm guys I think I know where the problem might be. If you look at the app's faq it says if the phone is roaming on "x1" it will not play video but if you are on "evdo"and switch over to x1 it will continue to play. So I'm guessing if the app doesn't see evdo then that's why its not working since we are on gsm phones. I'm going to guess this why sprint users have no problem playing the video. Just my thoughts I could be wrong here.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 9, 2010)

Well if you guys want to try another version (i dont know if it will help or not) my brothers phone is having a problem connecting, not playing video. (so I wont know if it will fix it)

nfl2.apk


----------



## decepticon (Sep 9, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Well if you guys want to try another version (i dont know if it will help or not) my brothers phone is having a problem connecting, not playing video. (so I wont know if it will fix it)
> 
> nfl2.apk

Click to collapse



When I open it up and accept the agreement it sticks at the connecting screen and does not connect at all.


----------



## deanesn (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep still doesn't work over 3g. Just sits at the loading screen.
Tried the new version with wifi and that doesn't even work now. Hmm


----------



## laker666 (Sep 9, 2010)

Everything works on my mytouch slide except video on 3g....haven't tried wifi yet


----------



## Bigt2003 (Sep 9, 2010)

ELMACHOGERACHO said:


> how does one install an .apk file on win mo?

Click to collapse



One doesn't. one finds the .cab to install in win mo. Or one could install an Android emulator.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Sep 9, 2010)

Any love for a UK user?  It tells me it is only for US use 

I wouldn't mind, but I paid £170 for GamePass, at least give me an app too 

Go Redskins!!!  w00p w00p!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## daobn24 (Sep 9, 2010)

Works great on the vibrant over wifi.  Will not play video over 3g though.  Thanks a bunch.

-Bao


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi!

I have tried this app, starts well, and connects over Wifi - for me this is the important.
But after a few seconds there comes an alert message that it can be used in USA only.  and an exit button to close the app.
Is there any chance to use it not in USA?
I have SonyEricsson X10.

BR,
Norberto


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 9, 2010)

people with "usa" problems, try disabling gps and cell location and reboot


----------



## dressanderc (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't connect over Wifi or 3G or my Captivate w/ 2.1.  Any suggestions?


----------



## boostedneonsrt4 (Sep 9, 2010)

works fine over wifi, no luck with 3g on my captivate.


----------



## volwrath (Sep 9, 2010)

Works fine on Sprint 3G.  Doesn't work on sprint 4g / wimax.


----------



## boostedneonsrt4 (Sep 9, 2010)

dressanderc said:


> I can't connect over Wifi or 3G or my Captivate w/ 2.1.  Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



did you try rebooting?


----------



## Falco01 (Sep 9, 2010)

Please forgive my ignorance, as I am new to this whole android APK thing.  I know an APK is needed to install software on our phones via a file manager of some sort, but every link I click on in this thread that says NFL.apk downloads a zip file.  Am I missing something here or doing something wrong?  Thanks in advance for your replies and thank you for the hard work in making all this cool stuff possible for us!


----------



## guitartjn (Sep 9, 2010)

*NFL Mobile 2010*

I just downloaded it and it keeps asking me to upgrade and then cannot find the upgrade because obviously I don't have a verizon phone

any idea or is there another one out there for this up coming year?  Have to go to a family function and need to see my bears hopefully win


----------



## pokerjv (Sep 9, 2010)

volwrath said:


> Works fine on Sprint 3G.  Doesn't work on sprint 4g / wimax.

Click to collapse



I'm seeing the same as well...works on 3g/wifi but not 4g.

update: i even opened up in 3g/wifi then tried to switch over to 4g, causes a FC..sneaky verizon bastards 

update #2: this works on hdmi out also!! (evo-froyo)


----------



## whoaday (Sep 9, 2010)

hi peeps - the app is working for me minus video as like most users in here.

i am using HTC HD2 energy rom & froyo's android 2.2 mod.  will try and connect to wifi at home to see if video works!  thank you so much for this app. how can i donate? sorry i am new to this site.  GREAT work man.

BTW - did anyone figure out if we will be able to stream NFL REDZONE through this app?


----------



## joeybear23 (Sep 9, 2010)

It would be awesome if this worked on AT&T 3G by tonight....

I know, I know, you can't rush art.
Just dreaming...


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 9, 2010)

whoaday said:


> hi peeps - the app is working for me minus video as like most users in here.
> 
> i am using HTC HD2 energy rom & froyo's android 2.2 mod.  will try and connect to wifi at home to see if video works!  thank you so much for this app. how can i donate? sorry i am new to this site.  GREAT work man.
> 
> BTW - did anyone figure out if we will be able to stream NFL REDZONE through this app?

Click to collapse



which app did you install?  was it the one he originally released or the nfl2 app?


----------



## dressanderc (Sep 9, 2010)

boostedneonsrt4 said:


> did you try rebooting?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got a little further the 8th time i tried, I made it to the "Personalized " menu. But it ultimately either keeps spinning the NFL logo in the middle, closes to home screen, or gives an error saying it "cant connect to network".


----------



## rfryar (Sep 9, 2010)

*Which APK?*

Those that have it working on Sprint 3G which APK are you using.. The one from post 2 (or 3)?  Or the more recent nfl2.apk which I can no longer download?

I tried it and got prompted to upgrade.. Although I may have been on 4G at the time.

Any help would be great!

Rick

--Nevermind, saw this posting that it uses VCAST now..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=7919067&postcount=284


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 9, 2010)

I removed the nfl2 as people were having more problems with it. (use the nfl.apk)


----------



## Bizdady (Sep 9, 2010)

Working good here except every so often video stops while watching NFL Network and I have to hit back and hit play again.

Evo 4g on Wifi.

Seems its only wifi maybe. Switched to 3G and it stayed connected without any probs for at least 10 minutes before I exited app.


----------



## abanh (Sep 9, 2010)

rfryar said:


> Those that have it working on Sprint 3G which APK are you using.. The one from post 2 (or 3)?  Or the more recent nfl2.apk which I can no longer download?
> 
> I tried it and got prompted to upgrade.. Although I may have been on 4G at the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the NFL app that was posted on post 126.  Works for me and I'm using an HTC Evo.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## shadowhawk2020 (Sep 10, 2010)

126 worked GREAT!  Love it, and can't wait to use redzone this weekend.  Now, if Icould get HDMI out full time on evo it would ROCK


----------



## norkoastal (Sep 10, 2010)

shadowhawk2020 said:


> 126 worked GREAT!  Love it, and can't wait to use redzone this weekend.  Now, if Icould get HDMI out full time on evo it would ROCK

Click to collapse



Perfect use for that spare monitor im not using anymore... Mini 19" wide redzone with the big boy 46" playing my niners!!!   Hdmi order placed.. Hopefully this app works without the fulltime app...


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 10, 2010)

joeybear23 said:


> It would be awesome if this worked on AT&T 3G by tonight....
> 
> I know, I know, you can't rush art.
> Just dreaming...

Click to collapse



OMG! Go Bears!

I get


```
Runtime exception. Should
never happen java.lang.
NullPointerException
```

what is it?


----------



## nano413 (Sep 10, 2010)

works beautifully, evo


----------



## postermen (Sep 10, 2010)

Works great on my Epic with 3g.  But I can't get it to work on wifi.


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 10, 2010)

Video and Audio good through wifi on HD2
No video or audio on 3g, even after gps/data disconnect and reboot.


J-E-T-S! JETS! JETS! JETS!


----------



## nmoline (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the app working on my Captivate but it appears no luck on video on AT&T.  I can't get video on WiFi or 3g. I just get the spinning verizon logol


----------



## dwntwnall4u (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you.....GO Chargers.


----------



## nmoline (Sep 10, 2010)

AT&T update: I have videos working; but I can't connect to the live video of tonights game.  

Can anyone connect to tonight's game?


----------



## Bizdady (Sep 10, 2010)

nmoline said:


> AT&T update: I have videos working; but I can't connect to the live video of tonights game.
> 
> Can anyone connect to tonight's game?

Click to collapse



Workin on here.

Sent from my Evo CM6


----------



## nmoline (Sep 10, 2010)

bizdady said:


> Workin on here.
> 
> Sent from my Evo CM6

Click to collapse



So the Live Streaming seems to be an AT&T issue.


----------



## makarius (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone outside the U.S. got this working? I keep getting the only for US and territories mesg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mikeypopps (Sep 10, 2010)

*yay*

Working fine here on rooted captivate over wifi live game and all, no love for 3g though.


----------



## nmoline (Sep 10, 2010)

mikeypopps said:


> Working fine here on rooted captivate over wifi live game and all, no love for 3g though.

Click to collapse



Did you do anything special? 

I have a rooted captivate with the nfl.apk.zip file installed fine. I can't get the live video.  Did you turn off 3g or something? I am connected via wifi but am having no luck.


----------



## androtn (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you!!

Sent from my SUPAsonic using Tapatalk


----------



## gothdroid (Sep 10, 2010)

I installed the apk from the 3rd post, and when I launched the app it said upgrade or exit. On Vibrant on WiFi


----------



## scrizz (Sep 10, 2010)

gothdroid said:


> I installed the apk from the 3rd post, and when I launched the app it said upgrade or exit. On Vibrant on WiFi

Click to collapse



use the one in post 126


----------



## daobn24 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Verizon just blocked the app...it was working fine for the saints vs vikings game but now have a msg, "this app is only for active verizon wireless customers" at launch 

-Bao


----------



## Kama45 (Sep 10, 2010)

daobn24 said:


> I think Verizon just blocked the app...it was working fine for the saints vs vikings game but now have a msg, "this app is only for active verizon wireless customers" at launch
> 
> -Bao

Click to collapse



I'm getting the same message on my Sprint EVO


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> people with "usa" problems, try disabling gps and cell location and reboot

Click to collapse



I have disabled all things but not works 

And now : Error

NFL content can only be viewed by active Verzion users.
UID: .....


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Noooooooooooo same here.


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Sep 10, 2010)

norberto_ said:


> I have disabled all things but not works
> 
> And now : Error
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting same error.. Damn you verizon!¡!


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dammit was gonna watch nfl network..and bam stupid message..man I was looking forward to using this sunday

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 10, 2010)

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!! same Verizon message! i think we need a set of rules... the first rule of this app is, you do not talk about this app. 
The second rule of this app is, you DO NOT talk about this app.


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

cabello80 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!! same Verizon message! i think we need a set of rules... the first rule of this app is, you do not talk about this app.
> The second rule of this app is, you DO NOT talk about this app.

Click to collapse



I second these rules..

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## djrottweiler (Sep 10, 2010)

*here is what I see*

I get the same error... here is the screen shot...booo I was all excited for this, I am so pissed at verizon for that why can't they just share and let all fans enjoy!


----------



## ReggieTee (Sep 10, 2010)

yep, Verizon deaded the hack.  That's why I waited before I donated.  Wanted to see how long this would last.  Not even 24 hours for me.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

redownload.


----------



## nephroid (Sep 10, 2010)

*NFL Hack [Nexus One, 2.2]*

I got mine to work.  I used APN to shut off my phones data and I'm only using WiFi.  Audio & Video are fine.  I'll have to check out the live feed this Sunday!


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> redownload.

Click to collapse



You are the man..thanks it's up and running again..lets see how long it lasts..knowing verizon they'll probably kick us off right on sunday

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 10, 2010)

nephroid said:


> I got mine to work.  I used APN to shut off my phones data and I'm only using WiFi.  Audio & Video are fine.  I'll have to check out the live feed this Sunday!

Click to collapse



mine's working on 3G...this is the first time for me to get this to work on 3G...video and all

good work, xeudoxus! donation on the way


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> redownload.

Click to collapse



from here?
http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

i redownloaded this but not work.


Still USA error. 

@Xeudoxus

what kind of files are those .lua files in the app??
I try to search where it checks the USA territory.

How can i decompile those files? can you help me in pm or here?


----------



## Mayfairkid (Sep 10, 2010)

*Lets pull this down now...*

Lets pull this down before Verizon kills it too. If you want it, I have a copy and would be happy to PM it to ya.


----------



## bigrick352 (Sep 10, 2010)

norberto_ said:


> from here?
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> i redownloaded this but not work.
> ...

Click to collapse




Uninstall the one you had previously and instal from the link you had posted. Just did that & it works fine for me


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

norberto_ said:


> from here?
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> i redownloaded this but not work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the first app ive seen that uses them (all of mobitv stuff) its sometype of scripting/compiler that was ported to android. nfl is a mix of java and lua.

usa errors ill have to have a tester for (because I cannot test it) so pm me with your email/gtalk (first person) will get to help me test


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

Mayfairkid said:


> Lets pull this down before Verizon kills it too. If you want it, I have a copy and would be happy to PM it to ya.

Click to collapse




I expect this version to get blocked too, but im already working on a solution 
The problem is that everyones using the same "demo" phone number. Im going to make a patcher (windows .exe) that will patch nfl with whatever "demo phone you can find" and their are plenty at your local verizon store 

That way no one ends up with the same number and problem solved.


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> I expect this version to get blocked too, but im already working on a solution
> The problem is that everyones using the same "demo" phone number. Im going to make a patcher (windows .exe) that will patch nfl with whatever "demo phone you can find" and their are plenty at your local verizon store
> 
> That way no one ends up with the same number and problem solved.

Click to collapse



Does that mean we would have to go to verizon and take one of the demo phones number?

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

jayv1717 said:


> Does that mean we would have to go to verizon and take one of the demo phones number?
> 
> Sent from my Htc Evo 4g

Click to collapse



If you wanted to ensure that the app does not get blocked again, yes.


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> If you wanted to ensure that the app does not get blocked again, yes.

Click to collapse



Cool..i will take a few numbers just in case..lol

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Its the first app ive seen that uses them (all of mobitv stuff) its sometype of scripting/compiler that was ported to android. nfl is a mix of java and lua.
> 
> usa errors ill have to have a tester for (because I cannot test it) so pm me with your email/gtalk (first person) will get to help me test

Click to collapse



Sent PM,
I will help to test it!

Best Regards!


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> If you wanted to ensure that the app does not get blocked again, yes.

Click to collapse



how do we do this? do we call ourselves with their demo phones and get number through  caller id?


----------



## Alkaloid (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome! I uninstalled then reinstalled the. apk and it's working once again. This is such an excellent app and I appreciate you taking the time to get it working.


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 10, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> mine's working on 3G...this is the first time for me to get this to work on 3G...video and all
> 
> good work, xeudoxus! donation on the way

Click to collapse



what did you do to get yours to work on 3g? are you using HD2?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 10, 2010)

cabello80 said:


> what did you do to get yours to work on 3g? are you using HD2?

Click to collapse



my signature:

mt3g...did nothing special


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

cabello80 said:


> how do we do this? do we call ourselves with their demo phones and get number through  caller id?

Click to collapse



If iam not mistaken you can go look at the droid x,droid, droid 2, go to settings> about phone and status..the number should be there 

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> I expect this version to get blocked too, but im already working on a solution
> The problem is that everyones using the same "demo" phone number. Im going to make a patcher (windows .exe) that will patch nfl with whatever "demo phone you can find" and their are plenty at your local verizon store
> 
> That way no one ends up with the same number and problem solved.

Click to collapse



i have my own number i can use, so that should be good, right?


----------



## raymond4 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey can I get a copy of the NFL mobile app
Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## cabello80 (Sep 10, 2010)

if i use a buddy's number, would that person get charged?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

I just called and they said that as long as you have unlimited data there would be no extra charge. (I dont know if they know what they are talking about, but i did ask)


----------



## Debello64 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like Verizon killed it for non subscribers. 



> Error
> 
> NFL content can only be viewd by active Verizon users.

Click to collapse


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

Debello64 said:


> Looks like Verizon killed it for non subscribers.

Click to collapse



redownload


----------



## decepticon (Sep 10, 2010)

This new version works great with video over AT&T 3G for me.


----------



## nmoline (Sep 10, 2010)

On AT&T 3G I am getting Can't connect to NFL Mobile. Please establish a network connection and try again.

Any suggestions? This is with the new apk.


----------



## 00mred00 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> redownload

Click to collapse



there are two files floating around...one requires upgrade...the newest has been fixed and no matter haw many times dloaded and reinstalled gives that message. 


cool app but i have dtv's nfl ticket app, which will (fingers crossed) be working better tomorrow.


----------



## ins0 (Sep 10, 2010)

Checking in....

I had no issues last night running on wifi, outside of the occasioinal live video freeze.  I was like others who never could get the live video to work over 3G.  

This morning I downloaded the latest APK and low and behold video is working just fine over 3G   T-mobile unrooted N1 by the way.

Thanks for all your efforts bro, donation was made a couple days ago...enjoy a beer on me


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

Original DF Thread

-NFL Phone Changer x64 (For use with NFL Mobile)
-NFL Phone Changer x86 (For use with NFL Mobile)
-*NFL Phone Changer* if/when the default phone is blacklisted you can use this app to change the phone # that NFL sees "Use a demo phone from a Verizon store"


-Matt


----------



## daobn24 (Sep 10, 2010)

New version working great on Tmo vibrant, over wifi and 3g.  Thank you sir!

-Bao


----------



## ins0 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> -*NFL Phone Changer* if/when the default phone is blacklisted you can use this app to change the phone # that NFL sees "Use a demo phone from a Verizon store"
> 
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



One question Matt.

Say we have a buddy with Verizon, would it be better to use their # as long as they have an unlimited data plan or only use a demo phone's number?

I don't want to use my buddies and then have him catch some **** for it...


----------



## rbtady (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Xeudoxus, thanks for the work on this. How would we run the NFL phone changer patch? I'm on a T-mobile Vibrant. Do we flash it in clockwork?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

ins0 said:


> One question Matt.
> 
> Say we have a buddy with Verizon, would it be better to use their # as long as they have an unlimited data plan or only use a demo phone's number?
> 
> I don't want to use my buddies and then have him catch some **** for it...

Click to collapse



I dont know if they will or not. i recommend a demo number.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

rbtady said:


> Hi Xeudoxus, thanks for the work on this. How would we run the NFL phone changer patch? I'm on a T-mobile Vibrant. Do we flash it in clockwork?

Click to collapse



it is a windows .exe (no phone needed)


----------



## tmomt3g (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok I downloaded the new version last night and it worked for Mytouch 1.2. Video only worked using wifi though, not on TMO 3G. Now I trying to use it again and now I get "NFL Content can only be viewed by active Verizion users" lol. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## superbeano2004 (Sep 10, 2010)

Still cannot access anything over AT&T 3G on Captivate. Still awesome over WiFi though.


----------



## Bizdady (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotta make a trip to the verizon store now lol whats the diff between x64 and x86?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

tmomt3g said:


> Ok I downloaded the new version last night and it worked for Mytouch 1.2. Video only worked using wifi though, not on TMO 3G. Now I trying to use it again and now I get "NFL Content can only be viewed by active Verizion users" lol. It was nice while it lasted.

Click to collapse



it was updated this morning (redownload)


----------



## decepticon (Sep 10, 2010)

bizdady said:


> Gotta make a trip to the verizon store now lol whats the diff between x64 and x86?

Click to collapse



One is 32bit (x86) and the other is for 64bit (x64)

If you don't know what you have then use 32bit as most Windows 64 users know it.


----------



## Bizdady (Sep 10, 2010)

decepticon said:


> One is 32bit (x86) and the other is for 64bit (x64)
> 
> If you don't know what you have then use 32bit as most Windows 64 users know it.

Click to collapse



duh figured it out after I posted it lol ya im running vista 32 bit.


----------



## decepticon (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> it was updated this morning (redownload)

Click to collapse



Any chance for a Mac app?  My bootcamp partition does't have enough space to install the SDK (yea that small)


----------



## beesneazy (Sep 10, 2010)

hmm, so I just redownloaded and it's working again both 3g and wifi
not sure I understand this verizon dummy phone number thing
what number?  surely not a demo phone numbers, or is it?  where would you put that information?  

and as for that phone changer download, I just download that to my phone and it takes care of that step?  meaning not having to go to verizon store?

loving this, work most sundays so this is HUGE thank you for taking the time to bring this to us


----------



## Troy1 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Original DF Thread
> 
> -NFL Phone Changer x64 (For use with NFL Mobile)
> -NFL Phone Changer x86 (For use with NFL Mobile)
> ...

Click to collapse



 Hello, when I extracted this program it was flagged by avg as a trojan. Is this a false positve?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

Troy1 said:


> Hello, when I extracted this program it was flagged by avg as a trojan. Is this a false positve?

Click to collapse



its false info


----------



## dsMA (Sep 10, 2010)

*cant get past loading screen*

Hi Guys

I have a Sprint CDMA HTC Hero running cm6.

I downloaded the app and had no problem installing the app.  When I launch the app a black screen with the NFL logo appears and under it the word "loading" fades in and out. 

The problem is I can not get past this loading screen, it just sits there for what seems like forever.  Can anyone help?

What is the most current version of the app, the version I installed is version 2.1.23.


----------



## beesneazy (Sep 10, 2010)

am on Cm6 with an evo and I noticed it was loading on 3G so I turned it off, connected to WiFi and it loaded straight up.  then I just turned the wifi off and turned 3G back on and it was working.  not sure if that helps, or if it even mattered on my end, but I had to do that to get it loaded up


----------



## Beejis (Sep 10, 2010)

Can the same hack work for something like Skype too then? Would love that hacked!


----------



## laker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Works flawlessly on my slide on 3g.....thank you

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

Beejis said:


> Can the same hack work for something like Skype too then? Would love that hacked!

Click to collapse



no, a new hack would have to be done.

I dont use Skype ether, what needs to be unlocked on it?


----------



## Beejis (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> no, a new hack would have to be done.
> 
> I dont use Skype ether, what needs to be unlocked on it?

Click to collapse



Right now it only works on Verizons network. Verizon specifically holds the rights for now (Skype said they will release one for all Android sometime this year I guess).

I am not too technical of a person but I'm sure it is similar to the NFL mobile app recognizing you are on a different network once you boot up the app.


----------



## droiderisuser (Sep 10, 2010)

can anyone confirm that verizon users do not get charged for vcast with this?


----------



## decepticon (Sep 10, 2010)

droiderisuser said:


> can anyone confirm that verizon users do not get charged for vcast with this?

Click to collapse



I would assume as long as they have an unlimited plan then things should be fine.  A friend of mine is a Verizon manager and he told me to use his number for it and if he gets any kind of billing for it we will deal with it when it happens.


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 10, 2010)

droiderisuser said:


> can anyone confirm that verizon users do not get charged for vcast with this?

Click to collapse



Idk y u would, since it is using a dummy phone number..but don't quote me on that I could be wrong 

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## droiderisuser (Sep 10, 2010)

decepticon said:


> I would assume as long as they have an unlimited plan then things should be fine.  A friend of mine is a Verizon manager and he told me to use his number for it and if he gets any kind of billing for it we will deal with it when it happens.

Click to collapse





jayv1717 said:


> Idk y u would, since it is using a dummy phone number..but don't quote me on that I could be wrong
> 
> Sent from my Htc Evo 4g

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help thats what I was thinking I just didnt want to get a bill with a $10 charge on it. If anybody could confirm on their next bill that they did not get charged that would be incredible. Just for those of us that are a little too paranoid.


----------



## bigrick352 (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> no, a new hack would have to be done.
> 
> I dont use Skype ether, what needs to be unlocked on it?

Click to collapse



I would also love that hacked!! Or anything with video chat from a phone to computer. Thanks


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

need testers for skype, pm me.


----------



## dysprosi (Sep 10, 2010)

*On HD2 with Android*

I have this (mostly) working on my T-Mobile HTC HD2 running Android (shubCRAFT 1.5). Video played great over wifi during last night's game. My only issue is that the back and menu keys don't function. I have to back out using the Home key and reload the program to start from the main menu.


----------



## Beejis (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome, nfl mobile and skype hopefully!

Sent from my HTC Evo 4g


----------



## chvybeatsford (Sep 10, 2010)

All works fine one my captivate. Just won't load at all on 3g. But I'm fine with that as home and work have wifi.  Thanks....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## AndyCr15 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know if changes have been made that mean it should... but still not working in the UK


----------



## deanesn (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm excited to report that the latest version works over 3g on my nexus one and as added bonus the back and menu keys now work within the app. This is just freaking awesome


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

AndyCr15 said:


> I don't know if changes have been made that mean it should... but still not working in the UK

Click to collapse



usa problems have not been fixed yet


----------



## dressanderc (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> need testers for skype, pm me.

Click to collapse



I will test. Captivate running stock 2.1


----------



## rbtady (Sep 10, 2010)

xeudoxus, 

After I reinstalled I have to agree to a license, then it says Error: NFL Content can only be viewed by active Verizon users. UID: ATMOG55JLW3MZHGJ....Is there a way around this or do has my number been recorded by Verizon and now require me to use the demo # method?


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 10, 2010)

for those of you who are testing Skype... redownload

for those of you with 3g video and usa problem, redownload nfl


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 10, 2010)

Go mustangs! Mustang pride 'till i die!


----------



## ins0 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's a no go on both 3G and wifi for the new skype.

"Skype can't connect to your cellular network"


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was able to get further this time on the Skype app. Once I tried to log in I got this.


----------



## superbeano2004 (Sep 11, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> for those of you with 3g video and usa problem, redownload nfl

Click to collapse



Still no-go on AT&T 3G on Captivate.


----------



## decepticon (Sep 11, 2010)

"Skype cannot connect to your cellular network"


----------



## jj972 (Sep 11, 2010)

App worked yest and just tried to use it right now and it says "error nfl content can only be viewed by active verizon users"
im on a tmobile g1


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2010)

jj972 said:


> App worked yest and just tried to use it right now and it says "error nfl content can only be viewed by active verizon users"
> im on a tmobile g1

Click to collapse




Uninstall the one you have and erase off your SD. Redownload it.


----------



## nmoline (Sep 11, 2010)

Most recent download still does not work on AT&T Captivate running stock 2.1 over 3g. It works wonderfully on wi-fi.


----------



## scrizz (Sep 11, 2010)

NFL app working great on 3g here

Tmobile Vibrant


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 11, 2010)

skype will never work properly (they use your real phone number to see if you are on verizon) and use the same number to make calls. about the only thing you can do is send msgs (no voice) 

with a verizon number if someone tried to call your skype number it rings the verizon phone (even though it does not have skype lol) and if you try and make calls, it will have an error tone.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2010)

Seriously just searched NFL Mobile on Twitter and people are tweeting Verizon that they have it on their non Verizon phones! Talk about being douche bags.


----------



## BigRick10 (Sep 11, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> skype will never work properly (they use your real phone number to see if you are on verizon) and use the same number to make calls. about the only thing you can do is send msgs (no voice)
> 
> with a verizon number if someone tried to call your skype number it rings the verizon phone (even though it does not have skype lol) and if you try and make calls, it will have an error tone.

Click to collapse



Hey well you tried.


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 11, 2010)

dysprosi said:


> I have this (mostly) working on my T-Mobile HTC HD2 running Android (shubCRAFT 1.5). Video played great over wifi during last night's game. My only issue is that the back and menu keys don't function. I have to back out using the Home key and reload the program to start from the main menu.

Click to collapse



i had the same issue but it went away after i restarted the phone.  now the back and menu keys work as they are supposed to work


----------



## ins0 (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for trying buddy


----------



## decepticon (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> Seriously just searched NFL Mobile on Twitter and people are tweeting Verizon that they have it on their non Verizon phones! Talk about being douche bags.

Click to collapse



That guys is a douchebag.  He wants to undermine the hard work done by one person which will get the app "fixed" then he will ***** cause he can't watch it anymore yet do nothing to contribute to a workaround...rinse and repeat.

What an asshole.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 11, 2010)

this is still working for me...america's game: dallas cowboys on right now
(on 3g)


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Sep 11, 2010)

decepticon said:


> That guys is a douchebag.  He wants to undermine the hard work done by one person which will get the app "fixed" then he will ***** cause he can't watch it anymore yet do nothing to contribute to a workaround...rinse and repeat.
> 
> What an asshole.

Click to collapse



Burn them at the stake!!!!!



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Snakeyez86 (Sep 11, 2010)

Has any Sprint users gotten NFL Network to work yet? I almost threw my phone when I heard they were sellin it to Verizon


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 11, 2010)

Snakeyez86 said:


> Has any Sprint users gotten NFL Network to work yet? I almost threw my phone when I heard they were sellin it to Verizon

Click to collapse



Great on my evo

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## HairyMerkin (Sep 11, 2010)

Is there any way for this to work outside the US? Specifically Aus.


----------



## chachi (Sep 11, 2010)

Or Europe


----------



## Leoslick (Sep 11, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> Seriously just searched NFL Mobile on Twitter and people are tweeting Verizon that they have it on their non Verizon phones! Talk about being douche bags.

Click to collapse



This really pisses me off. I can't stand people like that.  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Snakeyez86 (Sep 11, 2010)

I read that you can stream the NFL Network to your PC using VLC Remote but I cannot get it to load the video, everything plays on my computer but the stream autolaunch the remote.. anyone get this workin?


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2010)

So where are we at on Verizon on this?  Is it working now/again/still?  Been reading the thread but it's pretty long.  Can I download an APK and run with it?


----------



## Cagey48 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, it is still working for me on Captivate (not rooted) wi-fi only, 3g is asking for a network connection, go to page 126 and download the .apk there.


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2010)

Cagey48 said:


> Yes, it is still working for me on Captivate (not rooted) wi-fi only, 3g is asking for a network connection, go to page 126 and download the .apk there.

Click to collapse



Thank you sir but do you have a post # by chance?  I'm only on page 32 so I'm not sure what page settings you use.


----------



## Cagey48 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think it was post 126 that had the latest one.


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2010)

Cagey48 said:


> I think it was post 126 that had the latest one.

Click to collapse



OK, I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## crazyazn23 (Sep 11, 2010)

It was working for me on Thursday, but today it keeps tell me it only works on verizon's network. Is there a work around...


----------



## oswade (Sep 11, 2010)

HairyMerkin said:


> Is there any way for this to work outside the US? Specifically Aus.

Click to collapse



Same, I really hope xeudoxus can improve the hack to fix it for outsiders...

The app gives me "NFL Mobile is only accessible within the united states and territories".

GPS and all other location options are turned off (on my galaxy s)

Tried on WIFI and 3G, same error.

p.s. xeudoxus, you are a great man


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## scrizz (Sep 11, 2010)

crazyazn23 said:


> It was working for me on Thursday, but today it keeps tell me it only works on verizon's network. Is there a work around...

Click to collapse



just uninstall it and install this version

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/78843-apks-unlocked-apps.html


----------



## lolcopter (Sep 11, 2010)

Getting video over 3g on tmobile. Awesome

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## lovethexi23 (Sep 11, 2010)

dsMA said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a Sprint CDMA HTC Hero running cm6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its working for me on sprint 3G.but NOT 4G (just like whack ass sprint, but whatever)


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 11, 2010)

Go to blapkmarket.com and download the one from there. It's the NFL Mobile Application from Verizon and I can use it on my G1, it's AMAZING! Anybody think it charges? It said extra fees may apply from Verizon but I'm on T-Mobile. And I don't use RedZone (yet ;P) and for the Mobile Data fees, I have an Unlimited Data Plan so I think that's covered. Any ideas?

http://bit.ly/9R4vgn


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 11, 2010)

[QUOTE=Original Android 

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g

It says unauthorized access


----------



## cor4twenty (Sep 11, 2010)

I just patched an apk with a verizon number but got same error :/  anyone get it working, stupid sprint one sucks!


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Sep 12, 2010)

jayv1717 said:


> Original Android
> 
> Sent from my Htc Evo 4g
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Rawksolid08 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi I am on att using captivate, I just installed this app today and was only able to connect thru wifi as well. was getting same message when trying to connect over 3g, Cannot connect to NFL mobile. please establish a network connection and try again. well after using the app over wifi, I had to get some stuff done around the house so I turned off my wifi while the app was still running and to my surprise the app still worked and now appears to be using my 3g connection. hope this works for others on att


----------



## Cagey48 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was doing the same thing today rawk...if you establish a wi-fi connection and dont sign out of the app it will work on ATT 3g just fine. So all of you using a Captivate on ATT there you go..


----------



## digital3721 (Sep 12, 2010)

scrizz said:


> just uninstall it and install this version
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/78843-apks-unlocked-apps.html

Click to collapse




Just downloaded this one on my sprint cdma hero and its working fine so far. So much better then the new sprint football app. Thank you so much!!! Can't wait till sunday. 


Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## cor4twenty (Sep 12, 2010)

digital3721 said:


> Just downloaded this one on my sprint cdma hero and its working fine so far. So much better then the new sprint football app. Thank you so much!!! Can't wait till sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 How did you install it all I keep getting is a zip file  :/


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## nmoline (Sep 12, 2010)

If this doesn't work tomorrow I found a way to stream any game or redzone to your phone.  Follow these steps.

1. Download Ustream App
2. Download Manycam or similar webcam software that allows desktop streaming
3. Change Manycam source to Desktop
3. Start a stream from here http://www.myp2pforum.eu/threads/44842-Streaming-2010-NFL-Week-1
4. Go to UStream and start a new channel.
5. Choose Manycam as your video input
6. Maximize the stream you selected in step 3.
7. Open Ustream viewing app on your android phone
8. Use menu button to search for your username
9. Sit back and enjoy streaming NFL games on wi-fi or 3g. 

I tried this tonight using Youtube clips of games, it seems to work perfectly. I will see how it works tomorrow.


----------



## aegentirony (Sep 12, 2010)

Good idea on the ustream....today live video worked over tmo 3g with the NFL app....will be trying tommorow!

Sent from my HTC Magic using XDA App


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 13, 2010)

What happened to the droid forums thread ??

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 13, 2010)

nmoline said:


> If this doesn't work tomorrow I found a way to stream any game or redzone to your phone.  Follow these steps.
> 
> 1. Download Ustream App
> 2. Download Manycam or similar webcam software that allows desktop streaming
> ...

Click to collapse



Great info!  RedZone worked great for my today via the hacked NFL Live app or I would have tried this out.  Always nice to have backups.


----------



## codyco83 (Sep 13, 2010)

This works great on my evo over 3g, but is there any way to make the video full screen?


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 13, 2010)

Or you could just goto atdhe.net on sundays and get every game and redzone.


----------



## crazyazn23 (Sep 13, 2010)

atdhe.net keeps crashing my browser....


----------



## mentalityx (Sep 13, 2010)

Checking the options in post 126 and the info above.


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 13, 2010)

crazyazn23 said:


> atdhe.net keeps crashing my browser....

Click to collapse



Most of the stations that are on there throughout the week WILL for some reason crash your browser, it worked for the first week after flash 10.1 was released. Then all of a sudden it will just take you back to your main screen.

The live tv app uses atdhe for its streaming...so the app and the website are useless untill Sundays. For some reason the only channels that dont crash are the "temp" channels (all of the nfl/redzone channels are temp for sundays).


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## ronartest2005 (Sep 13, 2010)

Also I noticed that xeudous' thread over on DF was closed. Someone asked where the thread went and xeudous replied "it is not ok to have a link for the modded nfl app, a non-modded app with a patch link is on its way"

I really dont see the app working for much longer.


----------



## mikeypopps (Sep 13, 2010)

*Captivate users*

On another topic.....

Im on a Samsung Captivate and the app is working great except for on 3g it wont start. On wifi it works great and just to give a heads up if some people didnt know if you start the app on wifi and then go to the home screen it stays "open" allowing you to run it on 3g from that point. So as long as you dont exit it formally through the prompt in the program it will continue to run and you can always go back to it even on 3g. Just start it on sunday, monday and thursday at your closest available wifi before the game and your good for the day.


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks again for this... Amazing worked flawlessly.... Ran the app for 3 straight hours watching red zone not one buffer or disconnect audio was perfect

Thanks again!!!

Ps.. Quick question...
For some reason this isn't loading over 4g.. Any one else with prob?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## nmoline (Sep 13, 2010)

I seem to be the only person with the Captivate that can't get live video.

Everything works fine during the week on Wi-Fi; as soon as live redzone or game video is on I can not get that video to load. I just get a spinning x or some red  logo. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## nate38654 (Sep 13, 2010)

*3g changes to h ?*

Has any one on t-mobile with hd2 noticed with there new hspa+ when you connect to something when you're phone says 3g its changes to a h instead 3g so this app isn't working for t-mobile 3g how come?


----------



## earhog (Sep 13, 2010)

Worked for me flawlessly while on T-Mobile 3g/H


----------



## ljinsane (Sep 13, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its not a zip file
> 
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> just download, place on your sdcard, and install

Click to collapse



you r the man and I will be sending a donation your way.

as others are reporting it is working over wifi and not over 3g/4g. I'm using the Sprint Epic 4g.


----------



## ljinsane (Sep 13, 2010)

mikeypopps said:


> On another topic.....
> 
> Im on a Samsung Captivate and the app is working great except for on 3g it wont start. On wifi it works great and just to give a heads up if some people didnt know if you start the app on wifi and then go to the home screen it stays "open" allowing you to run it on 3g from that point. So as long as you dont exit it formally through the prompt in the program it will continue to run and you can always go back to it even on 3g. Just start it on sunday, monday and thursday at your closest available wifi before the game and your good for the day.

Click to collapse



good tip, Thanks


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 13, 2010)

earhog said:


> Worked for me flawlessly while on T-Mobile 3g/H

Click to collapse



can you post your phone specs

Phone:
WM Rom:
Radio:
Android Version/Kernel:

Thanks in advance


----------



## scrizz (Sep 13, 2010)

sterz85 said:


> can you post your phone specs
> 
> Phone:
> WM Rom:
> ...

Click to collapse



It works flawlessly here on T-Mobile 3G

Samsung Vibrant running JI2 ROM


----------



## nate38654 (Sep 13, 2010)

*hd2 3g/h*



sterz85 said:


> can you post your phone specs

Click to collapse



Phone:HTC hd2
WM Rom:ChuckyDroidRom
Radio:2.12.50.02_2
Android Version/Kernel:  2.2/ [email protected]#4
Build number:Matt Leo+froyo w/sense 1.7

No...thank you my friend.


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 13, 2010)

nate38654 said:


> Phone:HTC hd2
> WM Rom:ChuckyDroidRom
> Radio:2.12.50.02_2
> Android Version/Kernel:  2.2/ [email protected]#4
> ...

Click to collapse



weird i'm running pretty much the same setup with a few minor differences

WM Rom is energy
Kernel is r11 (was r10 before)

but i'm running mattc froyo 1.7.  another quick question for you, hows your gps?  mine takes forever to find the satellite for the navigation to start working.  i've read that it's supposed to take a while to find the satellite the first time but it takes forever every damn time.


----------



## elshagon (Sep 13, 2010)

I downloaded the file from post #126, I don't see a .apk file in the download, how do I install this?


----------



## t0adman (Sep 13, 2010)

Just attempted to install file from post #126 (nfl.apk - 4.4mb) on Droid X.  Prompted to overwrite existing app then failed to install.  Any ideas?


----------



## jamrock23 (Sep 13, 2010)

i posted this same question in the project android thread but hoping someone with the same phone as me could clear it up here. 

 def. a noob question, but does anyone know (if it is even possible) how to install a .apk file from my sd card while in android? i know it is not possible with windows mobile. basically i am trying to install the nfl live mobile .apk file on the touch pro 2 while in android. how do i access the sd card while in android?

truly sorry if this is ridiculous and if it's in the wrong thread. thanks again.


----------



## mschmitt01 (Sep 13, 2010)

jamrock23 said:


> i posted this same question in the project android thread but hoping someone with the same phone as me could clear it up here.
> 
> def. a noob question, but does anyone know (if it is even possible) how to install a .apk file from my sd card while in android? i know it is not possible with windows mobile. basically i am trying to install the nfl live mobile .apk file on the touch pro 2 while in android. how do i access the sd card while in android?
> 
> truly sorry if this is ridiculous and if it's in the wrong thread. thanks again.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that if you download astro file manager from the marketplace in Android you should be able to browse your SD card on your touch pro 2. You may have to move the apk first to your media or ringtone directory while running in winmo file explorer to be able to find it. I know that's worked for me when I was still on the tp2. Good luck.


----------



## jamrock23 (Sep 13, 2010)

mschmitt01 said:


> I'm pretty sure that if you download astrology file manager from the marketplace you should be able to browse your SD card on your touch pro 2. You may have to move the apk to your media or ringtone directory while running in winmo file explorer to be able to find it. I know that's worked for me when I was still on the tp2. Good luck.

Click to collapse



Wow. thanks for the quick reply mschmitt01. will look into it. anyone with a tp2 got this working?


----------



## mentalityx (Sep 14, 2010)

Im impressed. Good to go. Thanks for everything geniuses.


----------



## jamrock23 (Sep 14, 2010)

hope this helps someone. 

Originally Posted by buzzin  View Post
Just drop the .apk file in the ANDBOOT/AndroidApps dir. There are subcategories from there you can use too - Games, Media, and Other. I don't think it matters much for the sub-directories just so long as it is at least in the AndroidApps dir.

that did the trick for me. Now to see if this still works. thanks everyone.


----------



## rubber guard (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, I apologize in advance if this is (it prob is) a bit noobish. and many thanks in advance to Xeudoxus, even if i never get to enjoy it....

but how in the life do i install the file from 126 when it is a zip. i have file manager which allows me to look at the SD card. no luck. i try to rename as apk instead of zip and says it cant do it because its not empty. I extracted it on the SD card but cant find an APK in the directory..

I would assume im just not smart enough to figure out by myself. any help? 

and good idea on the manycam/ustream suggestion to the above poster.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## nate38654 (Sep 14, 2010)

*tmo usa hd2 3g goes H when running app*



sterz85 said:


> weird i'm running pretty much the same setup with a few minor differences
> 
> WM Rom is energy
> Kernel is r11 (was r10 before)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm ok with the gps satellites. No problems here. I don't know why my 3g is turning to h symbol everytime I try to run the app without WiFi on  then says no connection can someone clarify if this is an issue a lot of ppl are having? Is the fix in the app or the wm rom or the Droid build ? Thanks for the added effort fellas.


----------



## nyb141 (Sep 14, 2010)

droiderisuser said:


> can anyone confirm that verizon users do not get charged for vcast with this?

Click to collapse



Yea I have the same question. I kept getting prompted for vcast subscription on my Incredible so I uninstalled the app and installed this version. Now I can watch videos. The only thing left to find out is if I will be charged for vcast.


----------



## rubber guard (Sep 14, 2010)

rubber guard said:


> ok, I apologize in advance if this is (it prob is) a bit noobish. and many thanks in advance to Xeudoxus, even if i never get to enjoy it....
> 
> but how in the life do i install the file from 126 when it is a zip. i have file manager which allows me to look at the SD card. no luck. i try to rename as apk instead of zip and says it cant do it because its not empty. I extracted it on the SD card but cant find an APK in the directory..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow i am an idiot, right click>>>save as>>nfl.apk


----------



## elshagon (Sep 14, 2010)

rubber guard said:


> wow i am an idiot, right click>>>save as>>nfl.apk

Click to collapse



good call, thanks.


----------



## t0adman (Sep 15, 2010)

t0adman said:


> Just attempted to install file from post #126 (nfl.apk - 4.4mb) on Droid X.  Prompted to overwrite existing app then failed to install.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Uninstalled old app first then installed new one.  Works great - thanks! 



Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sun-drop (Sep 15, 2010)

any way to get this working from out side of the US?


----------



## oswade (Sep 15, 2010)

sun-drop said:


> any way to get this working from out side of the US?

Click to collapse



I think we need xeudoxus to patch this for us >_<


----------



## Leoslick (Sep 15, 2010)

nyb141 said:


> Yea I have the same question. I kept getting prompted for vcast subscription on my Incredible so I uninstalled the app and installed this version. Now I can watch videos. The only thing left to find out is if I will be charged for vcast.

Click to collapse



"vcast" is something exclusive to the verizon network, and I see it as something for them to just make more money off of. Since tmobile doesn't have anything like vcast and doesn't care about verizon laws or whatever I don't see any way of bring charged for this app. I've had it about a month now and nothing for me has changed from what I see.

Sent from beyond galaxy s


----------



## strickzilla (Sep 16, 2010)

awesomeness 

works fine on my hd 2 energy rom stock radio, running android 2.2 froyostone sense build 2.09.405.8 

over HSPDA, havent tried 3g or wifi yet

oh 1 other question re the phone number thing, could it be a prepaid number?


----------



## kbshowtyme (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW thanks a million guys I LOVE IT


----------



## blueorder (Sep 17, 2010)

Awe...some!

Works perfectly on EVO 4G + Sprint. Was just watching NFL Network live. And there's RedZone too? Awe...some!


----------



## kudosmog (Sep 17, 2010)

the nfl.apk file from the first page doesn't work for my EVO.
I get an application update is available, update or exit.
Update obviously doesn't do anything but exit totally works!


----------



## Rodriguez92 (Sep 17, 2010)

This app is working perfectly for me videos are showing on wifi haven't checked 3g yet beautiful app thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SGH-T959/Vibrant using XDA App


----------



## mrwilly (Sep 17, 2010)

kudosmog said:


> the nfl.apk file from the first page doesn't work for my EVO.
> I get an application update is available, update or exit.
> Update obviously doesn't do anything but exit totally works!

Click to collapse



same thing happens on my Evo too


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 17, 2010)

mrwilly said:


> same thing happens on my Evo too

Click to collapse



Same on captivate


----------



## Coolsaber57 (Sep 17, 2010)

kquetant said:


> Same on captivate

Click to collapse



Same for my Droid. (before you ask, I was hoping that I'd be able to view the videos without getting the stupid Vcast thing)


----------



## likingandroid (Sep 17, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its not a zip file
> 
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> just download, place on your sdcard, and install

Click to collapse



Works with a Samsung Vibrant on T-Mobile. Thanks


----------



## astraelraen (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone called Verizon to see if you have to  "opt in" to get charged for this or if it charges you automatically on use?

The terms are vague as to whether simply using the app opts you in to get charged. It seems that if you are on Verizon this will still cause you to incur a 10 dollar charge from my interpretation of the terms & conditions... unless this particular app has been modified in some way from the original.


----------



## Originalkingpin (Sep 17, 2010)

For those that didnt read past the OP, and you get the message that you need to update the application, downloaded the file from post #126.


----------



## ricoishere2 (Sep 17, 2010)

On my EVO: After installed the app, upon opening, app is saying there is a new NFL mobile app. Gives you only two options, upgrade or exit. If you hit upgrade, takes you to the market, error message appears "no app is found".


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Originalkingpin (Sep 17, 2010)

read post above your question, read people, read


----------



## iamamp3pimp (Sep 17, 2010)

There's what I get on 3g

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## npaulseth (Sep 17, 2010)

Diddo. Asking me to upgrade after it starts.  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Originalkingpin (Sep 17, 2010)

did you download the apk from post #126?


----------



## HeavyComponent (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah it's asking me to upgrade. Where is the link to the new version?


----------



## iamamp3pimp (Sep 17, 2010)

Originalkingpin said:


> did you download the apk from post #126?

Click to collapse



yes..........10char


----------



## Originalkingpin (Sep 17, 2010)

ok you all that are getting the update message, you probably downloaded the file from the first post, if you did you have to uninstall that one completely from your phone and then install the one from post #126, the link to this file is below 

http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

just download, place on your sdcard, and install.


Confirmed working as I type this reply!!


----------



## iamamp3pimp (Sep 17, 2010)

Havent tried it on wifi yet.


----------



## urs74 (Sep 17, 2010)

I installed the one from post 126 installed great on my x10 but of course the content is blocked here in Canada boo sucks since there is a big following in Canada. I know it was meant for Verizon customers but hopefully no one with Verizon thats a Bills fan comes to the Bills games in Toronto and aspects this app to work for them.


----------



## tzones (Sep 17, 2010)

Just installed this apk on my Samsung captivate and when I started the application, the error now is "Cannot connect to NFL mobile, please establish a network connection and try again". Is this normal?

thx
TZ


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 17, 2010)

For the new people installing the app, some will have success running it on 3g and others won't.

The app however will work 100% if you're connected to a wifi.


----------



## thatdude (Sep 17, 2010)

Whoever change the Verizon logo to Android, thanks!


----------



## Kilroy672 (Sep 17, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> direct: http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> (thanx for this, and hope you dont mind the direct link, xeodoxus)
> 
> How do get this to work? Once I unzip it, I don't see a apk file or anything. Need help on getting this loaded on my HD2 running Android.

Click to collapse


----------



## Kilroy672 (Sep 17, 2010)

Originalkingpin said:


> ok you all that are getting the update message, you probably downloaded the file from the first post, if you did you have to uninstall that one completely from your phone and then install the one from post #126, the link to this file is below
> 
> http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What program did you use to install this with? And how did you do it?


----------



## kudosmog (Sep 17, 2010)

I just deleted the .zip and ran the apk installer.


----------



## corwinmortac (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice....runs awesome on my Evo ! Wow skrew V-Cast


----------



## thatdude (Sep 17, 2010)

Kilroy672 said:


> What program did you use to install this with? And how did you do it?

Click to collapse



Go to the Market and search for "ES File Explorer" no quotes. Make sure you put the nfl.apk on your sdcard then start ES File Explorer. From there everything is self explanatory. Good Luck!


----------



## brianmo (Sep 17, 2010)

Works for me on 3G (hspa) on T-Mobile - text and video.

I have a Nexus One running CM6 stable.


----------



## Kilroy672 (Sep 17, 2010)

thatdude said:


> Go to the Market and search for "ES File Explorer" no quotes. Make sure you put the nfl.apk on your sdcard then start ES File Explorer. From there everything is self explanatory. Good Luck!

Click to collapse



The only nfl.apk I found is for the 2010 Draft one. Is there a newer one?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 17, 2010)

Kilroy672 said:


> The only nfl.apk I found is for the 2010 Draft one. Is there a newer one?

Click to collapse



http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

(from three or four posts ago)


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Ladder1E7 (Sep 17, 2010)

the apk didnt work for me. Im on samsung vibrant non rooted.


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 17, 2010)

brianmo said:


> Works for me on 3G (hspa) on T-Mobile - text and video.
> 
> I have a Nexus One running CM6 stable.

Click to collapse



Just an fyi. There is no phone on tmobile right now that runs hspa.  Your just Haveing a faster 3g. The only phone that is comparable with hspa is the G2. That was confirmed by HTC and blackberry tech reps 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxomus (Sep 17, 2010)

Originalkingpin said:


> read people, read

Click to collapse



No kidding, same questions over and over, this is ridiculous, man all the info you need can be found over the last 2 to 3 pages...



Sent from my phone.


----------



## Kilroy672 (Sep 17, 2010)

Will this work on T-Mobile HD2? All I get is the option to uprade or exit.


----------



## brianmo (Sep 17, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Just an fyi. There is no phone on tmobile right now that runs hspa.  Your just Haveing a faster 3g. The only phone that is comparable with hspa is the G2. That was confirmed by HTC and blackberry tech reps
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know what you are trying to say.... I'm referring to 'HSPA' not 'HSPA+'. HSPA is indeed supported by the N1 and other t-mobile phones _not _the newer rollout of *HSPA+* which is as you indicate, will be supported by the G2. I was just trying to clarify my connection to NFL network was working on HSPA but I had not tried it on UMTS (older 3G for t-mobile). 

Cheers


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 17, 2010)

brianmo said:


> I know what you are trying to say.... I'm referring to 'HSPA' not 'HSPA+'. HSPA is indeed supported by the N1 and other t-mobile phones _not _the newer rollout of *HSPA+* which is as you indicate, will be supported by the G2. I was just trying to clarify my connection to NFL network was working on HSPA but I had not tried it on UMTS (older 3G for t-mobile).
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Ahh you are correct on that lol +1

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CapsLockKey (Sep 17, 2010)

Works flawlessly over 3G with my Samsung Epic.  Thank You.  App is even better done than the old Sprint one before they lost the contract, which I definitely missed up until now.


----------



## astraelraen (Sep 17, 2010)

astraelraen said:


> Has anyone called Verizon to see if you have to  "opt in" to get charged for this or if it charges you automatically on use?

Click to collapse



Here is a quote from another android forum. It appears that maybe Verizon updated the APP to require you to sign up for a Vcast subscription? I am going to call them at lunch to see what the actual process is for being billed for the Vcast service, if it is automatic or not. 



> As soon as I updated my NFL Mobile app it immediately began asking me to sign up for a subscription! What bullsh!t. Big mistake Verizon! The reason I (and I am sure many others) left Apple/ ATT was because of these deceptive little gimmicks! Gimme back my NFL Mobile Live!! Everyone call and demand our NFL Mobile back! ,!..

Click to collapse


----------



## tubazeppelin (Sep 17, 2010)

Working great on Sprint HTC Hero CDMA running ZenEXP0.9.7 Odex'd

Watching NFL Network over 3G right now so I'm going to assume it works for wifi as well.

Go 'Skins!


----------



## takerfan (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like there's a problem with this app working on AT&T's 3G. I'm in an HSPA+ area and whenever I start the app (with wifi off) it gives me:
"cannot connect to NFL Mobile. Please establish a network connection and try again."
It works fine on wifi though, anyway to patch it or a 3G unrestrictor alternative for android?


----------



## RChusid (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an Epic and can't get it to work.  I download it and put it on the SD card and then what?  When I click on it it doesn't go to the installer page.


----------



## Kilroy672 (Sep 17, 2010)

RChusid said:


> I have an Epic and can't get it to work.  I download it and put it on the SD card and then what?  When I click on it it doesn't go to the installer page.

Click to collapse



Mine does the same thing. And I have the HD2.


----------



## scrizz (Sep 17, 2010)

all the people having problems, haven't read the entire thread.
and if people are not going to read, they are not going to get it to work.

like i said


----------



## Knowledge0417 (Sep 17, 2010)

It is working perfectly (Video & Sound) on my TMO HD2 running mattc Leo 1.7!  I will check to see if live game streaming is supported and will check back with you.  Thanks!! Go Giants!!!!


----------



## Qwest905 (Sep 17, 2010)

scrizz said:


> all the people having problems, haven't read the entire thread.
> and if people are not going to read, they are not going to get it to work.
> 
> since i'm a nice guy and all, here is a link to the latest stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse




i did what it said in the text file =(..but it still does not work for me...i get "can't establish network"

i guess not working for canadian users


----------



## astraelraen (Sep 17, 2010)

I emailed Verizon and they told me this: 



> I am sorry for the confusion regarding the NFL Mobile App. My name is Jones and since you currently have a data feature on your Samsung Fascinate, the NFL Mobile App requires a $10.00 V CAST Video on Demand subscription. This amount is charged monthly.
> 
> As a reminder, subscription pricing options charge you on a monthly basis. With this option, you can use the program as much as you want for as long as you want, while being charged a monthly fee. To discontinue subscriptions and end charges, the application must be removed from your handset.

Click to collapse




It seems as if Verizon will "know" if you have the NFL mobile app installed and charge you accordingly. I don't know if this version has been modified/etc to where they cannot see it.


----------



## plasticmajestic (Sep 17, 2010)

excellent work the dev on this! working droid 2 with wi-fi and 3g, except for NFL Network "Around the leauge", maybe this is just on sundays?


----------



## takerfan (Sep 17, 2010)

scrizz said:


> all the people having problems, haven't read the entire thread.
> and if people are not going to read, they are not going to get it to work.
> 
> since i'm a nice guy and all, here is a link to the latest stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried multiple times and I'm not able to get it working on an AT&T Captivate on 3G. Wifi does work though.
Any thoughts?

Reading the forum posts, looks like the only way to get it to work on 3G is to connect via wifi and then disconnect the wifi leaving the app running.


----------



## matt4200 (Sep 17, 2010)

Works great over 3g and wifi on my evo.


----------



## Err0rist (Sep 17, 2010)

It doesn't work for me with Sprint. 

Stuck on loading screen.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## bts0uth (Sep 18, 2010)

I downloaded an already unlocked nfl.apk file from another forum and it works perfectly here on AT&T. I guess you can PM me for the link if anyone wants to try it. (if that's against the rules then please edit my post mods)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## dalethefarmer (Sep 18, 2010)

bts0uth said:


> I downloaded an already unlocked nfl.apk file from another forum and it works perfectly here on AT&T. I guess you can PM me for the link if anyone wants to try it. (if that's against the rules then please edit my post mods)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Can you PM me the link, also, are you able to post a step-by-step on how to get this to work? THANX


----------



## fiveizzo (Sep 18, 2010)

everything works perfect on my tmobile samsung vibrant. i downloaded it from my phone using the link in post 126. this is the greatest thing since sliced bread. you guys are #[email protected]!ing awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## kennyg357 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes! It is working perfectly on my hd2 with froyo 2.2 with Sence by Darkstone. I need to send him some money for this!!


----------



## scrizz (Sep 18, 2010)

For the people who have problems *and are in the USA.
*
1. uninstall the old one
2. *reboot*
3. Install the new one.


linking isn't going to help


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tried your version and I still can't access on att 3g unless I start off on wifi. Any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## stalsdayoungvet (Sep 18, 2010)

I have read through the entire thread and I'm still not getting how this works there are 3 files do I need all 3 or just one and how do I install 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using XDA App


----------



## donmoosavi (Sep 18, 2010)

Niiiiice worked perfectly on my AT&T Nexus, nothing crazy at all, all i had to do was install th apk.

NFL Mobile is great for sunday and thursday night and NFL Network, but is there an app for the sunday day games too?


----------



## takerfan (Sep 18, 2010)

stalsdayoungvet said:


> I have read through the entire thread and I'm still not getting how this works there are 3 files do I need all 3 or just one and how do I install
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using XDA App

Click to collapse



You just need 1 (the apk) The post above has it in zip format so extract that and then put it on your phone. To install go to the market and search 'appsinstaller' dowwnload that and you can use it to install.


----------



## stalsdayoungvet (Sep 18, 2010)

takerfan said:


> You just need 1 (the apk) The post above has it in zip format so extract that and then put it on your phone. To install go to the market and search 'appsinstaller' dowwnload that and you can use it to install.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info that was plain and simple sometimes us tech gurus just need it straight

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is anything extra required to make this app work over att 3g without connecting to wifi first?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## takerfan (Sep 18, 2010)

kquetant said:


> Is anything extra required to make this app work over att 3g without connecting to wifi first?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I haven't gotten it to work over 3G on my captivate yet. Hopefully someone figures out a way.


----------



## ThC23 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello I have the Samsung Vibrant, does this app work on this phone?

I tried the apk. and it tells me to upgrade and it cant!

 Can anone help!

Thanks!


----------



## takerfan (Sep 18, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> Hello I have the Samsung Vibrant, does this app work on this phone?
> 
> I tried the apk. and it tells me to upgrade and it cant!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the one from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8051311&postcount=126


----------



## ThC23 (Sep 18, 2010)

@takerfan Thank you so much! Works great. Can wait for the weekend to try it out!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## greengiant1969 (Sep 18, 2010)

It tells me to upgrade or exit? i have sprint hero 2.2 does anyone have upgrade file?


----------



## stalsdayoungvet (Sep 18, 2010)

greengiant1969 said:


> It tells me to upgrade or exit? i have sprint hero 2.2 does anyone have upgrade file?

Click to collapse


http://theonlytech.com/hd2/Samsung stuff/nfl.zip

Download this file extract to memory card then download appinstaller from the market. When you open appinstaller it will find the file then just hit install . You must first completely remove previous version 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## greengiant1969 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks @stalsdayoungvet I finally got it to work. my brother who is with verizon will be shocked when I show him.


----------



## cooolone2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Props to getting this to work!  Works flawless - Sprint Hero!


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya guys,big props for getting this up and running.


Is there any settings that can be changed to allow it too work in the Uk ?


cheers


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## JoePR31 (Sep 18, 2010)

stalsdayoungvet said:


> http://theonlytech.com/hd2/Samsung stuff/nfl.zip
> 
> Download this file extract to memory card then download appinstaller from the market. When you open appinstaller it will find the file then just hit install . You must first completely remove previous version
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Um, what happened? Everytime I click on your link I get the following:

Server Error404 - File or directory not found.
The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Did you take it down?

Edit: I downloaded the version in post #126 instead. Was the version you had linked to different?

UPDATE: The nfl.apk in post #126 work perfectly on my Tmo Vibrant! Video over 3G and all!! This is great!!!


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 18, 2010)

That link is dead joe,its been removed,the file in post 126 is fine.


----------



## JoePR31 (Sep 18, 2010)

manchesteru said:


> That link is dead joe,its been removed,the file in post 126 is fine.

Click to collapse



Got it..thanks! As I stated in my edited post, the one in post 126 works perfectly


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm happy for you t mobile guys but it still doesn't work on att 3g without being connected to wifi first. I guess its better than nothing!

Swyped from my Cappy!


----------



## TransformerX (Sep 18, 2010)

The Devs here are so awesome!!! Works great on unrooted HTC EVO. Video is so clear.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry guys, ive been busy. i have a couple hours today to work on getting it unlocked for non-usa. 

to test....

nfl non-usa test

and if your not having problems... dont use nfl2 


-matt


----------



## scrizz (Sep 19, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> sorry guys, ive been busy. i have a couple hours today to work on getting it unlocked for non-usa.
> 
> to test....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha

I'm happy with the good one 

THX MAN


----------



## Freshtojeff (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!! Although I'm experiencing the issue with it just working with Wifi and not 3G(At&T). Even if there isn't a fix im still very pleased thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

Hiya Matt
Thanks for trying mate but still stalls at the location check(I pressume it is locating you).


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 19, 2010)

manchesteru said:


> Hiya Matt
> Thanks for trying mate but still stalls at the location check(I pressume it is locating you).

Click to collapse



uninstall, redownload, try again


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> uninstall, redownload, try again

Click to collapse



Thanks for hanging round mate.
No still stops at the Outside usa warning screen.
I dont know if you know how it goes cause youre obviously in mizzouri but it loads up,you accept the license agreement,then your asked to tick boxes to recieve txt message alerts(untick them) then you fav team,then accept,the nfl logo spins ...then it hits the "NFL mobile is only accessible within the us etc etc

"

cheers pal


----------



## spaq (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the same experience, like manchesteru 

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## drunk3n (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi.
I tried nfl2, and it's not working.
I'm in France and app closes after gps position check... :-/

I hope this app will work one day, because i love NFL!



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Sep 19, 2010)

Confirmed working flawlessly g-1 32b t-mo i <3 you all no homo p.s. cyan 6.0


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 19, 2010)

ok, uninstall, redownload and try again.... (just uploaded a new nfl2)

for people that are board...

nfl.apk (stable)
nfl2.apk (beta)

if your working 100% then use nfl

if you have problems with...
-4g
-non usa
-att 3g

please test nfl2


-matt


----------



## takerfan (Sep 19, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> ok, uninstall, redownload and try again.... (just uploaded a new nfl2)
> 
> for people that are board...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck on att 3G still the same error. Wifi continues to work.


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

Matt thanks for the effort pal.

Still no joy in the  Uk mate.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 19, 2010)

manchesteru said:


> Matt thanks for the effort pal.
> 
> Still no joy in the  Uk mate.

Click to collapse



try again

-matt


----------



## drunk3n (Sep 19, 2010)

Tried last version, and it's always the same problem here in France.
Thanks for all of your attempts! ;-)


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> try again
> 
> -matt

Click to collapse



yes,same mate  thanks for all this effort 


it did spin a bit longer this time but alas the us territories message


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## takerfan (Sep 19, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> try again
> 
> -matt

Click to collapse



No luck on att 3g


----------



## ihackyourtech (Sep 19, 2010)

Is there a working version for the G1? I'm running cyanogen's rom and I've looked all throughout this thread and keep getting dead links...


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

ihackyourtech said:


> Is there a working version for the G1? I'm running cyanogen's rom and I've looked all throughout this thread and keep getting dead links...

Click to collapse



if your in the usa,post 126(i think) it works

if youre not in the usa,no mate


----------



## baldandtopless (Sep 19, 2010)

does this app show all the games?


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

why dont you try and let us know


----------



## MaverickSITG (Sep 19, 2010)

*NFL Redzone*

Does anyone know if NFL REDZONE would work on my EVO? I have Verizon Fios so if it does then i can order it since i work on Sundays. Can Verizon charge us for using this app? Thanks


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

MaverickSITG said:


> Does anyone know if NFL REDZONE would work on my EVO? I have Verizon Fios so if it does then i can order it since i work on Sundays. Can Verizon charge us for using this app? Thanks

Click to collapse



Just try it,takes 2 mins too put on your phone mate

I dont know what Fios is but no you wont be charged,unless your package doesnt include unlimited internet


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 19, 2010)

can someone post a screenshot of the non-usa problem (what the screen looks like when it gives you the error)


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 19, 2010)

if I knew how to I would mate but its just a blue screen and in smaller letters across the top it says NFL mobile is only available in usa and territories.


----------



## mars81_99 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok so I just installed from the link is post #377 on a new and fresh EVO and it worked perfectly with WiFi and 3g. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## drunk3n (Sep 20, 2010)

That's what i have here before i must to quit app because i have no choice.
I think it's the same for "manchesteru"! 


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 20, 2010)

drunk3n said:


> That's what i have here before i must to quit app because i have no choice.
> I think it's the same for "manchesteru"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



hey mate
uninstall everything from your phone todo with the NFL mobile,then redownload the apk,you might be in for a nice suprise


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 20, 2010)

ok matt,thanks for everything my man,but theres a few bugs but were in there  mate 
,no audio or video...but were in there


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 20, 2010)

Matt,ok....

if you press info,under the about tab at the bottom it says " Re-launch NFL mobile to use the improved application" 
when you relaunch it .... it hits the us territories warning screen again and doesnt let you in.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 20, 2010)

can someone else non-usa give it a shot (in my tests its a little buggy, but works) i need to know if it does the same thing on someone else phone (so i know more of what the problem is)


----------



## jj71787 (Sep 20, 2010)

When I open this app on my g1 it asks me to upgrade then doesn't find any updates


----------



## Lint6 (Sep 20, 2010)

NEvermind..found the fix around page 16 I think lol


----------



## 2hlc (Sep 20, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> can someone else non-usa give it a shot (in my tests its a little buggy, but works) i need to know if it does the same thing on someone else phone (so i know more of what the problem is)

Click to collapse



Hello,

thanks for all your hard work to get this app working outside the states. It opens up fine now but I have no audio or video.


----------



## manchesteru (Sep 20, 2010)

2hlc said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for all your hard work to get this app working outside the states. It opens up fine now but I have no audio or video.

Click to collapse



on the menu,on the info tab,under the about tab...do you have some text ?


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 20, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> can someone else non-usa give it a shot (in my tests its a little buggy, but works) i need to know if it does the same thing on someone else phone (so i know more of what the problem is)

Click to collapse



Hi!

here is the Screenshot of the error:


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Sandvold (Sep 20, 2010)

I get the exact same error. Norwegian network


----------



## naturefreak85 (Sep 20, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Just an fyi. There is no phone on tmobile right now that runs hspa.  Your just Haveing a faster 3g. The only phone that is comparable with hspa is the G2. That was confirmed by HTC and blackberry tech reps
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Um, you would be wrong. TMobile put out their HSPA network already and are currently running out the HSPA+ network. the Nexus one? Is an HSPA phone. If it wasn't it would be UMTS and maxing out at just under 1 meg 3g speeds. Mytouch 3g is also a HSPA phone. They just max out at HSPA 3.6 or 7.2


----------



## tmotech88 (Sep 20, 2010)

naturefreak85 said:


> Um, you would be wrong. TMobile put out their HSPA network already and are currently running out the HSPA+ network. the Nexus one? Is an HSPA phone. If it wasn't it would be UMTS and maxing out at just under 1 meg 3g speeds. Mytouch 3g is also a HSPA phone. They just max out at HSPA 3.6 or 7.2

Click to collapse



As corrected yes you have hspa but not hspa+ .  Just about moat of the Android phones from the year support hspa but none have the hspa + support and can't. We cleared that up a couple post before this one 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpdharris (Sep 21, 2010)

*HTC HD2*

will this work on an hd2? ive read through some of the posts and do see any talk about it.


----------



## scrizz (Sep 21, 2010)

hpdharris said:


> will this work on an hd2? ive read through some of the posts and do see any talk about it.

Click to collapse



yeah, and HD2 that is running android.


----------



## CerB (Sep 21, 2010)

would be great if its worked outside usa, but it dont sad to say.

the short look we get of the interface before the usa error looks sweet.

hope someone find a way to make it work


----------



## camopimpin (Sep 22, 2010)

thatdude said:


> Go to the Market and search for "ES File Explorer" no quotes. Make sure you put the nfl.apk on your sdcard then start ES File Explorer. From there everything is self explanatory. Good Luck!

Click to collapse



worked perfect for me on my htc evo thanks alot


----------



## brent372 (Sep 22, 2010)

Is there any chance of a port to WinMo... please....


----------



## Beezkneez (Sep 22, 2010)

Doesn't work on my N1 in Canada


----------



## Camusa (Sep 22, 2010)

I apologize if this had already been answered, but is there any way to get this working on a tmo HD2 running stock ROM  and WM?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 22, 2010)

Camusa said:


> I apologize if this had already been answered, but is there any way to get this working on a tmo HD2 running stock ROM  and WM?

Click to collapse



No, its an Android application. For that, you would need a Windows Mobile application.


----------



## jesse_wildcat (Sep 22, 2010)

is the file in post #126 the newest one?! Its working flawlessly on my vibrant, but as I'm reading through, I'm starting to think theres a newer apk

Thanks for the AMAZING WORK!!

Another question, I read that people were having issues on Sunday during the games... has that been fixed?


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 22, 2010)

jesse_wildcat said:


> is the file in post #126 the newest one?! Its working flawlessly on my vibrant, but as I'm reading through, I'm starting to think theres a newer apk
> 
> Thanks for the AMAZING WORK!!
> 
> Another question, I read that people were having issues on Sunday during the games... has that been fixed?

Click to collapse



Yes that one is fine.. And I havent had any issues with my evo on sundays.. Audio and redzone works fine..

Sent from my Htc Evo 4g


----------



## naturefreak85 (Sep 22, 2010)

Camusa said:


> I apologize if this had already been answered, but is there any way to get this working on a tmo HD2 running stock ROM  and WM?

Click to collapse



If verizon doesn't write the software, most likely not. This software was made by VZW/NFL (I am assuming since it only does run on VZW without modifications) then there is really no easy way (if it is even possible) for it to be ported to WM


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 22, 2010)

Any updates on att 3g compatibility without starting from wifi?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## echonc (Sep 22, 2010)

Still working for me Installed apk on 9/18. Running on rooted Samsung Captivate with newest firmware, both wifi and 3g are working.


----------



## neevz (Sep 22, 2010)

works GREAT on my Captivate!


----------



## scrizz (Sep 22, 2010)

still working great here on Sammy Vibrant on T-mobile 3g


----------



## stevedawg85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I just installed the .apk on my classic rusty G1....

Anything supposed to come up when you open it on non-gameday?  When I click it, i see the NFL Logo, and "Loading" underneath it... Nothing happens.  Is my phone not strong enough?

BTW - This app stream Red Zone free!?!?  So no need to order it from comcrap!?


----------



## scrizz (Sep 22, 2010)

stevedawg85 said:


> I just installed the .apk on my classic rusty G1....
> 
> Anything supposed to come up when you open it on non-gameday?  When I click it, i see the NFL Logo, and "Loading" underneath it... Nothing happens.  Is my phone not strong enough?
> 
> BTW - This app stream Red Zone free!?!?  So no need to order it from comcrap!?

Click to collapse



I think your phone will not support this.
it would need to be running 2.1 or 2.2, and there might be some hardware dependant things that your phone is to OLD to support.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## stevedawg85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was actually using the incorrect (Verizon official) apk.  I Found xeudoxus version of the apk and can actually get in.  However can't run what's currently airing on nfl channel.  I'm on CM 6.0 and I seen other G1 users are able to watch the vids.  I really don't care about watchin what's airing now, but I really hope this app work with live games and Red Zone on Sunday.


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 22, 2010)

make sure if you are a new user... to use nfl, then if you are having problems, use nfl2 (beta).... you can tell by the link address. 

/nfl.apk
/nfl2.apk (still might not fix your problems at the moment)


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 23, 2010)

all non-usa people try nfl2.apk again


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 23, 2010)

Does it work on 3g at first launch or do you have to be on wifi first? Which apk are you using from the link?





echonc said:


> Still working for me Installed apk on 9/18. Running on rooted Samsung Captivate with newest firmware, both wifi and 3g are working.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## tayytayy (Sep 23, 2010)

*got it*

_del-............


----------



## sirrx7 (Sep 23, 2010)

Am happy to say this appears to be working great on a Nexus One, CM 6 on Wifi and AT&T 3G. Also all buttons work. Also xeudoxus, Not sure if its been brought up but I'm digging the addition of the Android w/ the eyepatch. Nice little bit of personalization.


----------



## drunk3n (Sep 23, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> all non-usa people try nfl2.apk again

Click to collapse



Done here in France, but always the same problem... "Outside USA".



Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 23, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> all non-usa people try nfl2.apk again

Click to collapse



It doesn't work for me too. 
Still non USA error.

Br


----------



## marckuh (Sep 23, 2010)

*Works for Epic 4G*

Once I turned off 4G, it finally opened up! If Redzone shows, I will be in heaven!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## shadycuz (Sep 24, 2010)

It opens and loads but says I need to upgrade and then stops working and takes me back to the upgrade screen. 

cm6 Hero Cdma


----------



## alcatraz20 (Sep 24, 2010)

its working on my rooted Captivate. Video on 3G but not Wifi.  It's looking good, Thanks to everyone working on this.  I have to go to Canada for the next two weeks and I'll let you know if it's working there.  I'll donate soon also.

Sammy Cap


----------



## racerx220 (Sep 24, 2010)

Works great on my HD2 thanks so much also an easy way to put it on your phone is to email it to the email on your phone and when you click the attachment it installs


----------



## eljamz (Sep 24, 2010)

I just try nfl2.apk outside usa, still not working I'm on Mexico.


----------



## chompy (Sep 24, 2010)

*NFL Sunday Ticket*

Any way we could get sunday ticket app?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 24, 2010)

chompy said:


> Any way we could get sunday ticket app?

Click to collapse



that would really be doing something as you need a directv account username and password for it to work, and that account has to have "superfan" access

the app is easy enough to get, its in the market, but the username and password/superfan access .... i dont know how one would hack that...plus, even if you got a username/password (like mine, for example) it only works for one mobile login at a time


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 26, 2010)

nfl2 updated.

non-usa


----------



## iochoa2008 (Sep 26, 2010)

*nfl apk file*



racerx220 said:


> Works great on my HD2 thanks so much also an easy way to put it on your phone is to email it to the email on your phone and when you click the attachment it installs

Click to collapse



Can you email me the APk file? I have the old version and it asked me upgrade I did but it gave me as error. Please help this is my email address [email protected]


----------



## mattzaj (Sep 26, 2010)

Search isn't working. Can someone point me in the direction of the newest nfl2.apk file. Trying to access nfl mobile in canada


----------



## danishh (Sep 26, 2010)

i tried, no luck.
I'm in montreal, canada. Running CM6 on an htc legend.

nfl2.apk: force closes on launch, every time.
nfl.apk: i can run it, but i get the "nfl mobile is only available in the united states" message and cant do anything.

anyone got nfl2 working on a legend/desire?


----------



## mattzaj (Sep 26, 2010)

nfl2 is crashing with the following error

"The application NFL Mobile (process com.mobitv.client.nfl2010) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.

The error occurs at the load screen on a Bell Galaxy S


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## CerB (Sep 26, 2010)

where is the nfl2.apk ? as someone posted, search is not working right now,


----------



## danishh (Sep 26, 2010)

mattzaj said:


> nfl2 is crashing with the following error
> 
> "The application NFL Mobile (process com.mobitv.client.nfl2010) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.
> 
> The error occurs at the load screen on a Bell Galaxy S

Click to collapse



yeah, that's the same error i'm getting on my legend.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 27, 2010)

danishh said:


> yeah, that's the same error i'm getting on my legend.

Click to collapse



this is the one...the name was created after i installed it


----------



## BlackJin10dan (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks! .. 10char


----------



## clemsonpaintball (Sep 27, 2010)

When i open the app it says to upgrade the app and uninstall after upgrade but when i click upgrade it can not be found in the market bc it is only meant for verison.
How do i get around this? or is there an up to date version on this thread?

btw.... J E T S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## mattzaj (Sep 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> this is the one...the name was created after i installed it

Click to collapse



This one runs but isn't for people outside of the USA. I get the same message about "NFL Mobile is only accessible within the USA and Territories", same as the most recent nfl.apk file in this thread.


----------



## chompy (Sep 27, 2010)

how hard would it be to use a friends directtv account for the app, is the app $50 or free with sunday ticket?


----------



## EbiEre (Sep 27, 2010)

mattzaj said:


> This one runs but isn't for people outside of the USA. I get the same message about "NFL Mobile is only accessible within the USA and Territories", same as the most recent nfl.apk file in this thread.

Click to collapse



Same for me in Germany. Any chance to get this working here?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 28, 2010)

chompy said:


> how hard would it be to use a friends directtv account for the app, is the app $50 or free with sunday ticket?

Click to collapse



app is free, just have to have a directv account username and password for it to actually do anything
yes, you could use a friend's account if he/she is a nice person


----------



## xeudoxus (Sep 28, 2010)

non-usa, give nfl2 a test again.

one of these days ill get it


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 28, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> non-usa, give nfl2 a test again.
> 
> one of these days ill get it

Click to collapse



Can you repost the link?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## scrizz (Sep 28, 2010)

remember to uninstall and reboot.
It helps


----------



## norberto_ (Sep 28, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> non-usa, give nfl2 a test again.
> 
> one of these days ill get it

Click to collapse



I still have error.


----------



## titansforever53 (Sep 28, 2010)

around the league live is on and im getting an error trying to stream it...why? im on wifi


----------



## norkoastal (Sep 28, 2010)

To OP... Many thanks for making this wok for Sprint users.. Driving listening to live games rocks like no other.. Working on the car suspension while watching Redzone = a dream!!

I do have a request i'm sure many users might mention which is to turn off the "are you still there" warning that times out the live video feed.. This is kind of a pain when you're out of arms reach from the phone and the video turns off. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## titansforever53 (Sep 28, 2010)

is anyone else getting an error trying to live stream a video from nfl network....please help


----------



## tnpapadakos (Sep 28, 2010)

titansforever53 said:


> is anyone else getting an error trying to live stream a video from nfl network....please help

Click to collapse



no, everything good here
btw, "please help" is like the worst tag line you could use in here...sounds so desperate
go steelers


----------



## petep86 (Sep 29, 2010)

i love this app, and i love this forum even more!!


----------



## twohype (Sep 29, 2010)

TransformerX said:


> The Devs here are so awesome!!! Works great on unrooted HTC EVO. Video is so clear.

Click to collapse



Yep, some here it rocks on EVO of course only using "3g or WIFI", as 4g will not work. the file on 126 work great, just rename the .zip to .apk on install from your SD card it's pretty easy


----------



## stealthsal (Sep 29, 2010)

*Motorola i1??*

i tried every nfl apk from pag 1 to page 54 installed ran first ones gave me the update msg.. i uninstalled rebooted installed another one and got stuck on loading screen. uninstalled tried another one same thing deleted rebooted tried nfl2 same thing uninstalled rebooted tried the com.mobitv one same thing. so i just need it to work on wifi in and out of the usa. the motorol i1 is an iden phone does not have 3g 4g or 2g for that matter. it has android 1.5. any help would be greatly apreciated. since i cant watch tv at work or have my laptop on. im missing on games but this phone has wifi. o and im on boostmobile .


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## qubanaso (Sep 29, 2010)

hey guys make sure you get the appinstaller from market im running the nfl app and it works just fine from my hd2 hyperdroidV1.6


----------



## stealthsal (Sep 30, 2010)

i tried that application u mention.. and no luck.. it did install the nfl.apk but again i am stuck on loading screen. i do get the terms and agreement screen, clicl agree and after that it stays on the loading icon ..


----------



## bbwayne (Sep 30, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> this is the one...the name was created after i installed it

Click to collapse



 from post#523

This one works on my HD2 with ChuckyRom and Froyo!!... and it is over WiFI only.

Thanks


----------



## ThC23 (Sep 30, 2010)

This app rocks! Gives sundays at work a whole new meaning!


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sold1erjjt (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey, ok i just downloaded the nfl.apk and it works on wifi, i have Samsung Captivate and i see that some others have got ATT 3G working, what do i need to do to get it to work. im like hardly ever in WiFi haha, any advice is appreciated


----------



## kdeezy (Sep 30, 2010)

sold1erjjt said:


> Hey, ok i just downloaded the nfl.apk and it works on wifi, i have Samsung Captivate and i see that some others have got ATT 3G working, what do i need to do to get it to work. im like hardly ever in WiFi haha, any advice is appreciated

Click to collapse



 it won't work on 3g unless you start the app on wifi first then disconnect wifi while in the app and it works. I haven't figured out how to make it work without starting off with wifi.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## misticjeff (Sep 30, 2010)

kquetant said:


> it won't work on 3g unless you start the app on wifi first then disconnect wifi while in the app and it works. I haven't figured out how to make it work without starting off with wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I can run the app over 3G no problem on both my EVO and Desire without going to wifi first.


----------



## velocd (Sep 30, 2010)

misticjeff said:


> I can run the app over 3G no problem on both my EVO and Desire without going to wifi first.

Click to collapse



I just loaded it to my vibrant and it started up on 3g no problem.


----------



## titansforever53 (Sep 30, 2010)

works on my vibrant over 3g and wifi, but only the live streaming works on 3g for some reason


----------



## sold1erjjt (Oct 1, 2010)

titansforever53 said:


> works on my vibrant over 3g and wifi, but only the live streaming works on 3g for some reason

Click to collapse



Yeah but your on T-mo 3G not ATT, haha i hope this gets working pretty soon for ATT 3G, i love football


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry I should have stated this was for att users with the captivate and possibly other phones on att.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## misticjeff (Oct 1, 2010)

kquetant said:


> Sorry I should have stated this was for att users with the captivate and possibly other phones on att.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Could be...  my Desire is running on ATT though and has no issue so maybe it just applies to certain phones/firmware, etc...


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 1, 2010)

So you can connect with straight 3g without being on wifi first?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## darkstarinc (Oct 1, 2010)

Works perfect on 3G, using my ATT Aria CM6.  No wifi at all.


----------



## sold1erjjt (Oct 2, 2010)

darkstarinc said:


> Works perfect on 3G, using my ATT Aria CM6.  No wifi at all.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, maybe it is just not working for the Captivate. bummer


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 2, 2010)

sold1erjjt said:


> Hmmm, maybe it is just not working for the Captivate. bummer

Click to collapse



That seems to be the case if you not on wifi.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## yaboyreem (Oct 2, 2010)

I download the file to my Evo but can't open it. Can you please advise


----------



## torvick12 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Which will work on my touch slide. non rooted 2.1*

Whick APK will work on this ive tried only the 1st one on this topic and says to upgrafe or w.e  so wht do i doo., plz direct to me to one ht will work on mine appreciate ure time


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 2, 2010)

Page 116

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Cagey48 (Oct 3, 2010)

@torvick12> Try post #126


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## sold1erjjt (Oct 3, 2010)

Has any Captivate owner tried this with the new 2.2 leak? just wondering if it works any better or not. That would totally be an extra push to flash the new leak


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm using it on 2.2 and it works fine. Still no 3g without wifi first tho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mattzaj (Oct 3, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> non-usa, give nfl2 a test again.
> 
> one of these days ill get it

Click to collapse



The newest nfl2 is still not working. It doesn't crash like before but returns the Non USA and Territory prompt once it loads.


----------



## shadowhawk2020 (Oct 4, 2010)

Not only does it post 126 work perfectly on my EVO, but it also works on my pandigital novell over wifi.  

Teathering my pandigital with my evo for redzone channel on the go priceless.


----------



## werdz2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Working perfect on my Samsung Vibrant on T-Mobile's 3g


----------



## d_mon1 (Oct 4, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> make sure if you are a new user... to use nfl,
> /nfl.apk

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, worked like a charm!


----------



## Beejis (Oct 4, 2010)

Worked for weeks but now I get an error saying I need to be on Verizon, that sucks.  I'm using an EVo 4g.


----------



## darkstarinc (Oct 4, 2010)

Beejis said:


> Worked for weeks but now I get an error saying I need to be on Verizon, that sucks.  I'm using an EVo 4g.

Click to collapse



Just tried it, Same, but I'm on ATT with a Aria Cm6


----------



## wtaggin (Oct 4, 2010)

Just tried on Samsung Captivate - no root, out of box

Installs fine with Android Central Sideloader - getting error "Cannot connect to NFL Movile. Please establish a network connection and try again." I receive this error right after loading the App. 

Haven't tried WiFi yet, only 3G. Will try WiFi once I am off work and back at the house. Will report back.


----------



## velocd (Oct 4, 2010)

Beejis said:


> Worked for weeks but now I get an error saying I need to be on Verizon, that sucks.  I'm using an EVo 4g.

Click to collapse



Same here on vibrant.


----------



## D-REW (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah it was working for me last night when i downloaded it. I was able to watch live videos.

then i wake up this morning trying to watch it and all of a sudden it says "Your current data plan does not allow this purchase. Please call *611 from your mobile phone."

whats going on?!


----------



## wtaggin (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like they have caught on


----------



## Bigt2003 (Oct 4, 2010)

This was working fine for the first 4 weeks, then today it says its only for "active Verizon customers. I guess someone broke the first rule of Fight Club.


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 4, 2010)

wtaggin said:


> Just tried on Samsung Captivate - no root, out of box
> 
> Installs fine with Android Central Sideloader - getting error "Cannot connect to NFL Movile. Please establish a network connection and try again." I receive this error right after loading the App. It won't work on 3g unless you start your connection from wifi then turn wifi off. This seems to be the case with captivate users.
> 
> Haven't tried WiFi yet, only 3G. Will try WiFi once I am off work and back at the house. Will report back.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 4, 2010)

wtaggin said:


> Looks like they have caught on

Click to collapse



its the dummy phone number that i think they caught on to...


----------



## scrizz (Oct 4, 2010)

Worked on my phone for weeks.
Going to try changing the number.


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## wtaggin (Oct 4, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its the dummy phone number that i think they caught on to...

Click to collapse



Could you further explain this? Is there a false number that is built into the APK file?

If so, would randomizing this help? (I would read every page on this post, but there are quite a few.)

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## scrizz (Oct 4, 2010)

wtaggin said:


> Could you further explain this? Is there a false number that is built into the APK file?
> 
> If so, would randomizing this help? (I would read every page on this post, but there are quite a few.)
> 
> Thanks, in advance.

Click to collapse



It's all in the thread 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## chewy106 (Oct 4, 2010)

I just used it on lunch today and watched videos and read news with no issues. Even messed around with the fantasy tracker. Odd.


----------



## npaulseth (Oct 4, 2010)

Mine quit working too.  Said it's only available for Verizon customers.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## wtaggin (Oct 4, 2010)

scrizz said:


> It's all in the thread
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah I am at work and didn't have time to scroll the 56 pages =p Will read through at home.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 4, 2010)

just used my wife's number, it worked for everything but videos, said the phone didnt have a data plan....

then i used my friend's number who has a data plan...has the droid 2....
worked, then when i tried to play a video, it said gotta be "a vcast subscriber for videos"....click here to subscribe
clicked subscribe, chose the $10.00/month option, and ....yeah, it works


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 4, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> just used my wife's number, it worked for everything but videos, said the phone didnt have a data plan....
> 
> then i used my friend's number who has a data plan...has the droid 2....
> worked, then when i tried to play a video, it said gotta be "a vcast subscriber for videos"....click here to subscribe
> clicked subscribe, chose the $10.00/month option, and ....yeah, it works

Click to collapse




So how do we change the number?  I looked though the thread and I havent seen anyway to do that.  Care to just share your updated apk with us? ^^


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh well it was fun while it lasted! My access had officially been revoked via verizon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 4, 2010)

kquetant said:


> Oh well it was fun while it lasted! My access had officially been revoked via verizon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Ya think we will get another patch soon? ^^;


----------



## ins0 (Oct 4, 2010)

And this is where I go


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 4, 2010)

kquetant said:


> Oh well it was fun while it lasted! My access had officially been revoked via verizon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



same here, I have been cut off and it was so great while it lasted... is there a workaround for this?


----------



## gmanunited (Oct 5, 2010)

Krom3rs said:


> same here, I have been cut off and it was so great while it lasted... is there a workaround for this?

Click to collapse



I am sure there will be a work around but things have to thin out. Its a great app. This exclusivity thing apps and phones is starting to ruin things for all of us.


----------



## BigRick10 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> just used my wife's number, it worked for everything but videos, said the phone didnt have a data plan....
> 
> then i used my friend's number who has a data plan...has the droid 2....
> worked, then when i tried to play a video, it said gotta be "a vcast subscriber for videos"....click here to subscribe
> clicked subscribe, chose the $10.00/month option, and ....yeah, it works

Click to collapse



So you just signed up your friend for Vcast?? The reason why they were using a dummy phone number from a Verizon store is because those usually have everything unlocked.


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 5, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> So you just signed up your friend for Vcast?? The reason why they were using a dummy phone number from a Verizon store is because those usually have everything unlocked.

Click to collapse



Ya usually thats the case..  Please someone find a new dummy number and make a new apk we can all enjoy.  My dad hates cell phones and all technology in general but ever sense I had my evo plugged into my tv watching nfl red zone on sundays he's been warming to stuff like this now lol.

And yes if possible I would just order the redzone but cablevision doesn't have it and theres no fios in my area.. And dish simply doesnt work well around here.


----------



## obi_8t4 (Oct 5, 2010)

WTF!! I can't not have this app please some one fix it soon.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Fictional Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

fix! fix! sad day


----------



## shaun-steelers (Oct 5, 2010)

WAS working on Tmobile G1 ...now today i get "only for verizon customers" ... please fix it' it was GREAT! ...


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> So you just signed up your friend for Vcast?? The reason why they were using a dummy phone number from a Verizon store is because those usually have everything unlocked.

Click to collapse



blah blah blah...

then we dont have to keep chasing dummy numbers the rest of the season


----------



## emaster101 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> yes, but the friend _already_ was signed up for vcast, so we want to see what's gonna happen, double billing or what? should be interesting, and im willing to pay him the $10 if he does get charged twice, for the development community, and such...
> 
> if they dont double charge him, it would be a solution if you know someone with a verizon account who is already signed up for vcast, then you could just use their phone number in the smali file
> 
> then we dont have to keep chasing dummy numbers the rest of the season

Click to collapse



It shouldn't double bill. It just tells the program its ok to access the content. I just used the app on a friends line and he doesn't have V cast. If I try to subscribe it throws an error code. If anyone has a dummy number (save me a trip to Verizon) then PM me. lol


----------



## DoHBoi1o1 (Oct 5, 2010)

shaun-steelers said:


> WAS working on Tmobile G1 ...now today i get "only for verizon customers" ... please fix it' it was GREAT! ...

Click to collapse



yeah this was working on my HTC HD2 last night with the Giants game,

Today is a differnt story 

ONY FOR VERIZON CUSTOMERS 


  boo !!


----------



## dustrho (Oct 5, 2010)

Tried this on my MT3G, and experienced the same issues as others here have described. I would really love to get this working on my phone.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

dustrho said:


> Tried this on my MT3G, and experienced the same issues as others here have described. I would really love to get this working on my phone.

Click to collapse





DoHBoi1o1 said:


> yeah this was working on my HTC HD2 last night with the Giants game,
> 
> Today is a differnt story
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, so, its NOT gonna work as is right now
somewhere deep in the apk files there's a line in the code ...ya gotta change that number



emaster101 said:


> It shouldn't double bill. It just tells the program its ok to access the content. lol

Click to collapse



awesome


----------



## npaulseth (Oct 5, 2010)

So, if we are able to get a verizon phone number that has vCast, how do we change the number in our app?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

npaulseth said:


> So, if we are able to get a verizon phone number that has vCast, how do we change the number in our app?

Click to collapse



apk manager by Daneshm90

but you may want to wait for xeudoxus to solve this


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> apk manager by Daneshm90
> 
> but you may want to wait for xeudoxus to solve this

Click to collapse



I hope he does soon.. This is the best app for this time of year.  

We've got until sunday. Until then we can wait, but I miss the app already it was great to keep up to date with the NFL in general.


----------



## noonionclub (Oct 5, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> I hope he does soon.. This is the best app for this time of year.
> 
> We've got until sunday. Until then we can wait, but I miss the app already it was great to keep up to date with the NFL in general.

Click to collapse



For the Windows exe to change the number, go to post #254 on this thread


----------



## noonionclub (Oct 5, 2010)

emaster101 said:


> It shouldn't double bill. It just tells the program its ok to access the content. I just used the app on a friends line and he doesn't have V cast. If I try to subscribe it throws an error code. If anyone has a dummy number (save me a trip to Verizon) then PM me. lol

Click to collapse




That happened to me too. I tried to subscribe but then it gives me an error code.  I tried a couple of times with no luck.  I then uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and now everything works.  I hope that helps.


----------



## DoHBoi1o1 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> ok, so, its NOT gonna work as is right now
> somewhere deep in the apk files (Androiddevice.smali) there's a line in the code that has a phone number in it. the number in your version of the apk has been cutoff from using nfl.apk...ya gotta change that number to a working verizon phone number with a data plan/vcast subscription
> the "dummy numbers" we speak of are the ones used at the verizon stores for their demo phones on display
> call your phone from one of those numbers and save the number
> ...

Click to collapse




ahh that explains alot ! 

Now do I just need a verizon # or do they need to have Vcast ? 

I belive my buddy has an account and unlimited internet..


----------



## oasis9389 (Oct 5, 2010)

if anyone has a dummy # please pm me.. i see the xeudoxus file name keeps changing.. however it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## oasis9389 (Oct 5, 2010)

i'd also like to donate to the developer that figured it all out if someone could point me to the proper link.


----------



## ThC23 (Oct 5, 2010)

So I just tried to used it and I got a message that says it can only be viewed by active Verizon users.

Does this mean they figured out what we were doing.lol.

Anyone else getting this message?
Anyone have a newer version, I guess?

It was working great for me until today!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

oasis9389 said:


> i'd also like to donate to the developer that figured it all out if someone could point me to the proper link.

Click to collapse



xeodoxus' paypal


----------



## brundleflyy (Oct 5, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> So I just tried to used it and I got a message that says it can only be viewed by active Verizon users.
> 
> Does this mean they figured out what we were doing.lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, everything was fine for a week, then I started getting that same message today.


----------



## ThC23 (Oct 5, 2010)

So after doing some research on here I guess the problem is the dummy #.

So my question is.... If I get a hold of a new number how do I change it in the apk.? 

Or.... If someone found I new # or apk. Can you let me know? Pm...or post!!

Thanks it will be greatly appreciated!
Donation???



Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BabyBoi.JN (Oct 5, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> So after doing some research on here I guess the problem is the dummy #.
> 
> So my question is.... If I get a hold of a new number how do I change it in the apk.?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHA I'm trying to figure out the same thing... how do you change the #???


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got back from the Big Tx android bbq. (still kinda hungover lol)

find a dummy verizon corp store phone number and use the nfl unlocker to change the phone number.

All you need is...
-nfl.apk (does not matter which one, nfl.apk or nfl2.apk)
-NFL-Unlocker (x86 or x64)
-verizon #

--------------------------

-make sure the nfl.apk and NFL-Unlocker are in the same dir like (c:\nfl\)
-run the NFL-Unlocker.exe
-input the new phone number

thats it, it will patch the .apk with the new number and you should be good to go.

note: i can patch the nfl.apk with another dummy phone #, but its easer for verizon to block in that situation. (if everyone found their own number, then they could not do a mass block on the app. "they could still block it using other methods though")


-matt


----------



## timsterzzz (Oct 5, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> I just got back from the Big Tx android bbq. (still kinda hungover lol)
> 
> find a dummy verizon corp store phone number and use the nfl unlocker to change the phone number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, you tha man!


----------



## tonyb1900 (Oct 5, 2010)

How do you know if your Android is x64 or x84


----------



## timsterzzz (Oct 5, 2010)

tonyb1900 said:


> How do you know if your Android is x64 or x84

Click to collapse



Your version of windows, not the android version.


----------



## timsterzzz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok for you people that don't want to hit up a verizon store. Check those hundreds of facebook buddies you have, that you really dont know. There might be a good verizon cell number on the info page with a vcast sub. Anyway it worked for me.


----------



## blackac00 (Oct 5, 2010)

why does the nflunlocker, give me trojan viruses ?


----------



## Fricksta (Oct 5, 2010)

blackac00 said:


> why does the nflunlocker, give me trojan viruses ?

Click to collapse



Yea i had same issues with my Anti Virus.. I figured it was because it was an .exe but even closing my Anti Virus the exe file didnt actually do anything even with my NFL.apk file in the same folder as stated above... Any help would be appreciated. I am not worried so much about the trojan horse as i am about the exe not giving me the ability to edit the apk.

Basically my problem is that NFL Unlocker.exe file  is saying i dont have permission to access the file. Even tho i am logged into my admin account and have given full control access to the file anyone else having this problem


----------



## Fricksta (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> blah blah blah...
> 
> then we dont have to keep chasing dummy numbers the rest of the season

Click to collapse



hey tnp, i have located the androiddevice.Smali file and have it opened.. But after reading the whole dang thing i cant find where it shoulda the dummy #, could u point me in the right direction to where to look in that file? Maybe a keyword or phrase so i can do control F  on it and find exactly where the new phone # goes.


----------



## novanosis85 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does the # need to have a certain package? Like unlimited data etc?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## PMGRANDS (Oct 5, 2010)

The NFL apk just recently stopped working!!! Something about uid!! Can any1 help me out with a new  link Please!!! Sprint Hero!


----------



## shaun-steelers (Oct 5, 2010)

xeudoxus .... the link in the read me file of the unlocker does not seem to be valid ...im not sure if the APK i am using is unlocked, anywhere else to get the unlocked APK ? ...also can you please explain a little further what a "dummy number" actually is how to obtain one? thanks dude


----------



## euro_e93 (Oct 5, 2010)

mine stopped working last night says it's only for verizon users........


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

Fricksta said:


> hey tnp, i have located the androiddevice.Smali file and have it opened.. But after reading the whole dang thing i cant find where it shoulda the dummy #, could u point me in the right direction to where to look in that file? Maybe a keyword or phrase so i can do control F  on it and find exactly where the new phone # goes.

Click to collapse



make sure its the AndroidDevice.smali thats 41KB and is located in smali\com\mobitv\client\sys\device

and look at this word file...i made the line in question red


----------



## verks (Oct 5, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> I just got back from the Big Tx android bbq. (still kinda hungover lol)
> 
> find a dummy verizon corp store phone number and use the nfl unlocker to change the phone number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, thanks for your work on this!  I correctly placed the unlocker but when i run it and input the number I hit 'y' for yes it is correct I get the AndroidDevice.smali error.  Any idea why?

THX


----------



## mav3n (Oct 5, 2010)

Im a ATT user and was able to run the fix without issue.

I have a couple people i know are on verizon wireless and have plugged in their numbers and the service works fine.

Will they get charged for the services use? I know they have unlimited data but no clue about vcast or the nfl app rules etc.

Its cool that this works just dont want to hang someone out to dry.


----------



## japclev (Oct 5, 2010)

*Will they get charged for the services use? I know they have unlimited data but no clue about vcast or the nfl app rules etc.*

+1

Also, thanks to tnpapadakos/xeudoxus ....just learned about editing apps..and it worked!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

try this one


----------



## lolcopter (Oct 5, 2010)

^ works great! Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## jeffreynew23 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Thank you*



tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Amazing. Thank you kindly


----------



## sling (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Thanks much


----------



## lolcopter (Oct 5, 2010)

Works great!

Thanks



tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## jpatterson350 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Your the man, it works!! XDA lets keep this on the DL so people on twitter dont ruin it for us again. 

Best,
JP


----------



## sling (Oct 5, 2010)

jpatterson350 said:


> Your the man, it works!! XDA lets keep this on the DL so people on twitter dont ruin it for us again.
> 
> Best,
> JP

Click to collapse



Right on keep it cool.
I did notice that tnpapadakos pulled apk on 5 - 10th upload then replaced with another so this is good news.
So Basically everyone Keep there Nflusa apk to their self no pass out 
& it will last longer


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



ROCK!!! Thank you sir!


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 5, 2010)

on the nfl-unlocker.
make sure you have jave installed (java.com) and make sure that "\java\bin\" is in your windows path. search "java path windows" if you do not know how (after you have installed java)

make sure all of the virus scanners are turned off. (there are no viruses in the .exe)

make sure you right click and select "run as administrator" on the nfl-unlocker, when you are ready to run.

another quick way to change the # without using the nfl-unlocker is to....
-hex edit classes.dex in nfl.apk
-search for "313648" <---part of the # used now
-change # that to the new #
-put classes.dex back inside the nfl.apk
-resign the nfl.apk with new test keys
-done

Also. requirements for the new verizon #..
-Must be UNLIMITED data
-Must have vcast

99% of all demo phones used at verizon stores have these features (which is why its recommended)

Vcast is only used for the red zone and the last video option (i cannot remember the name) so if you just want to watch the live stream (first video option) then vcast is not required on the package of the phone number you are using.

If you are needing the nfl.apk again it is here (phone # used in that one has been blacklisted) so you still will have to change the number yourself. in 2 days, i will post a new version with a new working # (im not going to do it now because I want people to use their own number they find "preferable one from the verizon store") ill keep changing the numbers every 2-3 weeks to help avoid verizon locking down on the number i use but, finding your own number is still the best.

If at any time, the links does not work. just try again later (server might be down for some reason  )

-matt


----------



## ralg0528 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Thank bro. works great!!




jpatterson350 said:


> Your the man, it works!! XDA lets keep this on the DL so people on twitter dont ruin it for us again.
> 
> Best,
> JP

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^
what he said


----------



## sling (Oct 5, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> on the nfl-unlocker.
> make sure you have jave installed (java.com) and make sure that "\java\bin\" is in your windows path. search "java path windows" if you do not know how (after you have installed java)
> 
> make sure all of the virus scanners are turned off. (there are no viruses in the .exe)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks matt


----------



## rdoughertyjr (Oct 5, 2010)

Youre awesome! Thanks a bunch 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

actually, xeodoxus did the heavy lifting on this one, all i did was tweak his apk
but thanx


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## SuperStar1080 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



thank you best app ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 5, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, you saved my sunday. ^^




xeudoxus said:


> on the nfl-unlocker.
> make sure you have jave installed (java.com) and make sure that "\java\bin\" is in your windows path. search "java path windows" if you do not know how (after you have installed java)
> 
> make sure all of the virus scanners are turned off. (there are no viruses in the .exe)
> ...

Click to collapse



And thanks matt for all your hard work,  once the usa one doesnt work for some reason you'll have one working by then and thank you for updating it every 1-2 weeks.  

Take care!


----------



## Allender (Oct 5, 2010)

*Great job!*



tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy I have been pulling my hair out over this!


----------



## apollo619 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys!*

I have to work on Sundays and this helps me out tremendously.


----------



## mikaeldalc (Oct 5, 2010)

*YESSS!!!!*

I was at work last night. when i went to break i went t the NFL Mobile app wheni got a surprise error (Verizon users ONLY). I was so shocked and Bummed, but once again You guys r the answer. THANK U. Oh and thank u DAD for having Verizon lol. he doesnt know and lets keep it that way


----------



## verks (Oct 5, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> on the nfl-unlocker.
> make sure you have jave installed (java.com) and make sure that "\java\bin\" is in your windows path. search "java path windows" if you do not know how (after you have installed java)
> 
> 
> -matt

Click to collapse



The java path was my issue.  Now I get to the point where the DF logo comes up then closes and it goes back to the cmd prompt and says error and hit any key to cont

I'd use the posted apk but I want to be self sufficient and use my own number.

Thanks again Matt


----------



## vscag (Oct 5, 2010)

I was lost for a day without this thank you!


----------



## hueby (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks so much the world is good again. and one more thing @ all do NOT I reaped Do NOT tweet about this app thanks again.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

vscag said:


> I was lost for a day without this thank you!

Click to collapse





hueby said:


> Thanks so much the world is good again

Click to collapse





chaosdemon06 said:


> Thank you so much, you saved my sunday. ^^

Click to collapse



im feelin a bit like jesus right now


----------



## JMQUINT00 (Oct 5, 2010)

thx, ur tha man


----------



## jltho (Oct 5, 2010)

This works great on my Samsung GalaxyS with T-mobile. I love this app so much, I want to have sex with it and make a bunch of awesome baby apps.

Sent from my Samsung GalaxyS using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

jltho said:


> I love this app so much, I want to have sex with it and make a bunch of awesome baby apps.

Click to collapse



best one yet, LOFL


----------



## trey48fan (Oct 5, 2010)

*adb error*

I may be doing this wrong but I've placed both files in same dir, when I open unlocker it says adb.exe is not found and won't do anything. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 5, 2010)

trey48fan said:


> I may be doing this wrong but I've placed both files in same dir, when I open unlocker it says adb.exe is not found and won't do anything.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.

Click to collapse



take adb.exe, copy it and paste it in the same directory, then see if it works


----------



## solow1 (Oct 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> im feelin a bit like jesus right now

Click to collapse



WELL ... You DID make the blind, see.


----------



## trey48fan (Oct 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> take adb.exe, copy it and paste it in the same directory, then see if it works

Click to collapse



Not working. Reinstalling adroid sdk to see if maybe that will help. I can't get past the error I mentioned before. Will keep trying and update if I find any success. Thanks, and any other advice is also welcome.


----------



## androidmonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a Verizon phone # that I can use?  Please PM if so.  Thanks.


----------



## d_mon1 (Oct 6, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> -make sure the nfl.apk and NFL-Unlocker are in the same dir like (c:\nfl\)
> -matt

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for helping us all with this wonderful app. I would like to do this on my own and get my own dummy # working but I don't understand what you mean by putting the files in the same directory..... (c:\nfl\) where is this at? Under my actual computer hardrive? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm new to all this.


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 6, 2010)

d_mon1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for helping us all with this wonderful app. I would like to do this on my own and get my own dummy # working but I don't understand what you mean by putting the files in the same directory..... (c:\nfl\) where is this at? Under my actual computer hardrive? Sorry for the dumb question, I'm new to all this.

Click to collapse



yes, you have to make a new directory....
computer > c: drive > right click > new > folder > "nfl"


----------



## vgsantiago (Oct 6, 2010)

heck yes, works great.  Back in business

How much more could the NFL make if they offered this app to all carriers? I would pay $5 a month during football season for the Redzone.  They already allow cable companies outside of DirecTV access to Redzone, why not extend that out.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## velocd (Oct 6, 2010)

To anyone having issues getting the unlocker to run.  Just copy the nfl.apk and the unlocker into your android tools directory.  Then Double click the unlocker.exe.  This did the trick for me.  Also make sure you have usb debugging enabled.


----------



## dhuie (Oct 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



pimp on playa!!!


----------



## alvintimothyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the nfl.apk and the unlocker in the same dir (c:\nfl).  Am I missing something?


----------



## Just_s (Oct 6, 2010)

alvintimothyjr said:


> I have the nfl.apk and the unlocker in the same dir (c:\nfl).  Am I missing something?

Click to collapse



See the post two above yours. That should work.


----------



## alvintimothyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

Tried them...im getting "windows cannot find taskill...." weird.


----------



## Just_s (Oct 6, 2010)

alvintimothyjr said:


> Tried them...im getting "windows cannot find taskill...." weird.

Click to collapse



I received that error until I placed the zip and apk in _C:\android-sdk-windows\tools_ (replace _C:_ with whatever drive houses your sdk.) Then it fired right up, but I'm still trying to find a VZ number with Vcast to see how it works.


----------



## alvintimothyjr (Oct 6, 2010)

Just_s said:


> I received that error until I placed the zip and apk in _C:\android-sdk-windows\tools_ (replace _C:_ with whatever drive houses your sdk.) Then it fired right up, but I'm still trying to find a VZ number with Vcast to see how it works.

Click to collapse



You know what dudes....It just hit me....i may need to update my sdk.  I just realized I havent had to use it for a while (since 2.1). With all the tools you studs create to use directly on the phone I havent needed it :l


----------



## Just_s (Oct 6, 2010)

alvintimothyjr said:


> You know what dudes....It just hit me....i may need to update my sdk.  I just realized I havent had to use it for a while (since 2.1). With all the tools you studs create to use directly on the phone I havent needed it :l

Click to collapse



That could definitely be it. If you update and it works, don't forget to come back and update your post. It might help someone else having the same issue.


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

i tried the unlocker (thanks) however it gave me a smali error (sad face) i guess for now i will stick to hex ed and smali lol perhaps a tut on this nfl unlocker is in order thx again


----------



## jc1187 (Oct 6, 2010)

i posted this in the epic thread...but ill copy here since this seems to be where most people using the number changer are...




Hey everyone....

Soo..I don't want to freak anyone out here but I may have a problem.

Ill give the short background... I had the original version of this that stopped working monday like everyone...was working flawless on the evo...

Then I came to this thread, used the number changer, first few numbers i tried..it all authorized the app...but said it wasn't subscribed to vcast...

So then I tried a friend of mines number who i remembered was on vzw but hadn't talked to in years...still no vcast...so i read that you could hit subscribe to vcast..itd fail...but if you backed out of the app and retried it would work...

so thats what i did...and it did...working fully again

Remember...i said i hadn't heard from him in years... and low and behold he called me today...what the hell???

Haven't followed up with him as we grew apart..but now im worried I got him charged or something...


Furthermore I notice that when installing the app...the permissions are generous... that they allow the app to read all my text and mms as well as receive them and send sms off my phone??? could this be why...did it send him a text or something?? I know when you sign into the app...that opening license agreement is altered by the maker of the key changer or the guy that posted this... and it said all identifying ways of the app had been disabled....except ip address....so whats going on...


edit..i learned that the old friends number i used knows someone that works at vzw....

non of this makes sense..... hope we can figure this out and sorry its so long.....


----------



## xguntherc (Oct 6, 2010)

why are people using the unlocker n such.. just use the new APK Posted. 

and don't worry. I wont tweet this. lol. I was so sad while out to dinner Monday night I couldn't check this. I drank instead!


----------



## Just_s (Oct 6, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> why are people using the unlocker n such.. just use the new APK Posted.
> 
> and don't worry. I wont tweet this. lol. I was so sad while out to dinner Monday night I couldn't check this. I drank instead!

Click to collapse



If that worked for you, you are definitely one of the lucky ones. Every apk I have tried I still get the_ *NFL content can only be viewed by active Verizon users UID: ND3Y4CKHAMBLKGPJ*_ error message. Can you link the apk that is working for you? And did you have the NFL app running prior to Monday?


----------



## xguntherc (Oct 6, 2010)

I had the NFL app working that stopped Monday Night. I've been using it all season. I watch games during the morning, and listen over Bluetooth in truck while headed home from work.. works great.

It died Monday. I tried it again today. Then just saw this thread 10 minutes ago. Downloaded the new. Uninstalled the old and installed the New. and I'm in business again. works fine. I'm watching a video on it now. I'm running a Nexus One on Tmobile.

This APK works for me on my Nexus One. as of 10/5
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8469781&postcount=628


----------



## Just_s (Oct 6, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> I had the NFL app working that stopped Monday Night. I've been using it all season. I watch games during the morning, and listen over Bluetooth in truck while headed home from work.. works great.
> 
> It died Monday. I tried it again today. Then just saw this thread 10 minutes ago. Downloaded the new. Uninstalled the old and installed the New. and I'm in business again. works fine. I'm watching a video on it now. I'm running a Nexus One on Tmobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THAT - IS - THE - ****!!! Thanks for bringing this to our attention! This APK works for me too. No VZ number, no adb, no fuss. NFL on the EVO back in business!

Nice! Watching Det vs GB replay now. Hopefully this will work for a few games at least.


----------



## xguntherc (Oct 6, 2010)

Glad I could help. it was back on page like 63 or something. Don't Tweet about it working. thats how they found out in the first place!


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

*haters everywhere*



jc1187 said:


> i posted this in the epic thread...but ill copy here since this seems to be where most people using the number changer are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you are a hater from vzw go ahead and snitch you guys cant patch them all! p.s. im not stupid i use proxies  no ip here nice try though guy!


----------



## Raadius (Oct 6, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> I had the NFL app working that stopped Monday Night. I've been using it all season. I watch games during the morning, and listen over Bluetooth in truck while headed home from work.. works great.
> 
> It died Monday. I tried it again today. Then just saw this thread 10 minutes ago. Downloaded the new. Uninstalled the old and installed the New. and I'm in business again. works fine. I'm watching a video on it now. I'm running a Nexus One on Tmobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its gonna read my SMS/MMS, wtf? Don't think I'm up for that, smh.


----------



## EricCamper (Oct 6, 2010)

I dont think the "man" cares about reading your texts...   But this app finally works for me...  thanx all for your help...  Cant wait to test it for Redzone access for the Chiefs


----------



## kdeezy (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm sure any other year you wouldn't be caught dead mentioning the chiefs in public!





EricCamper said:


> I dont think the "man" cares about reading your texts...   But this app finally works for me...  thanx all for your help...  Cant wait to test it for Redzone access for the Chiefs

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

is anybody else getting the smali error code? im just curious what im doing wrong here ?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## groovecake (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you for this!! This is only the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Beknatok (Oct 6, 2010)

Just stumbled upon this thread and installed the apk from post # 628.  Works beautifully on my Evo.  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## d_mon1 (Oct 6, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> yes, you have to make a new directory....
> computer > c: drive > right click > new > folder > "nfl"

Click to collapse



Thanks for this xeudoxus, but I see other posts that say they need to install or update their sdk (as  you can see quoted posts below). Is the "sdk" the drivers I installed when I initially rooted my Incredible or something totally different?



Just_s said:


> I received that error until I placed the zip and apk in _C:\android-sdk-windows\tools_ (replace _C:_ with whatever drive houses your sdk.) Then it fired right up, but I'm still trying to find a VZ number with Vcast to see how it works.

Click to collapse





alvintimothyjr said:


> You know what dudes....It just hit me....i may need to update my sdk.  I just realized I havent had to use it for a while (since 2.1). With all the tools you studs create to use directly on the phone I havent needed it :l

Click to collapse


----------



## jc1187 (Oct 6, 2010)

mrcartagena2000 said:


> i think you are a hater from vzw go ahead and snitch you guys cant patch them all! p.s. im not stupid i use proxies  no ip here nice try though guy!

Click to collapse



lol and i thought i was paranoid...but no im not..have sprint and am pissed they lost it

But as what everyone is doing im using the one posted in post 628 and everything works fine.... still asks for all those text permissions...but i feel better now that its not using his number...if i hear any more i will let you all know......but hopefully i will not


----------



## vvette (Oct 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



It worked, THANK you... The forum does work..CIAO!


----------



## itzmotto (Oct 6, 2010)

lets see if this works on the g2


----------



## SoneGz (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys just got my G2 d/l the nfl.apk but it said to upgrade from the market and I can't find the app pls help thanks.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## MiaS13 (Oct 6, 2010)

i downloaded the apk and installed but the app wont open, it flashes the logo and then closes


----------



## bkjay78 (Oct 6, 2010)

trey48fan said:


> Not working. Reinstalling adroid sdk to see if maybe that will help. I can't get past the error I mentioned before. Will keep trying and update if I find any success. Thanks, and any other advice is also welcome.

Click to collapse



Hey you have to copy and paste the NFL Unlocker file and NFL.APK file into the TOOLS folder within the SDK (where the ADB.EXE file is). Once you have done that it should open the command line allowing you to change the number.


----------



## bkjay78 (Oct 6, 2010)

It is really great to have the app back online. I know how to use the unlocker but the version I currently have installed in my phone is the newest posted back on page 62 I believe. Now I'm going to assume that many people have installed that same file which has the same currently working Verizon number. How long do you think before Verizon catches on again that so much data is being used from this one number and turns it off thus propelling us to use a new number?


----------



## scrizz (Oct 6, 2010)

bkjay78 said:


> It is really great to have the app back online. I know how to use the unlocker but the version I currently have installed in my phone is the newest posted back on page 62 I believe. Now I'm going to assume that many people have installed that same file which has the same currently working Verizon number. How long do you think before Verizon catches on again that so much data is being used from this one number and turns it off thus propelling us to use a new number?

Click to collapse



if you can change the number, I would suggest that you do


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 7, 2010)

scrizz said:


> if you can change the number, I would suggest that you do

Click to collapse



its a working number, not a dummy number


----------



## xguntherc (Oct 7, 2010)

here it is again for anyone that shows up

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8469781&postcount=628


----------



## oilcanboyd (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for everything guys, but I'm still having a little trouble.  I was fine until the original apk got taken down on my Dell Streak.  When I try to download the new apk file in the link above, I get the message: "cannot download. the content is not supported on the device".  Maybe this is happening because the new apk is for certain phones, or the fact that I'm on 1.6?


----------



## blksuprman69 (Oct 7, 2010)

jeffreynew23 said:


> Amazing. Thank you kindly

Click to collapse



C/S You are a gentleman and a scholar!

Sent from my HTC HD2 EVO using XDA App


----------



## sold1erjjt (Oct 7, 2010)

oilcanboyd said:


> Thanks for everything guys, but I'm still having a little trouble.  I was fine until the original apk got taken down on my Dell Streak.  When I try to download the new apk file in the link above, I get the message: "cannot download. the content is not supported on the device".  Maybe this is happening because the new apk is for certain phones, or the fact that I'm on 1.6?

Click to collapse



Yeah i believe it is the 1.6


----------



## locobans (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Thanks guys,

I can't seem to get it to work... I have a HTC Droid Incredible (verizon) flashed to MetroPCS and i keep receiving connection errors...

"Cannot Connect to NFL Mobile. Please establish a network connection and try again."

I don't understand... I can use the internet normally and browse...

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## scrizz (Oct 7, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its a working number, not a dummy number

Click to collapse



no one said it wasn't working.
When Verizon blocks the new number, The people that changed it will not be affected.


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

anybody that has unlocker working let me know cuz it still gives me smali error at line 1 blah blah blah if i can get this way working it would be great i have tons of numbers to keep it fresh all the time and hex editing is a pain so please help me setting it up thanks


----------



## youngzayiles (Oct 7, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> here it is again for anyone that shows up
> 
> Thanks much appreciated

Click to collapse


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 7, 2010)

scrizz said:


> no one said it wasn't working.
> When Verizon blocks the new number, The people that changed it will not be affected.

Click to collapse



working number meaning...its somebody's actual number, not just a demo phone number


----------



## gomezjfk (Oct 7, 2010)

Now when you say 1.6 what does that mean???

is it the android version??? cause im on froyo 2.2 and still get that same download unsuccesful message.

Somebody please help...


----------



## shaun-steelers (Oct 7, 2010)

*PLEASE stop posting the app EVERYWHERE people*

Hey guys, I'm not directing this statement at anyone in particular, but PLEASE do not go posting this app EVERYWHERE you possibly can find. I have seen it on twitter, demonoid and many other places (newest updated versions). I realize you want to share, and i have sent it to a few of my friends also. But when its posted publicly all over the Internet it will get shut down alot faster by Verizon. If I'm not mistaking when Sprint had the app last year and people cracked it for us, eventually sprint blocked it permanently for other carriers and if you weren't on sprint you where out of luck. I'm not positive on this, but i seem to remember that WAS the case. I know we all LOVE THIS APP, as do i and i REALLY don't want to lose it... so PLEASE people, lets try to keep this as much on the down low as possible. As it is this thread comes up on a google search, so its pretty hard to keep this quiet already. Thanks for reading... and a BIG THANKS to all you guys that helped make this app possible for us!!!


----------



## gila47 (Oct 7, 2010)

Where do you guys find a working Verizon number? I tried to Google it, without any luck though. 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Raf79 (Oct 7, 2010)

ADB not found...what's this mean when doing the exe? Says I'll have problems not having the ADB.


----------



## manlisten (Oct 7, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> I had the NFL app working that stopped Monday Night. I've been using it all season. I watch games during the morning, and listen over Bluetooth in truck while headed home from work.. works great.
> 
> It died Monday. I tried it again today. Then just saw this thread 10 minutes ago. Downloaded the new. Uninstalled the old and installed the New. and I'm in business again. works fine. I'm watching a video on it now. I'm running a Nexus One on Tmobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one works for me as well. On T-Mobile, did nothing other than install the APK.

Thanks!!


----------



## ShaunMichael80 (Oct 7, 2010)

This worked downloading to PC then to SD Card..THANKS!!!


----------



## ole_gators (Oct 8, 2010)

Xeudoxus you are the man! Thank you for the hard work! I used your nfl unlocker app and it worked great!!! You are becoming quite famous, there were articles about your skype 3g unlock on engadget, gizmodo and androidcentral. I highly apretiate your work.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 8, 2010)

Who's ready for some hockey?


----------



## Tone527 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, im running the nflusa.apk app and its odd how i can get the video to work when i'm in the Home tab, but when i'm in the News & Videos tab, i can't get the video to work. I tried both 3g and wifi and it keeps saying "Error playing video. Please try again later." Any idea why that's happening? Thanks!

Touch Pro 2 Windows/Android Froyo 2.2


----------



## byrdtulsa (Oct 8, 2010)

*help please*

i have the samsung captivate on att and it nfl is working only on wifi is there a way to fix this


----------



## madirish76 (Oct 8, 2010)

Since we are on the Football/Sports theme here, anyone know where to find/hack the directtv sunday ticket app?  Getting tired of not being able to watch my team and waiting on the rz channel(although VERY GRATEFUL TO HAVE THAT)...you guys rock!!  Thanks for all your contributions!!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 8, 2010)

madirish76 said:


> Since we are on the Football/Sports theme here, anyone know where to find/hack the directtv sunday ticket app?  Getting tired of not being able to watch my team and waiting on the rz channel(although VERY GRATEFUL TO HAVE THAT)...you guys rock!!  Thanks for all your contributions!!

Click to collapse



its in this thread, attached, if you look at your list of subscribed thread, and this thread appears, there's a handy little paperclip icon...click on that and it shows all the attachements to the thread....its in there...that way you dont have to search every page till you find it


----------



## flytechguy (Oct 8, 2010)

Indeed....Thank you.  The games that count here are blocked out, I don't have cable so this comes in real handy.  Much props to you good sir.


----------



## Raf79 (Oct 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its in this thread, attached, if you look at your list of subscribed thread, and this thread appears, there's a handy little paperclip icon...click on that and it shows all the attachements to the thread....its in there...that way you dont have to search every page till you find it

Click to collapse



What all steps are needed to make this work, for the Superfan? I just downloaded the .apk file. Do I just fire it up and that's it?

Edit: Okay, just installed it. So we need a username and password. Any way around this or will we just have to fork over the $400 to enjoy it?


----------



## madirish76 (Oct 8, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its in this thread, attached, if you look at your list of subscribed thread, and this thread appears, there's a handy little paperclip icon...click on that and it shows all the attachements to the thread....its in there...that way you dont have to search every page till you find it

Click to collapse



AH  HA...wow...NEAT FUNCTION FOR THIS FORUM!!  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## kawika64 (Oct 8, 2010)

im trying to install this app onto my HD2 for tmobile...im using android and i can install it....when it starts to run i get the logo then all of a sudden it tells me i have no internet connection...i wonder do i still need to change the number to a verizon number with internet access....thanks in advance...


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 9, 2010)

Raf79 said:


> What all steps are needed to make this work, for the Superfan? I just downloaded the .apk file. Do I just fire it up and that's it?
> 
> Edit: Okay, just installed it. So we need a username and password. Any way around this or will we just have to fork over the $400 to enjoy it?

Click to collapse



if you know someone who has superfan, and will give you their credentials, let them know, that if they're watching the game on their sat tv, and you log in, it wont interrupt what they're watching...i dont know about 2 mobile devices or one mobile device and one computer logging in....


----------



## Babyche43 (Oct 9, 2010)

jltho said:


> This works great on my Samsung GalaxyS with T-mobile. I love this app so much, I want to have sex with it and make a bunch of awesome baby apps.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GalaxyS using XDA App

Click to collapse



Go find a woman. Please!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 9, 2010)

jltho said:


> This works great on my Samsung GalaxyS with T-mobile. I love this app so much, I want to have sex with it and make a bunch of awesome baby apps.

Click to collapse




babyche43 said:


> go find a woman. Please!

Click to collapse



and have a threesome, they'll be more awesomer apps


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## heathmcabee (Oct 9, 2010)

Spent all day figuring out how to customize this APK to put in the number at my own verizon wireless store near me.   Finally got it finished and installed after about 100 uninstalls and install.  Thank you APK Manager!   This method isn't really that hard if you can start grabbing at the basics of HEX editor and ADB through APK Manager.  SWEET.  I'll do another one tomorrow and post it for you guys, since I grabbed 5 numbers for the VZW store.  So you will have a backup incase the old goes out.


----------



## duckdive117 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Not working, verizon blocked it?*

never mind looked back a couple pages....still a little confused though...


----------



## billakid (Oct 9, 2010)

Can someone get it working where I dont need vcast subscription to watch vids


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 9, 2010)

billakid said:


> Can someone get it working where I dont need vcast subscription to watch vids

Click to collapse



NO, just press "subscribe", its not you subscribing, its the number in the app, and its already subscribed

you wont get billed


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 9, 2010)

heathmcabee said:


> Spent all day figuring out how to customize this APK to put in the number at my own verizon wireless store near me.   Finally got it finished and installed after about 100 uninstalls and install.  Thank you APK Manager!   This method isn't really that hard if you can start grabbing at the basics of HEX editor and ADB through APK Manager.  SWEET.  I'll do another one tomorrow and post it for you guys, since I grabbed 5 numbers for the VZW store.  So you will have a backup incase the old goes out.

Click to collapse



I understand hex plenty can you explain how you got it to work please im to the point of breaking **** ive got tons of working numbers to share with all but i get the same dame smali error is this due to no vcast or what i would love to know thanks! i know someone is kind enough to help even if i have to donate sheesh


----------



## foresure84 (Oct 9, 2010)

*send your email check your inbox*



mrcartagena2000 said:


> I understand hex plenty can you explain how you got it to work please im to the point of breaking **** ive got tons of working numbers to share with all but i get the same dame smali error is this due to no vcast or what i would love to know thanks! i know someone is kind enough to help even if i have to donate sheesh

Click to collapse





send your email check your inbox


----------



## madirish76 (Oct 9, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> if you know someone who has superfan, and will give you their credentials, let them know, that if they're watching the game on their sat tv, and you log in, it wont interrupt what they're watching...i dont know about 2 mobile devices or one mobile device and one computer logging in....

Click to collapse



Buhler... .buhler... anyone willing to send a pm?  Might be able to trade some beer.


----------



## tecle2595 (Oct 9, 2010)

Works on hd2 runnin mdeejay froyo sense 2.2 flawless

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Freshtojeff (Oct 9, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Finally had time to update to the new apk. Thanks again papa and xeodoxus!!


----------



## t0adman (Oct 9, 2010)

Error 

NFL content can only be viewed by active Verizon uers.

UID: ******************

VZW Dx.


----------



## cooolone2 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love this app... but I have a question.

Where does this app reside?  I'd like to remove it, but didn't find it in the /System/App directory.

I just want to know, lol, prior to installing the updated file.

Thanks


----------



## Fricksta (Oct 9, 2010)

Why dont you just goto your settings, Applications , remove application.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 9, 2010)

cooolone2 said:


> I love this app... but I have a question.
> 
> Where does this app reside?  I'd like to remove it, but didn't find it in the /System/App directory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in cm roms it would be in /data/app


----------



## abanh (Oct 10, 2010)

Great app and thanks for the phone number editor.  Grabbed a couple of Verizon demo phone numbers from the local Verizon store and everything works perfectly.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## spaq (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,
Work this workaround for non usa user?
thanks

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## ajd6c8 (Oct 10, 2010)

Any EVO users install the patched .apk on comment 628 and get major phone instability? When I ran the file it updated the prior install and ran fine for like 10 mins. But then my phone just froze and I had to take the battery out. Rebooted (which took forever) and relaunched the app, same issue. Uninstalled the app and my phone is back to normal. Going to try a fresh install now, but am a bit concerned about what happened.

Edit: still happening after multiple clean installs. Seems to be breaking my WiFi radio when it bugs out - even after I force close -> uninstall, any other app/program requiring internet fails to work until I reboot. F*#k!


----------



## tmotech88 (Oct 10, 2010)

ajd6c8 said:


> Any EVO users install the patched .apk on comment 628 and get major phone instability? When I ran the file it updated the prior install and ran fine for like 10 mins. But then my phone just froze and I had to take the battery out. Rebooted (which took forever) and relaunched the app, same issue. Uninstalled the app and my phone is back to normal. Going to try a fresh install now, but am a bit concerned about what happened.

Click to collapse



Mine is very stable 

sent from 1786 on stone


----------



## spencelk (Oct 10, 2010)

Mine was working on fresh now I'm on warm and it says its for Verizon users only please post the one that will work I'm stuck at work n need my football fix 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## live4vball (Oct 10, 2010)

ajd6c8 said:


> Any EVO users install the patched .apk on comment 628 and get major phone instability? When I ran the file it updated the prior install and ran fine for like 10 mins. But then my phone just froze and I had to take the battery out. Rebooted (which took forever) and relaunched the app, same issue. Uninstalled the app and my phone is back to normal. Going to try a fresh install now, but am a bit concerned about what happened.

Click to collapse



I did a fresh install om my Evo and the app freezes when any audio or video is requested. I've uninstalled for now...

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Oct 10, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> Who's ready for some hockey?

Click to collapse



Awesome!!! Thank you... Haven't tried it with a live game on... But I just watched highlights from last nights game using hdmi out and it worked.. 
Thanks again..
What carrier is that for?


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## ShinyBuddha (Oct 11, 2010)

tnpapadakos,
I've gone thru the thread and you've been extremely patient with everyone's questions. Good job and thanks for all the help.


----------



## EVOme (Oct 11, 2010)

I get the app to play the live Eagles game....on wifi, but the video is choppy as ever.  Would be very hard to follow a game...this normal?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 11, 2010)

ShinyBuddha said:


> tnpapadakos,
> I've gone thru the thread and you've been extremely patient with everyone's questions. Good job and thanks for all the help.

Click to collapse



thanks man, just trying to help, i love this sh*t


----------



## vgsantiago (Oct 11, 2010)

Ep3n3wp said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you... Haven't tried it with a live game on... But I just watched highlights from last nights game using hdmi out and it worked..

Click to collapse



Haven't tried HDMI out yet but was told by a sprint employee HDMI out only worked on videos shot by the onboard camcorder.  can the streaming videos from NFL mobile be shown through the HDMI out, i.e. Redzone


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Oct 11, 2010)

vgsantiago said:


> Haven't tried HDMI out yet but was told by a sprint employee HDMI out only worked on videos shot by the onboard camcorder.  can the streaming videos from NFL mobile be shown through the HDMI out, i.e. Redzone

Click to collapse



You can use this app and do hdmi out... Every sunday from 10am to 4pm I have redzone on and evo  connected to the tv.. Its the best way to football! 


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## lebronville (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the HTC Evo, not rooted or anything... I installed the app from the first page of this post and it's making me upgrade or exit... what do I need to do to get it to work?


----------



## norkoastal (Oct 11, 2010)

Ep3n3wp said:


> You can use this app and do hdmi out... Every sunday from 10am to 4pm I have redzone on and evo  connected to the tv.. Its the best way to football!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Which ROM are you using? I'm on CM6 and hate the HDMI out restrictions.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry if it's been mentioned, but there is now a Game Center app in the market for those of us in the UK.

New thread about it here -

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798404


----------



## elracing21 (Oct 11, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Just want to thank you


----------



## elracing21 (Oct 11, 2010)

lebronville said:


> I have the HTC Evo, not rooted or anything... I installed the app from the first page of this post and it's making me upgrade or exit... what do I need to do to get it to work?

Click to collapse



Use the one on post #628


----------



## krze (Oct 11, 2010)

Will the .apk on #628 work for Verizon users too? 

I un-installed my old NFL app and installed the one from #628. Trying to launch "Around the league Live" and I am getting...

"Error: Cannot connect to NFL Mobile. Please try again later."

Do I need to have a Vcast installed or something Im missing?


----------



## Mcbreezy33 (Oct 12, 2010)

*im lost...*

have the evo on sprint....had the app...just started getting the only for verizon users error...tried the unlocker..put in the number then it sais smali error....have no clue what to do now dont even know what that means....dont really understand this stuff...if someone could just explain it to me step by step that would be great....and the nflusa.apk that is in the threads my phone sais not supported...im not rooted...tried to dl it on comp. then add it to phone....maybe could tell me where to paste it to or.....?????just lost please help..!!!



nevermind.....sorry about this...just found app on my astro file manager (nflusa.apk)....still dont even know how i got it there lol.... installed it and everything works great....thanks for all the help and hopefully this lasts...if not.. im sure you guys will outsmart them again!!!! thanks again!!


----------



## liv4evr (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea mine is doing the same. Anyone want to hook us up with a new working apk.

Infected Htc Evo


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 12, 2010)

liv4evr said:


> Yea mine is doing the same. Anyone want to hook us up with a new working apk.
> 
> Infected Htc Evo

Click to collapse



make sure you guys are using the right apk, nflusa.apk found on post #628
uninstall the one that doesnt work, install the nflusa.apk, if it prompts you to sign up for vcast, just DO it, and then enjoy

if it doesnt work, you're either outside the USA, the app THINKS you're outside the USA, or something else is wrong...

alot of posts have been along the lines of, "this isnt working", then a follow up, "oh, wait now i got it working"

so make sure you have the right one, redownload if you have to, and remember, when you download it it will be called nflusa.apk, but after its installed, it will be called "com.mobitv.client.nfl2010.apk"

good luck and happy viewing


----------



## krze (Oct 12, 2010)

krze said:


> Will the .apk on #628 work for Verizon users too?
> 
> I un-installed my old NFL app and installed the one from #628. Trying to launch "Around the league Live" and I am getting...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Bumpor

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## ibm2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

*hex editor question*

when using a hex editor what line is the phone number located on the NFL.apk?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 12, 2010)

krze said:


> Bumpor
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



when you first try to play a video, it should tell you you need vcast and ask you to subscribe...if it does, just subscribe, if it doesnt, then it should just work


----------



## Ep3n3wp (Oct 12, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Which ROM are you using? I'm on CM6 and hate the HDMI out restrictions.

Click to collapse



Fresh 3.3.... 
Yeah that hdmi restriction and no 4g is what is keeping me from flashing cm6


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## mrcartagena2000 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you for all your help! Although i never got the unlocker to work for whatever reason in my honest opinion a detailed tutorial would be great idea ie; the more people know how to do the more working apk we can get thanks again for all the help!


----------



## joeclark (Oct 12, 2010)

has anyone been able to get it to work on the captivate other than WiFi? i dont have access to wifi at work or home.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## krze (Oct 12, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> when you first try to play a video, it should tell you you need vcast and ask you to subscribe...if it does, just subscribe, if it doesnt, then it should just work

Click to collapse



It doesn't prompt me to subscribe to vcast with the .apk from #628. I have DL downloaded and installed/un-installed it a few times. It just shows the video loading screen for a good 45 seconds then a prompt comes up with "Error: Cannot connect to NFL mobile. Please try again later." 

When I DL it from the market, it prompts me to subscribe when I try to view live videos. 

Meh, guess it Im the only one with this problem. Oh well.


----------



## sircaper (Oct 13, 2010)

krze said:


> It doesn't prompt me to subscribe to vcast with the .apk from #628. I have DL downloaded and installed/un-installed it a few times. It just shows the video loading screen for a good 45 seconds then a prompt comes up with "Error: Cannot connect to NFL mobile. Please try again later."
> 
> When I DL it from the market, it prompts me to subscribe when I try to view live videos.
> 
> Meh, guess it Im the only one with this problem. Oh well.

Click to collapse



First thing to check is are you accessing via a wireless network? It doesn't seem to work when started over 3G. So, if you were doing it over 3G, start it up while connected to wireless.


----------



## BlackJin10dan (Oct 13, 2010)

Works great! Thanks so much!!


----------



## andrewjrr (Oct 13, 2010)

anyone know if theres any way to get this to work in canada?? would using a VPN similar to how you can on a computer work? thanks


----------



## Pegli (Oct 13, 2010)

andrewjrr said:


> anyone know if theres any way to get this to work in canada??

Click to collapse



...or in Italy? 

(I'm a regular Gamepass subscriber)


----------



## andrewjrr (Oct 13, 2010)

i couldnt see why a vpn wouldnt work if it verified by ip with wifi? unless it also uses something in the phone number to determine location instead


----------



## ParanoidDK (Oct 13, 2010)

How about the nfl fantasy app that i can read about here:

http://www.nfl.com/mobile/fantasy?icampaign=fantasyapp_fantasy_myteam

is it possibel that anyone can upload that one.. i just get the message that the requested item cant be found when scanning the qr-code here in sweden.

And to the ones asking if vpn will work on the other nfl app.. yes i use a vpn from sweden to usa when using the nfl app.. so that works fine..


----------



## simeezee (Oct 13, 2010)

i was able to use this app before.  today when i opened it. i got an error message: NFL content can only be viewed by active Verizon users. UID:XXXXXXX.  Is there a way to fix that?  I'm on tmous.


----------



## ParanoidDK (Oct 13, 2010)

simeezee said:


> i was able to use this app before.  today when i opened it. i got an error message: NFL content can only be viewed by active Verizon users. UID:XXXXXXX.  Is there a way to fix that?  I'm on tmous.

Click to collapse



Get the nflusa app there is in the tread... just click at the paperclip at the forum link to the tread to bring up all the files there is attached to the tread and then get the nflusa.apk 

Then remove the old nfl mobile and install the new one... 
Worked for me after i got the same message tru the vpn from sweden..


----------



## tekinme (Oct 13, 2010)

it requires an update***not working. uninstalled


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 13, 2010)

tekinme said:


> it requires an update***not working. uninstalled

Click to collapse



thats weird, wonder why mine's still working....
you sure you guys all have the one right here?


----------



## mitash03 (Oct 13, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



thank you so much


----------



## kec241 (Oct 13, 2010)

Works great for my. Must have Wifi on, at least for my EVO. 

Anyone know if you can get the HDMI out to work to a TV?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## simeezee (Oct 13, 2010)

ParanoidDK said:


> Get the nflusa app there is in the tread... just click at the paperclip at the forum link to the tread to bring up all the files there is attached to the tread and then get the nflusa.apk
> 
> Then remove the old nfl mobile and install the new one...
> Worked for me after i got the same message tru the vpn from sweden..

Click to collapse



thanks so much.


----------



## norkoastal (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone been able to block the "Are you still there" message? Kind of a pain to have to always touch the screen every 10 minutes. 

Thanks!


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone know how to get rid of the play button in the middle of the screen when streaming video?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Chronzy (Oct 14, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> thats weird, wonder why mine's still working....
> you sure you guys all have the one right here?

Click to collapse



Thanks alot, working on my Evo CM6.


----------



## Lastbornviking (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks, worked great on evo cm6


----------



## scrizz (Oct 14, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the play button in the middle of the screen when streaming video?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse




what play button?


----------



## thurst0530 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wonder why on my evo it says content not supported and will not allow me to download file


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## imex99 (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone get this to work on the tmobile galaxy phone... It's a friends and had it working before verizon updated it for verizon only.now when I download says not  downloadingavailable for this phone when I get that download error.

The download error, "content not supported for this device" on the galaxy s vibrant.


----------



## scrizz (Oct 14, 2010)

imex99 said:


> Anyone get this to work on the tmobile galaxy phone... It's a friends and had it working before verizon updated it for verizon only.now when I download says not  downloadingavailable for this phone when I get that download error.
> 
> The download error, "content not supported for this device" on the galaxy s vibrant.

Click to collapse



It's working fine here on my Tmobile samsung Vibrant 
make sure you use the nflusa.apk one.

and make sure u don't download it through your phone....


----------



## boner_stabone (Oct 14, 2010)

i was able to dl it straight from my tmobile g2 and it worked just fine..


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 14, 2010)

alright i have updated the original nfl.apk with a new number. (sorry it took a while but my local verizon store does not have any real phones on display anymore lol, i wonder why)

i have not had time to work on the internationl and (some att 3g problems), im not sure when I can start on those again, hopefully here soon. So nfl2.apk still has an outdated number.

I will be changing the nfl.apk number in about 2 weeks time, to hopefully be ahead of verizon blocking the numbers.

If you have already changed your number, then dont use the nfl.apk because having your own number is better then a public one.

-Matt


----------



## norkoastal (Oct 14, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Has anyone been able to block the "Are you still there" message? Kind of a pain to have to always touch the screen every 10 minutes.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



  This seems like the last piece to a near perfect app.. Any clues on shutting it off?


----------



## papeshfoo (Oct 14, 2010)

I just installed it on my G2, works great!  Hope it still works on sunday!!


----------



## chinstrap (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you all involved w/ bringing this to all carriers. thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## ins0dus (Oct 15, 2010)

So, I just installed the NFL APP from this link

http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

I ran it and everything runs Awesome!!

Only question is..

How long is it going to be running???? or is this a Permanent Working App?


----------



## androidmonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

ins0dus said:


> How long is it going to be running???? or is this a Permanent Working App?

Click to collapse



Do you really think someone has the answer to that?  Anything could happen...


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 15, 2010)

There's like a square white play button in the middle of the screen when watching live

Also theirs no video only audio when watching live video, what do I do?
Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sanumaj (Oct 15, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> make sure you guys are using the right apk, nflusa.apk found on post #628
> uninstall the one that doesnt work, install the nflusa.apk, if it prompts you to sign up for vcast, just DO it, and then enjoy
> 
> if it doesnt work, you're either outside the USA, the app THINKS you're outside the USA, or something else is wrong...
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for the great work. This app works great on samsung captivate as long as it is on wifi. If I try initiating it on 3G...it gives network error message... This is a problem with most captivates and att.. Is there a work around to make it work on 3G properly. Going camping in the weekend.would love to watch the game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## AndyCr15 (Oct 15, 2010)

What are the chances of removing the location check from the official NFL app, available to everyone -

http://www.androlib.com/android.application.com-gotv-nflgamecenter-us-pre-qmipi.aspx

Every time I start it up it says it can't tell where I am so I can't watch the videos


----------



## stealthsal (Oct 15, 2010)

*Motorola i1*

Well the NFLUSA.apk works for me BUT only using my data plan. thats the good thing the bad is that my cellphone is a nextel phone its the motorola i1 and the data transfer rate is of 28KBPS   its so slow its not funny. but it has wifi so when im on wifi things work just great the bad thing is that the nflusa.apk does NOT work on wifi for me. so i cant watch videos or nothing. also when testing it. i open the application using my data plan then turn wifi on. it stops responding and sometimes it gives me an error msg that nflusa is made to work only in the usa.. i travel a LOT in to mexico and canada. so if you guys could get it to work on wifi for me and not have the region check i am willing to pay or donate for helping me out. how does 20dlls sound for the champ that can make this happen?? also my phone is using android 1.5 .. there are no updates or roms for this phone since its an iden phone also it cant be rooted to install another rom in it..


----------



## Kealiisr (Oct 15, 2010)

I dl this app and still got the same "you must subscribe to v cast" 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Kealiisr (Oct 15, 2010)

It used to work then all of a sudden when I try to play a video it says I must be a v cast member and to call *611, any help?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## d_mon1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 4 verizon store dummy numbers working with Vcast on them. Can somebody please configure two different NFL APKs with the numbers and you can have the other two for helping me out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wdhart3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Me too...just started today


----------



## Kyleinstyle (Oct 15, 2010)

Kealiisr said:


> It used to work then all of a sudden when I try to play a video it says I must be a v cast member and to call *611, any help?

Click to collapse



Same here . . . frustrating.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 15, 2010)

for the last 5 people posting, its next to impossible to help ya if i dont know what phone or network or rom you're on

why wont you boys use a signature?


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 15, 2010)

Kealiisr said:


> It used to work then all of a sudden when I try to play a video it says I must be a v cast member and to call *611, any help?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



 I'm having same issue, using same phone, (vibrant) on Tmo network.



Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## boner_stabone (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah my live tv stopped working today..
it worked fine last night but stopped working today..

got the same message as everyone else.. the 611 message.

i'm on the  new tmobile g2


----------



## thestevenneal (Oct 15, 2010)

Same here...i installed it today on my vibrant and my coworkers g2. Worked for a few hours for the video then I get the v cast subscription error.will it work on wifi tho?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## EricCamper (Oct 15, 2010)

yup...  got the same 611 message today...  guess we need a new one.  

Verizon


----------



## chinstrap (Oct 15, 2010)

EricCamper said:


> yup...  got the same 611 message today...  guess we need a new one.

Click to collapse



this too. was working last night. 

they sure are fast


----------



## scrizz (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha, They are watching this thread guys....


----------



## vscag (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay we have till Sunday.  Can someone please post a new app I don't know how to add the dummy number.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 15, 2010)

scrizz said:


> Ha, They are watching this thread guys....

Click to collapse



good, maybe they'll learn something

anyway, its confirmed, nflusa.apk is shut down


----------



## bigtom624 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine stopped working today also on my Vibrant on TMO network. I got the same message {Vcast Subscription your current data plan does not allow this purchase. Please call *611 from your phone} THIS BLOWS!!!!


----------



## gilnino (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine also stopped working on my g2.  It sure was fun while it worked.  Kudos for that.  Thanks

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## vscag (Oct 16, 2010)

Is anyone's working who put in their own dummy number?


----------



## ThC23 (Oct 16, 2010)

@insodus
That dl doesn't work anymore.

Someone HELP!!! Lol.. It's almost SUNDAY!!!

If I have to drive around to find a dummy # tomorrow I will. As long as someone can help. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## fozzyengine1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can someone let me know which APK file work for the NFL package?


----------



## abanh (Oct 16, 2010)

i also got the 'you must ne subscribed to vcast please dial 611' message earlier this week.  i uninstalled the app, then reinstalled it and everything was working again. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## tmotech88 (Oct 16, 2010)

Can someone post a new working app please 

sent from 1786 on stone


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 16, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> @insodus
> That dl doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Someone HELP!!! Lol.. It's almost SUNDAY!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



that would be good, why dont you do that

you get me a number 
pm me


----------



## thebadback (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a friends # that has vcast if u email me I will give it to u if u can make me a new .apk 

Pm me plz


----------



## BORICUO17 (Oct 16, 2010)

lol i was getting the same 611 error as of 10/15/10 morning(notice i am laughing out loud and not pissed anymore)..so i tried to find out if someone had a new apk..no luck.. so finally i was gonna see how to edit my own vcast number and when i opened the app back up..my videos automatically started working...YESSS!!!!!     EVO 4G.   please post if urs started working again


----------



## MWSlim (Oct 16, 2010)

Yessir!! Just checked mine out this morning after getting the error yesterday and everything works again! Fixed itself lol EVO

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## thebadback (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine is working now the live video everything ....evo awesome


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 16, 2010)

How do you edit the vcast number.

My live video works but I get no picture just, audio any fixes?

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## vscag (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine is working again too.  Sprint Hero unrooted.  I hope it's not a tease and they shut us down tomorrow before gametime.


----------



## scrizz (Oct 16, 2010)

meh, i'm still gonna change my phone# when i get a chance


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 16, 2010)

glad to hear it but of course, i still think having your own number from a friend or family member is best, had mine from a friend since opening day, and it hasnt ever gone dark


----------



## Kealiisr (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes! re-download nflusa.apk it works for me too. Thanks to the Beasts who do this for no recognition, but continue anyway!

SGS Vibrant, tmobile Bionix 1.9.1


----------



## thestevenneal (Oct 16, 2010)

I just re-opened mine also and it works! I didnt change anything though. Still using my unrooted TMobile Vibrant.


----------



## jaagee (Oct 16, 2010)

@tnpapadakos

Just "tried" to send you a PM. Please let me know if you got it. For some strange reason it tells me I did not send it but I know I did. 3 Times even. If you did get them sorry having submitted for all 3!


----------



## BlackJin10dan (Oct 16, 2010)

An un/reinstall worked for my unrooted EVO.

Is it possible to start the app on wi-fi and drop to 3G? Or is it better to stay on wi-fi only? Most of the places that have wi-fi also have giant screens for the games. That makes running NFL Live moot.


----------



## safeplayer22 (Oct 16, 2010)

App is running but the streaming video is not when using wifi. Just getting the "x" screen. It works with 3g though, but that will kill the data usage since t-mobile is now capping data at 5gb and then it will be very slow.


----------



## jaagee (Oct 16, 2010)

@tnpapadakos
 PM Sent! Thanks!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 16, 2010)

jaagee said:


> @tnpapadakos
> PM Sent! Thanks!

Click to collapse



just pm, dont post that you pm'd me, too


----------



## bigtom624 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a working verizon number to use but i can't figure out how to get it to work. i tried the NFL Unlocker but keep getting an error message at the end. Any suggestions?


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 16, 2010)

Working great again on my tmo vibrant. Thank you for your continued support in updating this app!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Suprcynic (Oct 17, 2010)

Works awesome on my unrooted Evo.


----------



## DaFait21 (Oct 17, 2010)

For a person who just lost fox 5 to cablevision and no Giants games or NLDS games this is a big savior in my life keep up the great work


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not getting any picture, and the videos don't play. I can only read articles

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## slider2828 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks this is working great!!! Galaxy S i9000 on ATT Captivate.


----------



## gilnino (Oct 18, 2010)

I truly enjoyed watching redzone from my phone today.  Thank you mucho.  

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Stalte (Oct 18, 2010)

is this working for anyone else? I have an error now


----------



## lwjkkk (Oct 18, 2010)

*good*

good so cool


----------



## k0shi (Oct 18, 2010)

wow amazing!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## SamStone (Oct 18, 2010)

There is an app for people outside the US called NFL Game Pass. If you are already a Game Pass subscriber you can download the app and you can stream video from all of the games. Since I am in Thailand I can't seem to download anthing from the Market but free apps so when I put in the bar code, it says 'unable to find app'. Anyone have any suggestions as to how I can download the app?


----------



## scrizz (Oct 18, 2010)

SamStone said:


> There is an app for people outside the US called NFL Game Pass. If you are already a Game Pass subscriber you can download the app and you can stream video from all of the games. Since I am in Thailand I can't seem to download anthing from the Market but free apps so when I put in the bar code, it says 'unable to find app'. Anyone have any suggestions as to how I can download the app?

Click to collapse



have u tried a market enabler?


----------



## SamStone (Oct 18, 2010)

scrizz said:


> have u tried a market enabler?

Click to collapse



Yes but for some reason I'm not able to install MarketEnabler 3.0.8, I get the message, 'unable to parse file'. Is there another one?


----------



## scrizz (Oct 18, 2010)

SamStone said:


> Yes but for some reason I'm not able to install MarketEnabler 3.0.8, I get the message, 'unable to parse file'. Is there another one?

Click to collapse



yeah, try the Eris Market fix


----------



## beastman59 (Oct 19, 2010)

trystan4861 said:


> This is currently only available to Verizon customers, but now unlocked to all carriers, using this apk

Click to collapse



I tried the apk on my Evo, and it wants to upgrade.  Do I need to install another apk first?


----------



## Horsey (Oct 19, 2010)

News and scores work on wifi but no video on 3g.


----------



## YoungSinema (Oct 19, 2010)

It was working fine. I've been getting an error now since last week

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Pegli (Oct 20, 2010)

SamStone said:


> There is an app for people outside the US called Nfl Game Pass Int'l

Click to collapse



I live in Italy, but that app tells me that couldn't locate my position (both if I'm on 3g or wi-fi)

The apk founded here, unfortunately, works only within US.

Any chance to get Game Pass (I'm a regular subscriber) working?

Thanx!!

Sent from my Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## beef5stew (Oct 20, 2010)

*Interesting..*

I have both APk's (NFL and NFLusa) and am travelling to Cancun for the next week.  I'd like to watch the Ravens on Sunday..but I guess I'll find out there.

Not 3G, but the resort has WiFi...this will be an interesting test.  US handset, Overseas network.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pegli said:


> I live in Italy, but that app tells me that couldn't locate my position (both if I'm on 3g or wi-fi)
> 
> Any chance to get Game Pass (I'm a regular subscriber) working?

Click to collapse



I have the same problem in the UK.  I've e-mailed them and never even got a response...

Try e-mailing them too, the correct address is [email protected]

Also, make sure you give it 1 star and leave a comment why.  We really need them to fix this!

I did get a PM from the guy that cracked the US one, I sent him the apk but haven't heard from him since


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 20, 2010)

Pegli said:


> I live in Italy, but that app tells me that couldn't locate my position (both if I'm on 3g or wi-fi)

Click to collapse



i'm assuming you had your GPS turned on, right?


----------



## AndyCr15 (Oct 20, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> i'm assuming you had your GPS turned on, right?

Click to collapse



I don't think it matters.  If you do it with GPS on, it flashes the message up so quick, I don't think it even checks it.  Besides, Google Maps knows where I am!


----------



## bigfire8 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry for asking but w/ all the pages someone may b able to answer faster than I can search...which page is the newest version available on?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 20, 2010)

AndyCr15 said:


> I don't think it matters.  If you do it with GPS on, it flashes the message up so quick, I don't think it even checks it.  Besides, Google Maps knows where I am!

Click to collapse



keep trying different things....its funky, but i bet at some point, somehow, you'll get it to work



bigfire8 said:


> Sorry for asking but w/ all the pages someone may b able to answer faster than I can search...which page is the newest version available on?

Click to collapse



post #628


----------



## Pegli (Oct 20, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> i'm assuming you had your GPS turned on, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've tryed everything. BTW, as Andy says, all other apps don't have any problem in getting my position...


Sent from my Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegli (Oct 20, 2010)

AndyCr15 said:


> Try e-mailing them too, the correct address is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Just done!

Sent from my Liquid using Tapatalk


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 20, 2010)

Pegli said:


> Yes, I've tryed everything. BTW, as Andy says, all other apps don't have any problem in getting my position...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Liquid using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i will take a look at the app and see if anything jumps out at me

edit: i looked, and nothing jumped out
but i wonder if those having problems with location, wifi, etc, have tried fixing permissions after installing the app
perhaps the rom youre on hasnt granted permissions for the app to use gps, or wifi, or 3g, etc, etc...worth a try
(hoping for the simplest answer to be the right one, i guess)


----------



## SamStone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have the same problem in Thailand,  the FAQ says that it only works through a mobile network, not wifi. Here we only have an edge connection and it isn't near fast enough to stream video. I just read it again and I was only half right. Here is exactly what it says,"I am connected to a WIFI network. Why am I unable to access the Game Center Mobile application?

Please double check that you are also connected to a cellular network. An active connection to a cellular network is always required so that the Game Center mobile application can determine the geographic location of your device. "

   When I try to access it I'm always connected to my mobile network but not the data connection, maybe that is the problem. It looks as if it uses your mobile network carrier to obtain the location

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## SamStone (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I just tried to access it through my mobile data connection and I still get the same message, maybe it just won't work .


----------



## pwnst*r (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm more of a hockey fan, but this works great on the Evo.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 23, 2010)

pwnst*r said:


> I'm more of a hockey fan, but this works great on the Evo.

Click to collapse



hopefully you already have the nhl gamecenter live app then

if not, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=800415


----------



## mattzaj (Oct 24, 2010)

What's the word on a working international version?


----------



## tmotech88 (Oct 24, 2010)

Can someone please pm me a copy of a apk of this app I'm having a hard time finding and getting mine to work I would greatly appreciate it 

sent from 1786 on stone


----------



## Stalte (Oct 24, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Can someone please pm me a copy of a apk of this app I'm having a hard time finding and getting mine to work I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> sent from 1786 on stone

Click to collapse



Same here please


----------



## Daed47 (Oct 24, 2010)

Downloaded from post#628 to my Evo running backed snack rom. works great, many thanks for your efforts!!


----------



## ultralow (Oct 24, 2010)

*Works great on mytouch slide 3g nonrooted*

It even works with edge and gprs.....not great on that.....but on 3g wow.......just wow


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the problem I'm having with this app, when i open it 80% of the time it presents a force close, the next open will work. Then when playing videos i get this annoying square image in the middle of live tv that never wants to go away.. it sometimes distorts the picture after awhile, does anyone else get this?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 25, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> This is the problem I'm having with this app, when i open it 80% of the time it presents a force close, the next open will work. Then when playing videos i get this annoying square image in the middle of live tv that never wants to go away.. it sometimes distorts the picture after awhile, does anyone else get this?

Click to collapse



mine looks like that if i tap the screen once, then if i tap the screen again, it goes back to full screen
so, you're saying that doesn't work for you?
what about with no headset, i see u have the headset attached


----------



## garrett.allen (Oct 25, 2010)

*Make Phone think its on wifi*

Is there anyway I can make my phone think its on wifi.  The app only works on 3g then you have to switch wifi off.  But in order to start the app you have to be on wifi.


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah it works regardless with a headset or not, I had it in the small view so I could access the notifications to take the screen shot. Just that white squared icon in the middle of all live tv is my problem

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 25, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> Nah it works regardless with a headset or not, I had it in the small view so I could access the notifications to take the screen shot. Just that white squared icon in the middle of all live tv is my problem
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



are you using the nflusa.apk posted on #628 of this thread?
i may be able to mod the apk to remove that thing

UPON FURTHER REVIEW:
that annoying little icon IS NOT in the nfl.apk
its coming from something else on your device, like another media player you have on there, most likely


----------



## scrizz (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah because I don't have that little annoying square


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, I don't know about any other media players on my phone maybe since I'm usingva build ported to my HD2

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## 201reyes (Oct 25, 2010)

*The square play icon*



ceo4eva said:


> This is the problem I'm having with this app, when i open it 80% of the time it presents a force close, the next open will work. Then when playing videos i get this annoying square image in the middle of live tv that never wants to go away.. it sometimes distorts the picture after awhile, does anyone else get this?

Click to collapse



I am using Froyostone 3.2 and I ALSO get that icon whenever I use the nfl app, nhl live app and orb live, BUT NOT when i play any video or movie off my sd card...


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 25, 2010)

201reyes said:


> I am using Froyostone 3.2 and I ALSO get that icon whenever I use the nfl app, nhl live app and orb live, BUT NOT when i play any video or movie off my sd card...

Click to collapse



ok, what media players are on your device?
if it was happening to me, i would pull those apks, and look inside them to find that annoying play button image, and i'd make it transparent
if you want, i'll do it for ya
i just need those media player apks


----------



## 201reyes (Oct 25, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> ok, what media players are on your device?
> if it was happening to me, i would pull those apks, and look inside them to find that annoying play button image, and i'd make it transparent
> if you want, i'll do it for ya
> i just need those media player apks

Click to collapse



I haven't installed any other than what came preinstalled on the rom, i looked in manage applications/all/ and only found STREAMING MEDIA PLAY FROM HTC, version 1.00.0126.226611


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 25, 2010)

201reyes said:


> I haven't installed any other than what came preinstalled on the rom, i looked in manage applications/all/ and only found STREAMING MEDIA PLAY FROM HTC, version 1.00.0126.226611

Click to collapse



can you copy and paste it to your sdcard, then copy to your computer, and post it here for me?


----------



## 201reyes (Oct 25, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> can you copy and paste it to your sdcard, then copy to your computer, and post it here for me?

Click to collapse



here it is....


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 25, 2010)

201reyes said:


> here it is....

Click to collapse



nope, this was not found in there, i found black and white ones, but not this one
keep trying
look for video player or maybe the camera apk has it in there
pm me


----------



## 201reyes (Oct 25, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> nope, this was not found in there, i found black and white ones, but not this one
> keep trying
> look for video player or maybe the camera apk has it in there
> pm me

Click to collapse



thanks i will do that, once i find it i will see about removing it via adb....again, thanks...


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## kaminski54 (Oct 26, 2010)

garrett.allen said:


> Is there anyway I can make my phone think its on wifi.  The app only works on 3g then you have to switch wifi off.  But in order to start the app you have to be on wifi.

Click to collapse



I second this... anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!

Samsung Captivate on AT&T


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 26, 2010)

kaminski54 said:


> I second this... anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!
> 
> Samsung Captivate on AT&T

Click to collapse



i dont think its the app, its your rom or your network


----------



## HOVESKO (Oct 26, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Thank you soo much this app works perfectly on my stock EVO.....


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 26, 2010)

What i have attached below are all the possible things i felt had to do with media on my phone.. Honestly it's a fresh clean install with nothing added except my casual apps.

Appreciate the help your providing.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 26, 2010)

unfortunately, its not in either of those

i wish i had that whole rom, i cant open the damn nbh to see whats in there, i tried nbh extractor but i dont think i have it installed properly on my pc

if you can extract the rom in normal android format, that im used to, like a zip file with the system folder and all it has in it, and upload it somewhere i can download it from i'll take a look


----------



## scrizz (Oct 26, 2010)

all the people complaining about the square have HD2s
so....


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 26, 2010)

scrizz said:


> all the people complaining about the square have HD2s
> so....

Click to collapse



i know, must be a system app throwin up that image over the video
wonder if its on the android side or the windows side of things


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 26, 2010)

scrizz said:


> all the people complaining about the square have HD2s
> so....

Click to collapse



Logical.. 
hope that's not the case.

Here's the system folder -->http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AAETXEC8


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 26, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> Logical..
> hope that's not the case.
> 
> Here's the system folder -->http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AAETXEC8

Click to collapse



well sorry to say i dont think its in there


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the help

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## cabello80 (Oct 26, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> well sorry to say i dont think its in there

Click to collapse





Not sure if this will help, but i was using this app with HD2 with:

▐ BUILD▐ 30.08.2010▐ ★shubCRAFT 1.5★CM6 Final★▐ ★Kernel: ElBartoME 2.6.32.9 #1★ ▐ 

with no annoying little square, moved over to:

[BUILD]★09.29.2010★HyperDroidSenseV1.1★EVO★Hastarin# 4.1★F ast & Optimized,Minimalist  

and i've had annoying little square since...maybe its a Kernel or Zimage issue???


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 26, 2010)

cabello80 said:


> Not sure if this will help, but i was using this app with HD2 with:
> 
> ▐ BUILD▐ 30.08.2010▐ ★shubCRAFT 1.5★CM6 Final★▐ ★Kernel: ElBartoME 2.6.32.9 #1★ ▐
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we just need to find out where that .png is; scan your phone for all .png images and lets see where this thing is
what i was thinking of doing is just making that image transparent, that way, it wont block your view
if you can go into root explorer and scan for all .png files, then choose all copy/paste into a new folder on your sdcard, then send to pc, zip and upload to me, i can find the culprit
once we find the actual image and what its name is, you can search your phone for that image and see what app or folder its in


----------



## danishh (Oct 27, 2010)

is there still no way to make this work internationally? I'd love to have this here in montreal.


----------



## Davidandroid (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice post and great job


----------



## yahooserious (Oct 27, 2010)

I opened the nfl app today and it is asking me to update the program. I assume that once it has been updated the hack will no longer work.? Please someone work on hacking the new updated nfl app. Also it will not allow me to access regular features of prog without updating.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## rrsaylor (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeh same here. It wont even let me update says caant be found ill just wait for someone to work their magic.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

yep, looking for an update here... asking to update, but there is nothing to update to....help!


----------



## Bigt2003 (Oct 27, 2010)

They didn't just change the number like last time, they made a whole new app. The NFL-unlocker won't work this time.   I'd pay for the app if I didn't have to switch to Verizon, the nfl is missing out on a big market.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

this is not going unnoticed
...just sayin...


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> this is not going unnoticed
> ...just sayin...

Click to collapse



Yeah, we been knew that...nothing new there...


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> Yeah, we been knew that...nothing new there...

Click to collapse



maybe this will lessen the blow for now


----------



## the5ifty (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a dummy vzw # if it will aid in the work towards getting this going again.  Pm me if needed

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> maybe this will lessen the blow for now

Click to collapse



What is this from?...


----------



## novanosis85 (Oct 27, 2010)

I needs my NFL app. I'm addicted.....

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 27, 2010)

Can't believe the NFL charged 4.99 for that app, it does lessen the blow but... ;(

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## novanosis85 (Oct 27, 2010)

That app is a joke. The video is blurred. It's not the full nfl experience. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Haarlemmersluis (Oct 27, 2010)

I installed the nflusa.apk attached in post 628 last night and it was working fine.  Today however when I try to use the app it is asking me to upgrade.  Is this something I can resolve on my end, or do we need a new apk?


----------



## Leoslick (Oct 27, 2010)

Bigt2003 said:


> They didn't just change the number like last time, they made a whole new app. The NFL-unlocker won't work this time.   I'd pay for the app if I didn't have to switch to Verizon, the nfl is missing out on a big market.

Click to collapse



I agree. The nfl is missing out big time. Hopefully they provide to the rest of the world after however long their contact is up with verizon. Wish I could update.



Sent from beyond galaxy s


----------



## shadyx513 (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah mine is telling me to update anyone have a way around this or the newer version up yet

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## DonRSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Haarlemmersluis said:


> I installed the nflusa.apk attached in post 628 last night and it was working fine.  Today however when I try to use the app it is asking me to upgrade.  Is this something I can resolve on my end, or do we need a new apk?

Click to collapse





shadyx513 said:


> Yeah mine is telling me to update anyone have a way around this or the newer version up yet
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



a required download makes this unusable.

anyone have a newer hack?


----------



## zergburger (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol do u guys not read even one latest post before asking questions? Its not like ppl here are gonna keep it a secret if one of the guys can hack the newer version that came out TODAY lol

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## d_mon1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well it was good while it lasted (short time). Thanks to *xeudoxus* and *tnpapadakos* for making this possible, hopefully you guys can figure a way to bring it back to life after the update, I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

novanosis85 said:


> That app is a joke. The video is blurred. It's not the full nfl experience.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



no ****
i only put it up so people could have the news features from it while we work on the real thing


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Oct 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> no **** genius
> i only put it up so people could have the news features from it while we work on the real thing
> 
> sorry for trying to help

Click to collapse



Thanks bro ill use it until the new updated nfl app is hacked keep up the great work guys


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 27, 2010)

*New NFL*

Here you go guys, let me know how it works 

nfl new

-Matt


----------



## zergburger (Oct 27, 2010)

Works perfectly thanks 


xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse





Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## faceface (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



Awesome xeudoxus!  Thanks!  Does your NFL unlocker work to change the phone number in it still?  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Haarlemmersluis (Oct 27, 2010)

zergburger said:


> Lol do u guys not read even one latest post before asking questions? Its not like ppl here are gonna keep it a secret if one of the guys can hack the newer version that came out TODAY lol
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



In my case, no, but that was more of a browser caching issue rather than lack of trying.  I realized it after my post succeeded, but oh well.

Just tested the new app and it's on like donkey kong.  Thanks to all who make this available.


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 27, 2010)

faceface said:


> Awesome xeudoxus!  Thanks!  Does your NFL unlocker work to change the phone number in it still?  Keep up the good work!

Click to collapse



it still uses a "dummy" number, and the unlocker tool should still work with the new version


----------



## maniakmusic (Oct 27, 2010)

hello guys but im still a noobie, im wondering how you install this folder to your sd card. my nfl mobile also asked me to upgrade. and thanks for the hack.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## zergburger (Oct 27, 2010)

Look 3 posts above u. Download. Touch the file with ur finger to initiate install.open app drawer open nfl mobile





maniakmusic said:


> hello guys but im still a noobie, im wondering how you install this folder to your sd card. my nfl mobile also asked me to upgrade. and thanks for the hack.

Click to collapse





Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
vzw=chumps
xeodoxus=the master


----------



## kenlperry (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



Thanks as always. U da man!!!


----------



## Haarlemmersluis (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> it still uses a "dummy" number, and the unlocker tool should still work with the new version

Click to collapse



Forgive my ignorance, what's the unlocker allow me to do?


----------



## OneEyedWilly (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow thanks!


----------



## maniakmusic (Oct 27, 2010)

thank you, it works perfect. thanks for the ones that brought this amazing app. now im going to be hooked. enjoy folks.


----------



## Bizdady (Oct 27, 2010)

Your the best!


----------



## DonRSD (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



i deleted my old nfl apk hack and installed this one, yet i cant watch anything as i cant as the video wont load then my nfl app freezes

any suggestions?

btw i have an EVO


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

feel much better now...thanks


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> i deleted my old nfl apk hack and installed this one, yet i cant watch anything as i cant as the video wont load then my nfl app freezes
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> btw i have an EVO

Click to collapse



I have one as well, deleted the old one and added this one, and it works just fine..


----------



## DonRSD (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> I have one as well, deleted the old one and added this one, and it works just fine..

Click to collapse



im stuck on the verizon loading screen when i go to watch 'live tv'
it then says "error, cannot connect to nfl mobile. please try again later"

any suggestions?


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> im stuck on the verizon loading screen when i go to watch 'live tv'
> it then says "error, cannot connect to nfl mobile. please try again later"
> 
> any suggestions?

Click to collapse



thats a good one, did you try uninstalling it, and rebooting the EVO and then re installing it to see if it works?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> thats a good one, did you try uninstalling it, and rebooting the EVO and then re installing it to see if it works?

Click to collapse



its working on wifi only for me, xeodoxus is working on 3g issues


----------



## Bizdady (Oct 27, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> i deleted my old nfl apk hack and installed this one, yet i cant watch anything as i cant as the video wont load then my nfl app freezes
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> btw i have an EVO

Click to collapse



hmmm mine works fine, try reinstalling again ?


----------



## DonRSD (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok I reinstalled and it didn't work. 
Then I moved it from my default of going to the sd card and moved the app to my phone memory and now it works!

I'm on 3g as I'm at work

Swyped from my Sprint EVO 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its working on wifi only for me, xeodoxus is working on 3g issues

Click to collapse



I'm running it on 3g just fine...its not that...


----------



## chevy454 (Oct 27, 2010)

This app was working fine until this morning, its saying that it needs to update. there should be a way to block the update process after the new version gets cracked


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> Ok I reinstalled and it didn't work.
> Then I moved it from my default of going to the sd card and moved the app to my phone memory and now it works!
> 
> I'm on 3g as I'm at work
> ...

Click to collapse



Good job!  enjoy it like I am!  lol...


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

chevy454 said:


> This app was working fine until this morning, its saying that it needs to update. there should be a way to block the update process after the new version gets cracked

Click to collapse



Posting to fast! read up a few post!  #915 to be exact!


----------



## DonRSD (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> Good job!  enjoy it like I am!  lol...

Click to collapse



thanks, i suspect it wasnt working because i was inside of the office where my 3g signal is hot mustard



chevy454 said:


> This app was working fine until this morning, its saying that it needs to update. there should be a way to block the update process after the new version gets cracked

Click to collapse



http://www.xeudoxus.com/android/nfl.apk

there you go.....dont thank me, go a few pages back and thank Xeudoxus


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn yall are amazing... 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> I'm running it on 3g just fine...its not that...

Click to collapse



tmo? or what...what network ya on


----------



## treo4life (Oct 27, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> tmo? or what...what network ya on

Click to collapse



I'm on Sprint.. i see you on T-MO...so that might be some other issue there...sorry bout that...


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 27, 2010)

treo4life said:


> I'm on Sprint.. i see you on T-MO...so that might be some other issue there...sorry bout that...

Click to collapse



np, it'll get fixed


----------



## norkoastal (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



  Beer sent.. You rock!!!


----------



## faceface (Oct 27, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> it still uses a "dummy" number, and the unlocker tool should still work with the new version

Click to collapse



It gave the "Error opening file AndroidDevice.smali" error when I tried your unlocker from post 612 with the new nfl.apk from today.  Is the new apk unlocked like your readme says it has to be?


----------



## faceface (Oct 27, 2010)

Haarlemmersluis said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what's the unlocker allow me to do?

Click to collapse



It allows you to put another Verizon number into the apk so that they can't just block the dummy number leaving us all in the dark.  If you can get hold of a Verizon number that subscribes to v-cast and an unlimited data subscription, you can put that in the apk, and when they block the dummy number, your app will still work!


----------



## tracnet (Oct 27, 2010)

faceface said:


> It gave the "Error opening file AndroidDevice.smali" error when I tried your unlocker from post 612 with the new nfl.apk from today.  Is the new apk unlocked like your readme says it has to be?

Click to collapse



Ditto....I used the unlocker several times with success on the last nfl.apk. Now I have the same error as faceface when using the unlocker on the latest nfl.apk


----------



## dboss007 (Oct 27, 2010)

X - This is awesome!  Great work as always man!


----------



## scrizz (Oct 27, 2010)

WORKS awesome here on TMO HSPA+


----------



## friedricebob (Oct 27, 2010)

Working fine on my Epic on WiFi, and on 3g

Team information comes in on 4g, but the live NFL Network feed does not (does work on wifi/3g). I'm guessing that's the Vcast portion, never tried it before yesterday on 4g, as I just got the previous one yesterday.


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 27, 2010)

First and foremost thanks again for the update!!! Video is working fine on wifi but on 3g I'm getting an error message that says, cannot connect to nfl network at this time, try again later. Anybody else having this problem? I have never had this happen with the prior apps. Thanks!

Vibrant on Tmo.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## craig2000000 (Oct 27, 2010)

It works perfect when on Wifi.

When using TMO 3g I get:
"Cannot connect to NFL Mobile.  Please try again later."

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## pdefazio (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ditto

10 characters


----------



## danishh (Oct 27, 2010)

new nfl apk + location spoofed to portland oregon: spinning nfl logo forever.

is this a known bug or is it because i'm using it in Canada? I'm on an HTC legend.


----------



## gilnino (Oct 27, 2010)

Installed the new apk but get an error cannot connect to nfl mobile please try again later.  Anybody else with this problem

Sent from my G2 root by visionary using my XDA app


----------



## gilnino (Oct 27, 2010)

Already uninstalled rebooted and installed again same deal

Sent from my G2 root by visionary using my XDA app


----------



## gilnino (Oct 28, 2010)

Who knows. It might be just offline right now like last time. I'll keep my eye on the post to see of any changes

Sent from my G2 root by visionary using my XDA app


----------



## -deuces- (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah works only on WiFi (hd2)


----------



## bigtom624 (Oct 28, 2010)

You guys are ****ing awesome. thanks for all you do.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tribalb (Oct 28, 2010)

Yea. Videos only work thru wifi this time around. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpdtopcop (Oct 28, 2010)

faceface said:


> It gave the "Error opening file AndroidDevice.smali" error when I tried your unlocker from post 612 with the new nfl.apk from today.  Is the new apk unlocked like your readme says it has to be?

Click to collapse



I get this error when using the unlocker also.


----------



## BigRick10 (Oct 28, 2010)

That is a tmo and att issue. Im on Sprint and I get video just fine. ;-)


----------



## tluu91420 (Oct 28, 2010)

Works well, need solid connection though. Either 4g or wifi

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## acm1108 (Oct 28, 2010)

Works fantastic with Epic 4g on Sprint as of 10/27

Thanks again.


----------



## xeudoxus (Oct 28, 2010)

ill make an updated unlocker soon


----------



## tmomt3g (Oct 28, 2010)

I just started the app tonight and I get a prompt to download a new version from Verizon. Has anyone downloaded this version and does it still work for non Verizon customers??


----------



## scrizz (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm on T-mo and it has been working fine on 3g/HSPA+


maybe u should uninstall
then
reboot/clear cache
then
install new one


----------



## tmomt3g (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha nevermind I see its been updated thx xeudoxus!


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 28, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> ill make an updated unlocker soon

Click to collapse



Yeah on every site that has the unlocker it is not working so we have to use the dummy number till then thanks for the work ill have my number here and waiting.


----------



## gonzoangel (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for the updates

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## laker666 (Oct 28, 2010)

Works now on wifi, but doesnt on 3g...any ideas?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using XDA App


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 28, 2010)

Works on sprint evo on 3g but need a un locker to put our private numbers in then we are all set


----------



## dysprosi (Oct 28, 2010)

Everything loads fine with the new app but my back and menu buttons don't do anything now. I can touch the nfl logo on the top left still and go through the menu that way but I can't back up.


----------



## nmorcos (Oct 28, 2010)

*Sprint Evo 4g*

Works in Wifi but not in 3g or even 2g.... any ideas?


----------



## murdocthc (Oct 28, 2010)

nmorcos said:


> Works in Wifi but not in 3g or even 2g.... any ideas?

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue...i think it will just take a day or two for an updated release and as long as you have a dummy number, it should work fine.


----------



## HasteTheChariot (Oct 28, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Beer sent.. You rock!!!

Click to collapse



I am sorry, I am new and I can not figure out how to install this after I download it. I can unzip it, but can not find the normal .apk to install. Please help

Edit:Nevermind, I renamed the file by deleting the .zip and leaving the .apk, then used atro and was able to install. Thanks


----------



## bamsemand (Oct 28, 2010)

It get this message "nfl mobile is only accessible within the united states and territories". 
Can anyone change that?

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## Les_Vegas (Oct 28, 2010)

Works fine on my Sprint evo, can Verizon block me from using it? That would suck big time!!


----------



## bamsemand (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm from Europe, but it would be nice with an app working here

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## cabello80 (Oct 28, 2010)

scrizz said:


> i'm on T-mo and it has been working fine on 3g/HSPA+
> 
> 
> maybe u should uninstall
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you clear cache?


----------



## vkreator (Oct 28, 2010)

There is an update that I can't finf. The app is only working on verizon now


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 28, 2010)

vkreator said:


> There is an update that I can't finf. The app is only working on verizon now

Click to collapse



Look a few pages back, the updated app was posted.

Also for those with the square icon in the middle of live tv I may have found a fix..

If you have skyfire browser remove it. I know its tough but its worth being able to see the QB snap the ball.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Oct 28, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



If it's ok with you xeudoxus, I'd like to update the original post with your latest hack so new people won't have to scroll a hundred pages for their NFL fix.


----------



## pinero (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks....x!..

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## pinero (Oct 28, 2010)

Working on evo miui 1.25 3g

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## boner_stabone (Oct 28, 2010)

gilnino said:


> Installed the new apk but get an error cannot connect to nfl mobile please try again later.  Anybody else with this problem
> 
> Sent from my G2 root by visionary using my XDA app

Click to collapse



i am also getting the same message when i try watching live tv.
am using the t-mobile g2 as well..

i uninstalled the app, rebooted, did a battery pull and then reinstalled the new app and still getting the same message.


----------



## scrizz (Oct 28, 2010)

boner_stabone said:


> i am also getting the same message when i try watching live tv.
> am using the t-mobile g2 as well..
> 
> i uninstalled the app, rebooted, did a battery pull and then reinstalled the new app and still getting the same message.

Click to collapse



aww man.



doesn't work for me over 3G now anymore

It works on wifi though



> ERROR
> 
> Cannot connect to NFL Mobile.
> Please try again later.​

Click to collapse


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 28, 2010)

shawn1224 said:


> If it's ok with you xeudoxus, I'd like to update the original post with your latest hack so new people won't have to scroll a hundred pages for their NFL fix.

Click to collapse



good idea \o/


----------



## Kealiisr (Oct 28, 2010)

X, I appreciate the quick response with the nfl update fix but "is it possible" to fix the wifi only issue for live tv? Was kinda hoping to go trick or treating with my kids and watch the game at the same time.  Thanks in advance!

SGS Vibrant, tmobile Bionix Fusion 1.1 jacs/ocuv (total NOOB)


----------



## mamv (Oct 28, 2010)

*Non-US users*



bamsemand said:


> It get this message "nfl mobile is only accessible within the united states and territories".
> Can anyone change that?
> 
> Sent from my X10i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hi xeudoxus,

I'm having the same problem since I'm not living in the US. But I really wanted to use this app. I saw that you previously have nfl2.apk that was supposed to work outside the US. But the latest apk you provided doesn't work outside US. Could you please fix this?


Thanks in advance


----------



## pablomentabo (Oct 28, 2010)

*NFL Mobile 2.5.0*

Is there a new application to place VZW numbers into the new NFL Mobile 2.5.0 app or do we just use the old one that worked on the previous version?


----------



## por2gal79 (Oct 28, 2010)

*does it work on 4g*

i have the new mytouch 4g and am trying to use this app on 4g but could only use it on wifi. is there anything i can do to use it on t-mobiles data network

Please help


----------



## jaagee (Oct 28, 2010)

*Thank You!*

Thanks for the updated link. Works perfectly on Sprint EVO 4G.


----------



## faceface (Oct 28, 2010)

pablomentabo said:


> Is there a new application to place VZW numbers into the new NFL Mobile 2.5.0 app or do we just use the old one that worked on the previous version?

Click to collapse



If you try to use the old unlocker on the new NFL apk you get an error.  xeudoxus is working on an updated unlocker for the new app.  I'm just using the apk he posted with the dummy number for the time being and its flawless on my Hero.


----------



## pablomentabo (Oct 28, 2010)

faceface said:


> If you try to use the old unlocker on the new NFL apk you get an error.  xeudoxus is working on an updated unlocker for the new app.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update faceface, hope it comes out soon


----------



## ceo4eva (Oct 28, 2010)

App works nicely but my back and menu buttons don't seem to work. Meaning when I read headlines I have to exit and open up again to read another

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## mmcrrc (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks!
Ran the file through Astro selected update and works flawless on Evo!!


----------



## martyj418 (Oct 29, 2010)

*works on wifi not 4g*

Well it works awesome on wifi but  no dice on the 3g/4g side of things. Im on tmobile seems its not working for us on that end but wifi is rocking.... 

if there is a fix I cant find it any info is good info thanks!


----------



## bigtom624 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm on T-Mobile also and it is not working on 3g for me either. Wifi kicks ass though. Thanks


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## bigtom624 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some asshole posted the NFL apk on Demonoid again. What the ****?


----------



## CapsLockKey (Oct 29, 2010)

Working fine for me over 3G on Sprint.  Thanks a ton for making this available again.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## cromo8 (Oct 29, 2010)

i dont know how to use the new link, when i click it, a page comes up with lots of code


----------



## xxjabberwockxx (Oct 29, 2010)

xeudoxus's version that I just downloaded works fine on Virgin Mobile Samsung Intercept even without WiFi.  I can stream the videos just fine.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 29, 2010)

cromo8 said:


> i dont know how to use the new link, when i click it, a page comes up with lots of code

Click to collapse



go to the first post in the thread:








and







should do the trick


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 29, 2010)

Well with this being posted everywhere on the net it seems this will not last long so we need the new un locker real bad to use our personal verizon numbers


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 29, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> Well with this being posted everywhere on the net it seems this will not last long so we need the new un locker real bad to use our personal verizon numbers

Click to collapse



not really, those who want number editing pm me


----------



## Krom3rs (Oct 29, 2010)

I usually use the file link on my phone to dload the updates. This one doesn't show up on my phone in the post because it is in quotes it seems,  so i dloaded via comp and opened via winrar and moved it to my phone. However, all I see is a file with a bunch of other files. Is there an installer in there somewhere? Thx!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## novanosis85 (Oct 29, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> no ****
> i only put it up so people could have the news features from it while we work on the real thing

Click to collapse



I did not say you were a joke but the app.. sorry for the misunderstand.


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 29, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> not really, those who want number editing pm me

Click to collapse



Ill wait for a unlocker then to give my verizon number out i am sure 1 will surface soon.that or a way to put the number in.


----------



## clamchowderz (Oct 29, 2010)

Krom3rs said:


> I usually use the file link on my phone to dload the updates. This one doesn't show up on my phone in the post because it is in quotes it seems,  so i dloaded via comp and opened via winrar and moved it to my phone. However, all I see is a file with a bunch of other files. Is there an installer in there somewhere? Thx!

Click to collapse



Have same problem too! HTC EVO


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Oct 29, 2010)

It doesn't work on 3G still for T-Mobile, any fix yet?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## butterbuns (Oct 29, 2010)

update was working fine yesterday but today when i try to watch whats on nfl network i get a error.. "Error playing video. Please try agian later."


----------



## mikel719 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Molehole (Oct 29, 2010)

Works great here, thanks a ton


----------



## ruthusk8r (Oct 29, 2010)

Downloaded the update,  and getting "error. Cannot connect to NFL mobile" anyone else getting this?


----------



## manlisten (Oct 29, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



You rock.


----------



## drelmarley (Oct 29, 2010)

manlisten said:


> You rock.

Click to collapse



Muchos gracias my friend


----------



## Deuces (Oct 29, 2010)

working on my G2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8898105#post8898105


----------



## Papa_I (Oct 29, 2010)

butterbuns said:


> update was working fine yesterday but today when i try to watch whats on nfl network i get a error.. "Error playing video. Please try agian later."

Click to collapse



Same issue here on T-Mobile over 3G.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr Ian B (Oct 30, 2010)

Got it installed on my evo today and it worked.  An hour later wamts to do download, goes to marked and force closes the app.

Thanks,

Ian B


----------



## papaskispartan (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got this to work on my Evo! I tried it a few weeks back and was getting an error. Now works just fine! Way better than the Sprint NFL App


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 30, 2010)

Any idea if a unlocker is coming along? i have 4 verizon numbers with vcast but can't use them cause the unlocker will not work anymore now.So everyone has to use this which will go down soon since we can't do our own numbers.I have searched the net can't find a new unlocker.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 30, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> Any idea if a unlocker is coming along? i have 4 verizon numbers with vcast but can't use them cause the unlocker will not work anymore now.So everyone has to use this which will go down soon since we can't do our own numbers.I have searched the net can't find a new unlocker.

Click to collapse



i do em manually, check your private messages


----------



## MMAHavok69 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Not in APK form*

I Downloaded it with WINRAR but its not in APK form. I have an unrooted samsung captivate and I can't get this to work with SWM.


----------



## matt_b (Oct 30, 2010)

i installed this on my htc aria and it does not work.  i think its a problem with screen orientation.  the previous versions loaded and worked perfectly.  this time, after the initial shield that says 'loading', when it moves to a larger shield and the blue and red rotating things in a circle, it displays only the bottom half of the shield, and it displays it at the top half of the screen.

it works perfectly on my friends evo though.


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 30, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> i do em manually, check your private messages

Click to collapse



Yes you told me this the other day and message me this the other day that you can do it in 2 minutes but thanks anyway ill wait or search the net for 1.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 31, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> Yes you told me this the other day and message me this the other day that you can do it in 2 minutes but thanks anyway ill wait or search the net for 1.

Click to collapse



actually where i live that was today, (2 hours before your last post) and you didnt respond for awhile, so i went and did something else,, sorry, my bad

but i did it for you anyway if you CHECK YOUR PM's.....you're welcome in advance

p.s., i meant i could do it in 2 minutes once i got started on it, not 2 minutes from when you want it


----------



## GDULISSE10 (Oct 31, 2010)

works great on htc evo


----------



## heathmcabee (Oct 31, 2010)

If anyone else needs help editing it to their personal numbers they got, then let me know.  I can help you out if tnpapadakos is busy.


----------



## jeffreynew23 (Oct 31, 2010)

heathmcabee said:


> If anyone else needs help editing it to their personal numbers they got, then let me know.  I can help you out if tnpapadakos is busy.

Click to collapse



So let me get that straight. I have the version that only works on wifi with my tmobile nexus. Is there something that will work with 3g if I edit the number.I have a Verizon number that I can use. Send me a pm if that's what I need to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pdefazio (Oct 31, 2010)

jeffreynew23 said:


> So let me get that straight. I have the version that only works on wifi with my tmobile nexus. Is there something that will work with 3g if I edit the number.I have a Verizon number that I can use. Send me a pm if that's what I need to do. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



^^^ditto this question.


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Oct 31, 2010)

jeffreynew23 said:


> So let me get that straight. I have the version that only works on wifi with my tmobile nexus. Is there something that will work with 3g if I edit the number.I have a Verizon number that I can use. Send me a pm if that's what I need to do. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Ditto can someone help me out please, PM Me!


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## mynlal (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi All,

The app was working fine until couple of days ago, now when I open the app it states the new version is out and to DOWNLOAD it. IS there any workaround in place


----------



## mdoggie (Oct 31, 2010)

mattbollenbach said:


> i installed this on my htc aria and it does not work.  i think its a problem with screen orientation.  the previous versions loaded and worked perfectly.  this time, after the initial shield that says 'loading', when it moves to a larger shield and the blue and red rotating things in a circle, it displays only the bottom half of the shield, and it displays it at the top half of the screen.
> 
> it works perfectly on my friends evo though.

Click to collapse



This is also happening on my Samsung Intercept. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## stratephaded (Oct 31, 2010)

So is there a solution for T-Mobile 3G? Ahhhh 15 mins til kickoff and stuck at work... terrible day. 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## lpayaso03 (Oct 31, 2010)

damit me and u both bro i feel ur pain


----------



## scoobasteves (Oct 31, 2010)

App wants to update and there is no way around it.  Of course when I try to update it it can't be found...

Someone release up to date version?

I NEED football at work today!!



rdcrds said:


> here is the post for those that can't find it.But as said i only know it works on sprint why it does not work on some others i have no idea.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I should have looked back farther... a lot of pages here to look through... I'm sure this thread will double today with everyone wanting to get their sunday nfl and having to update


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 31, 2010)

back a few pages is the new hack but seems to only work on sprint and a few others but tmobile and such have had a problem but there is a new nfl apk back a few pages.


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 31, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



here is the post for those that can't find it.But as said i only know it works on sprint why it does not work on some others i have no idea.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## tmar23 (Oct 31, 2010)

Same issue for me.  App is asking to download, and have no other options.


----------



## tmar23 (Oct 31, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> here is the post for those that can't find it.But as said i only know it works on sprint why it does not work on some others i have no idea.

Click to collapse



Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Confirmed working on X....


----------



## alias_j (Oct 31, 2010)

confirmed working on the G2


----------



## Complex757 (Oct 31, 2010)

For those of you having problems download the NFL apk on the previous page.  It's version 2.5.


----------



## Dynomike1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Works for Fascinate, however the quality of the video is not as good for whatever reason.  The last version of this app had pretty much HD quality video, this current video is more SD and pix-elated.  Dunno, weird.

If someone could PM me (or post) about manually updating the phone number, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## madgunz360 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm having a issue with the updated app on T-Mobile's 3G Network.  When i click on Red Zone if says it cannot connect to the NFL Network.  Is there a problem with the updated app? Do i need to have a custom number installed and if so can someone let me know how thanks.


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 31, 2010)

need to read back a page i posted the new apk i am not going to keep posting the link each page lol if that one will not work then we do not know why on some it does not work but custom number is not needed.


----------



## madgunz360 (Oct 31, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> need to read back a page i posted the new apk i am not going to keep posting the link each page lol if that one will not work then we do not know why on some it does not work but custom number is not needed.

Click to collapse



I did install the new one version 2.5.1 Which is the one you had posted up but not working on the G2 i have two other friends with the same problem.


----------



## cujo622 (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm having same issue on mytouch 4g


----------



## gmanunited (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks...Working like it should.


----------



## matutemhn (Oct 31, 2010)

I just downloaded it from the link on previous page guys and it works great on my hd2 android....  ... there's a link to it like 3 pages back.... good luck...! 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Tweezydak1d (Oct 31, 2010)

Why is the quality over wifi so horrible? Thanks for the app tho.


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 31, 2010)

I have no idea i just posted the link to the apk back 3 pages it works all i know.Why the low quality i have no idea but as said it works and the guy who did it at least got one working so enjoy while you can.


----------



## falgun (Oct 31, 2010)

i got it installed and the app works except for VIDEOS. it says  " CANNOT CONNECT TO NFL MOBILE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER" not sure what else i can do. i did uninstall that last one and downloaded the one on like 3 pages back. any ideas???


----------



## matutemhn (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe after install you wanna go clear data on app settings and reboot phone, it works for some other apps trouble for me...

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 31, 2010)

falgun said:


> i got it installed and the app works except for VIDEOS. it says  " CANNOT CONNECT TO NFL MOBILE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER" not sure what else i can do. i did uninstall that last one and downloaded the one on like 3 pages back. any ideas???

Click to collapse



i think that happens sometimes regardless of whether or not we have the apk built right, happens to me at times, and at other times does not


----------



## madiom (Oct 31, 2010)

It was working for me, but stopped. Now it just looks like it's stuck trying to load. I restarted my phone and still the same problem. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## scoobasteves (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone able to get this working on 3g?  Worked fine last week now it only works on wifi which I don't have access to at work


----------



## 313dash (Oct 31, 2010)

Is anybody getting a network error when us live tv?
Sent from my HTC Dream SparksMod using XDA App


----------



## ins0dus (Oct 31, 2010)

*For People Having trouble Installing*

In order for it to install you need to have Apps2SD in your phone.. 
If you do not have that.. back-up your SD card and run Rommanager and scrol down to Utilities then Partition SD card..

Once you Partition it go back to the Link for the NEW nfl.apk and it should then run and install


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Verrrtigo (Oct 31, 2010)

*No longer works on Samsung Moment*



rdcrds said:


> here is the post for those that can't find it.But as said i only know it works on sprint why it does not work on some others i have no idea.

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting this, Matt but alas...I give up for today.  It's not working on my Samsung Moment.  I have the old version and I went to where I sent it to my SD card and went to the file, pressed 'upgrade' and it upgrades with no problems.  When I went to launch it, it shows half the logo and it just sits there.  It does nothing else.  I have the animate feature where my icons will move to landscape or portrait and when I move it to either it will do a force close.  I really want this app.  I'm not having a good football day anyway because all of my teams have either lost or is losing but it would still be nice to get this app to work.


----------



## rdcrds (Oct 31, 2010)

Well on my EVO i just deleted the old on no update just delete the old one and download and install the new one.Some people who have problems need to go and delete the cashe and delvic then reinstall the app but no just update it is not good.I just deleted and installed the new one.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Oct 31, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> Well on my EVO i just deleted the old on no update just delete the old one and download and install the new one.Some people who have problems need to go and delete the cashe and delvic then reinstall the app but no just update it is not good.I just deleted and installed the new one.

Click to collapse



exactly....


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 1, 2010)

matutemhn said:


> I just downloaded it from the link on previous page guys and it works great on my hd2 android....  ... there's a link to it like 3 pages back.... good luck...!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



On your hd2 does your back and menu button work with this app?

Sent from my hd2 using XDA App


----------



## faxvouy (Nov 1, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



works great, thanks man!!


----------



## coffeboy23 (Nov 1, 2010)

rdcrds said:


> Well on my EVO i just deleted the old on no update just delete the old one and download and install the new one.Some people who have problems need to go and delete the cashe and delvic then reinstall the app but no just update it is not good.I just deleted and installed the new one.

Click to collapse



Where do I go to find the cashe and delvic and delete them to try and resolve the 3g issuses???


----------



## rdcrds (Nov 1, 2010)

well if you got ROM manager on your phone then boot into recovery and wipe them but all depends on how your setup if rooted and custom rom etc.I always flash into recovery and wipe there.


----------



## ButteredToast (Nov 1, 2010)

Verrrtigo said:


> When I went to launch it, it shows half the logo and it just sits there.  It does nothing else.  I have the animate feature where my icons will move to landscape or portrait and when I move it to either it will do a force close.

Click to collapse



Same exact thing happens to me. I had the app working perfectly fine on my myTouch 3G Slide on the stock ROM until I switched to Cyanogen Mod 6.1.0 RC1 and now I get the problem with the app never loading and half the NFL shield it cut off at the top of the screen and rotating the phone makes it force close.


----------



## scrizz (Nov 1, 2010)

wish it worked on TMOUS 3g
it works fine on Wifi


----------



## ronin4740 (Nov 1, 2010)

+1  Works great on WiF but not through T-Mobile's 3G network.  A fix, if possible, would be wonderful!


----------



## LegacyKill3r (Nov 1, 2010)

*great apps*

it's working great on my Evo...using it right now at work.....lol

thanks for the work u guys do..........


----------



## happybob (Nov 1, 2010)

i agree has any one got this  working here in u.k


----------



## krat0s123 (Nov 1, 2010)

ronin4740 said:


> +1  Works great on WiF but not through T-Mobile's 3G network.  A fix, if possible, would be wonderful!

Click to collapse



+1.. please.. can anyone work on the app to make it work on T-Mobile's 3G network?? thanks in advance...


----------



## sterz85 (Nov 1, 2010)

The app works on 3g depending on which android build u're using.  It didn't work for me on any of the desire based builds but it works on mdeejays evoRevolution 2.3 just fine over 3g

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Crotchety (Nov 1, 2010)

*NFL Permissions*

Anyone know why the app needs to "read, receive and send SMS/MMS" messages? Haven't used any of the NFL apps previously so I'm wondering why it needs that permission.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 1, 2010)

Crotchety said:


> Anyone know why the app needs to "read, receive and send SMS/MMS" messages? Haven't used any of the NFL apps previously so I'm wondering why it needs that permission.

Click to collapse



probably because it has an option to sign up for text messages sent to your phone if you choose them...updates on your favorite team and nfl news and stuff, but you can choose not to have them at sign up, or disable them afterwards in settings

at least that's my guess


----------



## Crotchety (Nov 1, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> probably because it has an option to sign up for text messages sent to your phone if you choose them...updates on your favorite team and nfl news and stuff, but you can choose not to have them at sign up, or disable them afterwards in settings
> 
> at least that's my guess

Click to collapse



Thanks. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## androidmonkey (Nov 2, 2010)

Where is the latest apk file for the NFL App?


----------



## DATRUTH141 (Nov 2, 2010)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8898105#post8898105

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twohype (Nov 2, 2010)

OH ya....this forum rock, works great on EVO and yes 3G working good


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## trivex (Nov 2, 2010)

i can launch the app but then it quickly tells me "only available in the USA and territories".  i'm in canada and location spoofer isn't working.  any ideas?


----------



## androidmonkey (Nov 2, 2010)

trivex said:


> i can launch the app but then it quickly tells me "only available in the USA and territories".  i'm in canada and location spoofer isn't working.  any ideas?

Click to collapse



idea:  you live in Canada and the app only works in the US.


----------



## mamv (Nov 2, 2010)

androidmonkey said:


> idea:  you live in Canada and the app only works in the US.

Click to collapse



We all know that. But previously xeudoxus posted a version that worked for people outside the US. But for the new version, he still didn't release a working version without the Country check.

I've tried to use orbot, but until now with no success (can't put it to work). But others have succeed.


----------



## vscag (Nov 2, 2010)

I am having trouble getting Live video to work.  The old app worked flawless.  This new one works great videos work back button works even works on 3G and WIFI.  I uninstalled and reinstalled a number of times.  I did get it to work on Sunday watching redzone for a little while but now I cannot get on nfl network again.  I am using a CDMA Hero with CM6 any help would be appreciated!


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 2, 2010)

I can get the app to open but on Sunday I could not get redzone or the NFL network to play. The videos and radio would work though. Is there a fix for this?

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## yahooserious (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for working this up for us xes! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## mdoggie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Removed Res support?*

With those of us on phones which USED to have this display properly, but now are facing the stretched screen and force close, is there any speculation on if there was certain resolution support removed? As in, is it possible, since this is officially supported on only one network, that specific network removed certain resolutions because it doesn't sell phones with those resolutions as support?

What else could be causing the "stretched screen then freeze" problem some of us are having? I'm on 2.1, is this now a requirement to have 2.2?


----------



## loogielv (Nov 3, 2010)

mdoggie said:


> With those of us on phones which USED to have this display properly, but now are facing the stretched screen and force close, is there any speculation on if there was certain resolution support removed? As in, is it possible, since this is officially supported on only one network, that specific network removed certain resolutions because it doesn't sell phones with those resolutions as support?
> 
> What else could be causing the "stretched screen then freeze" problem some of us are having? I'm on 2.1, is this now a requirement to have 2.2?

Click to collapse



i can't imagine they'd remove the higher resolutions, because within a few months, they'll have phones with even higher resoutions and they'd just have to re-enable it again.


----------



## ButteredToast (Nov 3, 2010)

mdoggie said:


> What else could be causing the "stretched screen then freeze" problem some of us are having? I'm on 2.1, is this now a requirement to have 2.2?

Click to collapse



I'm having the problem and I'm running a myTouch 3G Slide with CyanogenMod 6.1.0 RC1 which is based on Android 2.2.1. The NFL app worked perfectly fine when I was running the stock ROM (Android 2.1). Only started with the stretching problem after installing CM.


----------



## philbo_85 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Outside US*

Any chance of a version for those of us unlucky enough to live outside if the US?

Pretty please.


----------



## bamsemand (Nov 4, 2010)

philbo_85 said:


> Any chance of a version for those of us unlucky enough to live outside if the US?
> 
> Pretty please.

Click to collapse



I'm having the same wish.

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## mdoggie (Nov 4, 2010)

I was actually referring to the odd "middle resolutions" that phones such as the Samsung Intercept have. Those phones have less-than-normal phone resolutions, for whatever reason.


----------



## Krom3rs (Nov 4, 2010)

So I hate to ask but has anyone put up the "easy button" version (dload/install app straight from phone) for us not so technically advanced? Lol...Thx.

I am currently using the version that does not work on 3g.

Tmo Vibrant.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 4, 2010)

Krom3rs said:


> So I hate to ask but has anyone put up the "easy button" version (dload/install app straight from phone) for us not so technically advanced? Lol...Thx.
> 
> I am currently using the version that does not work on 3g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so just browse to this thread on your phone' browser and download it and install it....


----------



## sircaper (Nov 4, 2010)

Krom3rs said:


> So I hate to ask but has anyone put up the "easy button" version (dload/install app straight from phone) for us not so technically advanced? Lol...Thx.
> 
> I am currently using the version that does not work on 3g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




tnpapadakos said:


> so just browse to this thread on your phone' browser and download it and install it....

Click to collapse



You would need sideloading enabled.

If you don't have sideloading enabled, download android sideload wonder machine to your desktop computer. Then download the nfl apk. Hook up your phone in usb debug mode to the pc and open sideload wonder machine. Next, you select the apk and click go and it installs. Magic.


----------



## Krom3rs (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you tnp and sir... I have to admit all I've read is to do it from your desktop, it didn't occur to me that I could use the phone browser... And sir thanks for the heads up about sideload, I did not know about it.

I installed the newest version on page one and same thing, I still can't get video on 3g. I get the error message of can't connect at this time. Maybe it's a tmo issue.

Thanks again.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## vscag (Nov 4, 2010)

I have installed and uninstalled the app.  I cannot figure out why live video from nfl network will not work.  All the other videos work just not live.  I have a CDMA Hero Sprint rooted running CM6.  The old app worked fine.  I have the NHL app and live video works great.  I downloaded the same app to families EVO and Verizon Droid and it works fine.  Any Help would be greatly appreciated by Sunday.  Thanks


----------



## MMAHavok69 (Nov 5, 2010)

The new app doesn't come as an APK when I download it to my desktop and I downloaded it with winrar. So I can't use SWM, any ideas?

Unrooted Captivate


----------



## loogielv (Nov 5, 2010)

vscag said:


> I have installed and uninstalled the app.  I cannot figure out why live video from nfl network will not work.  All the other videos work just not live.  I have a CDMA Hero Sprint rooted running CM6.  The old app worked fine.  I have the NHL app and live video works great.  I downloaded the same app to families EVO and Verizon Droid and it works fine.  Any Help would be greatly appreciated by Sunday.  Thanks

Click to collapse



it's only been said like 400 times in this thread.  this version does not work with 3g.  As in the opposite of "works with 3g"


----------



## loogielv (Nov 5, 2010)

MMAHavok69 said:


> The new app doesn't come as an APK when I download it to my desktop and I downloaded it with winrar. So I can't use SWM, any ideas?
> 
> Unrooted Captivate

Click to collapse



?  I'm confused


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## vscag (Nov 5, 2010)

Wifi is not working either so if anyone has a fix please let me know 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## abramme824 (Nov 5, 2010)

Link on the first page doesnt work. Is there a new link to the .apk? all of the links i have searched for are dead


----------



## sircaper (Nov 5, 2010)

MMAHavok69 said:


> The new app doesn't come as an APK when I download it to my desktop and I downloaded it with winrar. So I can't use SWM, any ideas?
> 
> Unrooted Captivate

Click to collapse



 It may download as a zip file. Rename it to read .apk and it will work fine.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 5, 2010)

vscag said:


> Wifi is not working either so if anyone has a fix please let me know
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



wifi works fine for me


----------



## vscag (Nov 5, 2010)

What are you using?   I am using cm6 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## MMAHavok69 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks sircaper!! for unrooted noobs using SWM, make sure you have the hide extension option turned off in windows explorer. This will allow you to properly rename the zip to apk.


----------



## DoHBoi1o1 (Nov 5, 2010)

ruthusk8r said:


> Downloaded the update,  and getting "error. Cannot connect to NFL mobile" anyone else getting this?

Click to collapse



ditto , same thing is happening to me...


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 6, 2010)

It seems everytime I go to NFL network or redzone the app force closes. It will play videos and do stories though. I have tried deleting it and reinstalling with no luck. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Bodey31 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey can someone pm me the app and how to get it to work on my G2

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 6, 2010)

My problem is that the menu button or back button dont work while on the app. Most of the time the videos don't work but sometimes they do... can't complain about that

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## airian9 (Nov 6, 2010)

greengiant1969 said:


> It seems everytime I go to NFL network or redzone the app force closes. It will play videos and do stories though. I have tried deleting it and reinstalling with no luck. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I'm having this same exact problem on my Epic. Any ideas?


----------



## gZzam (Nov 6, 2010)

I tried it, it said "This app can only be used in the U.S. region" or sth like that.


----------



## FalconiNixon (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone else having issues? Was running v2.5 which I'm pretty sure only works over wifi. Uninstalled and downloaded newest version and says I need to upgrade or exit application. Damn you Verizon! 

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 6, 2010)

if you're not running an apk with a private verizon phone number in it, i think you're going to run into this problem over and over again

i think that either they can see the increased data usage on the dummy number accounts, and they shut those numbers off, 

or, 

they shut off the dummy number accounts on a regular, periodic basis

not sure, but thats my theory

i've been using a private number and have not had a problem since we started this, only when the apk got updated...popped in the same private number, and havent had a problem since

sure, the video doesnt always work, or sometimes it says, "cant connect to nfl mobile, please try again later", but it doesnt shut me off completely like that


----------



## lnew (Nov 6, 2010)

NFL redzone and NFL videos play just fine on my Baked Snack rooted EVO through wifi.  However, since the "upgrade" I can no longer get NFL live  and redzone to play on my Samsung TV through HDMI, only the NFL videos will play on the TV.  Anyone else having this problem?  

Great hack by the way.


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> if you're not running an apk with a private verizon phone number in it, i think you're going to run into this problem over and over again
> 
> i think that either they can see the increased data usage on the dummy number accounts, and they shut those numbers off,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can we incorporate our private numbers

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 6, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> How can we incorporate our private numbers
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



check your pm


----------



## vscag (Nov 6, 2010)

I am having the same problems everything works but no LIVE.  Will inserting a new dummy # I have make a difference?  I don't think so because the rest of the app works fine just no live tv.  Any help would be appreciated you can pm me.  Tomorrow is GAMEDAY : )


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 6, 2010)

vscag said:


> I am having the same problems everything works but no LIVE.  Will inserting a new dummy # I have make a difference?  I don't think so because the rest of the app works fine just no live tv.  Any help would be appreciated you can pm me.  Tomorrow is GAMEDAY : )

Click to collapse



video streaming doesnt work for me unless im on wifi

 im on tmobile


----------



## vscag (Nov 6, 2010)

Hero CDMA Sprint rooted CM6 not working on either.  Loaded same app to Sprint EVo and Verizon Droid both worked no problem.  Loaded from phone loaded from PC.  Tried Everything.  Cleared Dalvik Cache....


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## FalconiNixon (Nov 6, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> if you're not running an apk with a private verizon phone number in it, i think you're going to run into this problem over and over again

Click to collapse



Does anyone know how to change the number on a Mac? I've found the write up on how to on a PC. Anyone have an idea? 



Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Dynomike1 (Nov 6, 2010)

airian9 said:


> I'm having this same exact problem on my Epic. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Yup, getting a lot of FCs on my Fascinate, as well.  No HQ streaming over wifi either, when it does work.  Was such a good app earlier too...


----------



## airian9 (Nov 6, 2010)

ceo4eva said:


> How can we incorporate our private numbers
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I have a private verizon number I can use as well. How can you incorporate it?


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello I was messing around with this app this morning and realized I had moved this app to my sdcard. Well I moved it back to phone storage and now I got the NFL network to play. I'm not sure how or why but with my Hero on Sprint it now plays. I will test out redzone later today.

Sent from my CDMA Hero using XDA App


----------



## vscag (Nov 7, 2010)

greengiant1969 said:


> Hello I was messing around with this app this morning and realized I had moved this app to my sdcard. Well I moved it back to phone storage and now I got the NFL network to play. I'm not sure how or why but with my Hero on Sprint it now plays. I will test out redzone later today.
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



Is it still working for you?  Tried that, still can't get mine to work! 45 minutes till gametime!!


----------



## subminimal (Nov 7, 2010)

lnew said:


> NFL redzone and NFL videos play just fine on my Baked Snack rooted EVO through wifi.  However, since the "upgrade" I can no longer get NFL live  and redzone to play on my Samsung TV through HDMI, only the NFL videos will play on the TV.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Great hack by the way.

Click to collapse



Just reinstalled on my EVO  running myn rom and everything is ruining great..including video.  Have not tried moving to the sd card yet

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 7, 2010)

lnew said:


> NFL redzone and NFL videos play just fine on my Baked Snack rooted EVO through wifi.  However, since the "upgrade" I can no longer get NFL live  and redzone to play on my Samsung TV through HDMI, only the NFL videos will play on the TV.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Great hack by the way.

Click to collapse



I just noticed this as well... damn them with there upgrade.. If anyone can find a work around for this, please post.  Like he said the videos on the app work though HDMI out just fine. But when you go to Live it only plays on the phone and not though HDMI.

I'm not rooted by the way so it has nothing to do with rooting for HDMI out on this app.

If anyone can get it to work for HDMI out for LIVE let us know ok?


----------



## ripsurfer08 (Nov 7, 2010)

greengiant1969 said:


> Hello I was messing around with this app this morning and realized I had moved this app to my sdcard. Well I moved it back to phone storage and now I got the NFL network to play. I'm not sure how or why but with my Hero on Sprint it now plays. I will test out redzone later today.
> 
> Sent from my CDMA Hero using XDA App

Click to collapse



This worked for me...


----------



## mbergh22 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just downloaded the nfl redzone app and everything works great accept when i want to listen to a game i don't hear anything. I am using the G2 from tmobile. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Fricksta (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't used this app in 2 weeks was over in London what's the newest version , I just started mine and it said new version please download I didn't have a dummy # and still got this so I'm thinkin the one from page 63 isn't newest anymore Ny feedback would be nice


----------



## scoobasteves (Nov 7, 2010)

I think I might be able to stream live video over 3g with a private number.  Everyone using the same number is probably why it only streams on wifi.

Would anyone have a private number I can try and also tell me how to change my number or where I can find a new number to plug into this app.

Thanks much


----------



## vscag (Nov 7, 2010)

Fricksta said:


> I haven't used this app in 2 weeks was over in London what's the newest version , I just started mine and it said new version please download I didn't have a dummy # and still got this so I'm thinkin the one from page 63 isn't newest anymore Ny feedback would be nice

Click to collapse



go to Page 92


----------



## vgsantiago (Nov 8, 2010)

Just checking in to say everything works great on my stock Evo, whether it's over wifi or 3g.  Evertything works great.  Although after this latest update it's pixelated as heck.  Watching NFL Access, etc... it's not as bad.


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 8, 2010)

vgsantiago said:


> Just checking in to say everything works great on my stock Evo, whether it's over wifi or 3g.  Evertything works great.  Although after this latest update it's pixelated as heck.  Watching NFL Access, etc... it's not as bad.

Click to collapse



Ya it works fine but again HDMI out doesn't work for Live. Meaning the NFL network and NFL Redzone no longer work on HDMI out.

Anyone again find a fix for this?   If not I'm going to have to move our NFL set up to my room and find a channel that streams the redzone.  I have direct tv and no way I'm paying for sunday ticket.  They gave it to me for free then took it away and started to charge me saying I wasn't supposed to get it for free even though they said I was supposed to.  So ya need redzone fix next sunday on tv or comp lol..  Any help will be great! Thanks! ^^


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 8, 2010)

Does this allow you to watch the live gameday videos without having to subscribe for a VCast subscription? Basically, does this stream the videos for free?


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 8, 2010)

jsimpson said:


> Does this allow you to watch the live gameday videos without having to subscribe for a VCast subscription? Basically, does this stream the videos for free?

Click to collapse



Yes it works for free just be under WiFi not sure about data since I dont have a plan

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Raadius (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you soo much!


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get back to you all yesterday but I noticed this. When I played the app on any sense rom it would play normally. I even got redzone and nbc to play last night. I went to a cyanogen Rom and when I went to play NFL network it would force close. I don't know if this is coincidental or not

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 8, 2010)

I watched it all day on Cyangonen6.1-RC3 for Moto Droid. The app itself just force closes upon starting it sometimes. I've notice it doing it across all ROMs I use.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## elways7777 (Nov 8, 2010)

*nfl working*

Just to let you know i have a my touch 4g and 3g and have it working appdeck 2.0 beta has a good one that works


----------



## mike.elam (Nov 8, 2010)

Installed the updated app today and tested on my Sprint EVO 2.2. Working great. Thanks alot.


----------



## bamsemand (Nov 8, 2010)

Still no news about a version for foreign countries?

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## tpdtopcop (Nov 8, 2010)

airian9 said:


> I have a private verizon number I can use as well. How can you incorporate it?

Click to collapse



+1 on this as I would also like to know how to use it?

Thanks


----------



## cappyfusa (Nov 9, 2010)

XD doh double post


----------



## cappyfusa (Nov 9, 2010)

tpdtopcop said:


> +1 on this as I would also like to know how to use it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



+2   I have a Verizon private number i can use also. I'd like to try it on my HD2


----------



## sixtninecat (Nov 9, 2010)

cappyfusa said:


> +2   I have a Verizon private number i can use also. I'd like to try it on my HD2

Click to collapse



+3 on this did a new number puter inner app ecer get put out by X??


----------



## BasaBus (Nov 9, 2010)

This might be a repetitive question but has anyone find a way to get this to work on 3g network instead of just Wi-Fi?


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 9, 2010)

it works for me on a 3g network. OG Droid1. it's really bad quality, but it works.


----------



## mdoggie (Nov 9, 2010)

....still haven't seen any workarounds/solutions for those of us with the force close/stretched screen issue. My personal guess is there is some sort of issue for those of us with phones that have certain resolutions less supported. Would love to know how to get this working again.


----------



## fredmanntra (Nov 10, 2010)

*Samsung Moment...Not Working*



Verrrtigo said:


> Thanks for posting this, Matt but alas...I give up for today.  It's not working on my Samsung Moment.  I have the old version and I went to where I sent it to my SD card and went to the file, pressed 'upgrade' and it upgrades with no problems.  When I went to launch it, it shows half the logo and it just sits there.  It does nothing else.  I have the animate feature where my icons will move to landscape or portrait and when I move it to either it will do a force close.  I really want this app.  I'm not having a good football day anyway because all of my teams have either lost or is losing but it would still be nice to get this app to work.

Click to collapse



I uninstalled my previous version, then installed the 2.5 upgrade and am seeing the same problem as above...Half a logo and frozen.  I have a Samsung Moment on Sprint.  The previous upgrades all worked fine. Oh, well...

Thanks to the devs who have been fixing these upgrades...you guys/gals rock!


----------



## drunkenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

*Working on Samsung moment!!!*

For those who own a Samsung Moment, I'm not sure if you know it or not but Sprint is no longer swapping Moments when you go in for a replacement (due to hardware failure - GPS, data lockup, etc). They give you a choice of the Intercept or Hero. I decided to do an exchange and flashed my phone back to stock (DJ07). 

Before I went in for a swap, I installed the NFL mobile through Applanet (it says Ver. 2.5 but I'm not sure if it's the same file in this thread) and IT WORKS. It's the full working version with live streaming through 3g. I used to get the spinning half logo with various custom roms and I'm amazed that it works with the sprint stock rom. 

I'm still trading in my Moment for a Hero and hope I can get it working on the Hero but I thought my fellow Moment owners might find this info useful.


----------



## hexskrew (Nov 10, 2010)

drunkenpig said:


> For those who own a Samsung Moment, I'm not sure if you know it or not but Sprint is no longer swapping Moments when you go in for a replacement (due to hardware failure - GPS, data lockup, etc). They give you a choice of the Intercept or Hero. I decided to do an exchange and flashed my phone back to stock (DJ07).
> 
> Before I went in for a swap, I installed the NFL mobile through Applanet (it says Ver. 2.5 but I'm not sure if it's the same file in this thread) and IT WORKS. It's the full working version with live streaming through 3g. I used to get the spinning half logo with various custom roms and I'm amazed that it works with the sprint stock rom.
> 
> I'm still trading in my Moment for a Hero and hope I can get it working on the Hero but I thought my fellow Moment owners might find this info useful.

Click to collapse



Dont get the hero!!! Get the intercept.. Not as much dev going on for it but it's a far shot faster/more efficient than the Hero. In the long run you will be happier with the performance of that phone.


----------



## faceface (Nov 10, 2010)

hexskrew said:


> Dont get the hero!!! Get the intercept.. Not as much dev going on for it but it's a far shot faster/more efficient than the Hero. In the long run you will be happier with the performance of that phone.

Click to collapse



Have you ever used a rooted Hero?  The factory Hero lags and is sometimes unresponsive.  My rooted Hero running CM6 works much better.  The lack of dev going on for the intercept really hurts it in my opinion.  Anything I don't like about my Hero I can usually find a solution for.  Having used both frequently (I have a Hero, my girlfriend has an Intercept), its frustrating to not have as strong of a community behind the intercept.  Just like the Hero (or any other phone) it has some annoying flaws, but for the most part, on the Intercept, you just have to accept them.  On the Hero, no.

Edit: Sorry, I just read your sig and saw you're on a rooted Hero, but I still respectfully disagree.


----------



## wraniada (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone repost the latest file, I am using the 2.5 but no luck today and getting an error.  Thanks!


----------



## xguntherc (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the latest 10/28 version. Only works over wifi for my tmo Nexusone, I've gave it to 4 friends. A G2, mt4g, and 2 evos and they all have it working normal over cell service. But mine is only wifi. Any ideas why guys? I'd love for this to work as it did before.

anyone have the original post where I can get the dummy number stuff


----------



## androidmonkey (Nov 10, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> I have the latest 10/28 version. Only works over wifi for my tmo Nexusone, I've gave it to 4 friends. A G2, mt4g, and 2 evos and they all have it working normal over cell service. But mine is only wifi. Any ideas why guys? I'd love for this to work as it did before.
> 
> anyone have the original post where I can get the dummy number stuff

Click to collapse



Are they on Tmo?  I have a Samsung Vibrant on Tmo, only can watch videos over WiFi.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 10, 2010)

androidmonkey said:


> Are they on Tmo?  I have a Samsung Vibrant on Tmo, only can watch videos over WiFi.

Click to collapse



i'm on tmo, and this curent version of the app only does video on wifi as well


----------



## xguntherc (Nov 10, 2010)

Both are Tmobile. G2 and a MyTouch4G and they both got the apk I have and it works over 3G.. walking around at work they have it and it works. Not sure if video's play, I'll check that tomorrow but the app loads and can check stats n scores on 3G. that is mostly what I want.. 

Why those 2 Tmobile phones it works, but not mine. I don't know.. But I'm still trying to get a version to work over 3G on my Nexus One. I think my brother pays for Vcast, if so then I'm going to do that. ;D


----------



## tmomt3g (Nov 10, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> Both are Tmobile. G2 and a MyTouch4G and they both got the apk I have and it works over 3G.. walking around at work they have it and it works. Not sure if video's play, I'll check that tomorrow but the app loads and can check stats n scores on 3G. that is mostly what I want..
> 
> Why those 2 Tmobile phones it works, but not mine. I don't know.. But I'm still trying to get a version to work over 3G on my Nexus One. I think my brother pays for Vcast, if so then I'm going to do that. ;D

Click to collapse



Maybe different ROM's have to do with it?? I was using CM6 on my Mytouch 1.2, but I switched to Super F just yesterday and installed the lasted NFL app and it just hangs at the loading screen. At least with CM6 it would work on wifi, but not 3G.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## xguntherc (Nov 10, 2010)

Well. It worked before on CM6.1 nightly for Nexus One. but not now. it's the app and verizon's fix. not the rom. I don't think. 

trying a private number I'm editing in now! 

Edit* Does anyone know if a Sprint number will work? or does it have to be Verizon? my friend has sprint, pays for everything. and my APK works for him over 3G so i was hoping it would for me if I used that number.. (NOPE didn't work) I need a verizon number that has vCast, if anyone has one we can use PM me, I'll compile the apk with your number edited into it.. for just us 2 only


----------



## vgsantiago (Nov 11, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> Ya it works fine but again HDMI out doesn't work for Live. Meaning the NFL network and NFL Redzone no longer work on HDMI out.

Click to collapse



Dammit, and I just ordered an HDMI just for that reason, it only set me back $5 but still...

Anyways can't complain too much, better off than most.


----------



## xguntherc (Nov 11, 2010)

I can confirm if you edit the apk yourself and add a Verizon number. you need to have one with Vcast. I just did it but the number does not have vcast. The app starts on Wifi but is trying to get me to sign up for vcast if I try to play video's. But even with a Verizon number added my Tmobile N1 still wouldn't load the app on 3G.. Looks like I'll install the last good Wifi version floating around til I get a verizon number with vcast subscription included. lol

Screw Verizon, this app should just be $5.99 in the market for EVERYONE! common NFL

edit again* I just got a PM, I'll still try to get my own Verizon number, but the PMer said it was a full everything and vcast subscriber. I edited it's number into the app. still wont work over 3G on my Nexus One. so this is still a Wifi only situation for me. sadness. Hoping someone hacks it fully again.


----------



## james33440 (Nov 11, 2010)

Do you need a high resolution phone for this? The 2.5 just sits at the spinning nfl screen on my moment. Half the logo is cut off seeing as how its on the top of the screen.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpdtopcop (Nov 11, 2010)

xguntherc said:


> Well. It worked before on CM6.1 nightly for Nexus One. but not now. it's the app and verizon's fix. not the rom. I don't think.
> 
> trying a private number I'm editing in now!
> 
> Edit* Does anyone know if a Sprint number will work? or does it have to be Verizon? my friend has sprint, pays for everything. and my APK works for him over 3G so i was hoping it would for me if I used that number.. (NOPE didn't work) I need a verizon number that has vCast, if anyone has one we can use PM me, I'll compile the apk with your number edited into it.. for just us 2 only

Click to collapse



Could someone pm me on the how to on this to edit to a verizon number? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vgsantiago (Nov 11, 2010)

tpdtopcop said:


> Could someone pm me on the how to on this to edit to a verizon number? Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



+1, me also


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 11, 2010)

tpdtopcop said:


> Could someone pm me on the how to on this to edit to a verizon number? Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



it depends..._is that you in your avatar picture??_


----------



## vscag (Nov 11, 2010)

+2 me to please 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## xguntherc (Nov 11, 2010)

What I don't understand is why 3 of my friends.. ALL using Tmobile 3G can access and use NFL Mobile fully over 3G.. using the apk that I have.. witch is the latest one that exedus posted back on 10/28 after the new update. 

I don't understand why they on Tmobile, can access EVERYTHING over 3G. and I cant. lol. 2 are MyTouch4G's and the other is a G2.. I also have a EVO friend on sprint that has full access with my APK.. Really wish I had full access


----------



## dr.shankar (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sort of working?*

I'm on an HTC HD2 on AT&T 3G and trying the new apk. I get the never-ending spinning NFL logo when using 3G. On Wi-fi I can watch videos but not live TV.

Any suggestions to fix either problem?


----------



## ndwgs (Nov 12, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> its working on wifi only for me, xeodoxus is working on 3g issues

Click to collapse



tnpapadakos,

Any word on xeodoxus on the work around of the 3g problem?

Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 12, 2010)

ndwgs said:


> tnpapadakos,
> 
> Any word on xeodoxus on the work around of the 3g problem?
> 
> Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!

Click to collapse



good question, havent heard anything from him in awhile


----------



## brokenarray (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone have a fix.. I'm on Tmobile and I cant get live streaming to work at all. I either get a force close or can't connect to nfl mobile... I worked the first weekend and now it never works.. (based on 10/28 apk) Any ideas????

Thanks


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 12, 2010)

brokenarray said:


> Anyone have a fix.. I'm on Tmobile and I cant get live streaming to work at all. I either get a force close or can't connect to nfl mobile... I worked the first weekend and now it never works.. (based on 10/28 apk) Any ideas????
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Anyone find the fix for the HDMI out yet?  I really love this app but without the HDMI out its not the same..

Ive tired everything again I didnt have a problem with HDMI out with live until they did the update.

I guess maybe they blocked the HDMI out somehow?


----------



## MarkC33 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Help*

Dose anyone know how to install this onto your phone and how to work it? Just tell me how to do it step by step if it's not too much trouble;thanks.


----------



## madunix (Nov 13, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> Anyone find the fix for the HDMI out yet?  I really love this app but without the HDMI out its not the same..
> 
> Ive tired everything again I didnt have a problem with HDMI out with live until they did the update.
> 
> I guess maybe they blocked the HDMI out somehow?

Click to collapse



full hdmi? or this app just happened to be compatible with it? (when it did work for you of course)


----------



## jaagee (Nov 13, 2010)

*NFL Mobile Still Working Here!*

Just a status update...on my stock Evo 4G, the NFL Mobile app still is working in ALL aspects like WiFi and 3G. The HDMI out works great as well. *BIG PROPS to tnpapadakos for helping me.* I certainly hope that a "fix" will become available soon to others without. Good Luck All.


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 14, 2010)

jaagee said:


> Just a status update...on my stock Evo 4G, the NFL Mobile app still is working in ALL aspects like WiFi and 3G. The HDMI out works great as well. *BIG PROPS to tnpapadakos for helping me.* I certainly hope that a "fix" will become available soon to others without. Good Luck All.

Click to collapse



Umm make sure that you try it out with LIVE like the redzone on sunday.Or the NFL Network on there now.. I doupt it works just for you.  I have a stock evo and it works with wifi and 3G. The videos on the app work just fine HDMI out wise.. But live video is the problem again.


----------



## Cubfan99 (Nov 14, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> But live video is the problem again.

Click to collapse



I've been watching the NFL network at tailgates, and the HDMI is now broken on NFL network live.  Guess I'll have no video unless someone figures this out.


----------



## tribalb (Nov 14, 2010)

Sigh. Another week without video. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## sapko (Nov 14, 2010)

has anybody done this for the nba app


----------



## trey48fan (Nov 14, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> Who's ready for some hockey?

Click to collapse



This is legen.....
wait for it....
dary!

Thanks for this!


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cubfan99 said:


> I've been watching the NFL network at tailgates, and the HDMI is now broken on NFL network live.  Guess I'll have no video unless someone figures this out.

Click to collapse



Ya, this really bums me out that they took away live via hdmi out, the way this app is always fixed I thought it again would be fixed totally in no time but its been a week... no one said there working on it... so  I guess theres no fix....

I wish the evo had that app like the droid x has for hdmi out then we wouldn't have this problem lol


----------



## vscag (Nov 14, 2010)

The App says free preview this weekend of redzone and the Sunday night game.  If it DOES work than maybe that means it is a problem with the vcast portion.  I still cannot get anything live everything else works.  Anyone else getting this to work on CM6 with a cdma Hero??


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 14, 2010)

My live works

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## stephan7b7 (Nov 14, 2010)

*NFL Mobile New Apk*

Can anyone PM me the new nfl apk because mine was working and now it is asking to update whenever i run it. I have an HTC Evo. Thank you in advance.


----------



## onlinespending (Nov 14, 2010)

was working this morning with NFL Network broadcast, but about 30 minutes before the games the app is acting weird.  It's having issues with all content (live streaming, scores, etc.)


----------



## DonRSD (Nov 14, 2010)

My live video doesn't work. 

I have  uninstalled then reinstalled and it doesn't work (live video)

Any thoughts?

Swyped from my Sprint EVO 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## ausch30 (Nov 14, 2010)

stephan7b7 said:


> Can anyone PM me the new nfl apk because mine was working and now it is asking to update whenever i run it. I have an HTC Evo. Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same. Just installed it and it keeps asking me to update to the new version


----------



## DonRSD (Nov 14, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> My live video doesn't work.
> 
> I have  uninstalled then reinstalled and it doesn't work (live video)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never mind, I had the app installed to my sd card.

I moved it to the phone  memory and everything works 



Swyped from my Sprint EVO 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## MRFERRARI23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Where exactly is the newest .apk posted?? Is that it on the 1st page or is that still the old one?? If someone has the newest working one can you please post it for us all please??


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 14, 2010)

MRFERRARI23 said:


> Where exactly is the newest .apk posted?? Is that it on the 1st page or is that still the old one?? If someone has the newest working one can you please post it for us all please??

Click to collapse



the OP....it's the one in the OP, it was updated when the new one came out


----------



## jaagee (Nov 14, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> Umm make sure that you try it out with LIVE like the redzone on sunday.Or the NFL Network on there now.. I doupt it works just for you.  I have a stock evo and it works with wifi and 3G. The videos on the app work just fine HDMI out wise.. But live video is the problem again.

Click to collapse



umm...sorry yours don't work. MINE DOES! As I said...I can watch and AM WATCHING RedZone RIGHT NOW! Don't know what you are doing wrong but mine is working GREAT. Full live video service. Maybe because I have my own private verizon number that has the full subscription vcast package? IDK.. Anyways like I said, Good Luck.


----------



## gilnino (Nov 14, 2010)

jaagee said:


> umm...sorry yours don't work. MINE DOES! As I said...I can watch and AM WATCHING RedZone RIGHT NOW! Don't know what you are doing wrong but mine is working GREAT. Full live video service. Maybe because I have my own private verizon number that has the full subscription vcast package? IDK.. Anyways like I said, Good Luck.

Click to collapse



Ohhh that's do wrong bro...but well played.  It's funny now but us hackers will have the last laugh....just not with the nfl.apk  lol

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## ausch30 (Nov 14, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> the OP....it's the one in the OP, it was updated when the new one came out

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, I didn't realize he updated the OP


----------



## intheb0x (Nov 15, 2010)

jaagee said:


> umm...sorry yours don't work. MINE DOES! As I said...I can watch and AM WATCHING RedZone RIGHT NOW! Don't know what you are doing wrong but mine is working GREAT. Full live video service. Maybe because I have my own private verizon number that has the full subscription vcast package? IDK.. Anyways like I said, Good Luck.

Click to collapse



anyone can get a verizon number.

it doesnt have to have the full sub either.

i downloaded a version through a rom i use on my evo and it works great.

i got the program to edit the number and can go to any verizon store and pick a number from any number of the phones they have up for display or use a number from a company phone through my employer.


----------



## jaagee (Nov 15, 2010)

intheb0x said:


> anyone can get a verizon number.
> 
> it doesnt have to have the full sub either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly. That's all I was trying to convey in my original post when another member posted that I was not being truthful in my reporting that MY stock EVO was FULLY operational with the NFL apk...live feed and all. I really don't know why it works on my phone and not on others but the simple matter is it does. I hope that someone can find a work around for other carriers and other EVO's that don't get it.


----------



## safeplayer22 (Nov 15, 2010)

Works great over wifi but not working on 3g. using n1 with t-mobile.


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 16, 2010)

jaagee said:


> Exactly. That's all I was trying to convey in my original post when another member posted that I was not being truthful in my reporting that MY stock EVO was FULLY operational with the NFL apk...live feed and all. I really don't know why it works on my phone and not on others but the simple matter is it does. I hope that someone can find a work around for other carriers and other EVO's that don't get it.

Click to collapse



Ahh I see, so we just need a new updated NFL app with a new number?  Glad its something that simple.  Hope to see the fix soon then


----------



## Pittspgh (Nov 16, 2010)

dsMA said:


> has anyone tried this using a sprint cdma hero?
> 
> I have a sprint cdma hero and am running cm6.  I would use the sprint app but it wont work in cm6, the app can't tell i am a sprint customer.

Click to collapse



Running on CDMA Hero, on Fresh UI

EDIT: NFL v2.5.1
Only quick tested via WiFi for now


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## vscag (Nov 16, 2010)

Pittspgh said:


> Running on CDMA Hero, on Fresh UI
> 
> EDIT: NFL v2.5.1
> Only quick tested via WiFi for now

Click to collapse



Fresh works for me as well on CDMA Hero.  Fully functional wifi and 3g.  Guess its Fresh till the season is over!!!


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have hero on Sprint and running froyo sense rom and the NFL mobile app does work. I can't get it to work on any cm roms though just the sense ones. Also one note make sure you keep app on phone and not on SD card.

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Stroid01 (Nov 16, 2010)

working great on rooted evo stock rom thanks OP!


----------



## gilpdawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Worked great for me on stock aria. Not working on cm 6 but I'm not switching back for that.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## mattstakilla (Nov 17, 2010)

Working great on samsung fascinate. Nfl network at least. Will try live game this sunday.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Pittspgh (Nov 17, 2010)

greengiant1969 said:


> I have hero on Sprint and running froyo sense rom and the NFL mobile app does work. I can't get it to work on any cm roms though just the sense ones. Also one note make sure you keep app on phone and not on SD card.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mine installed to the card
/system/sd

I copied it to a download folder and clicked it and installed it. 
Worked over 3G this afternoon. Waiting to test it out Live Thur night game. 

Paul


----------



## vgsantiago (Nov 18, 2010)

jaagee said:


> Exactly. That's all I was trying to convey in my original post when another member posted that I was not being truthful in my reporting that MY stock EVO was FULLY operational with the NFL apk...live feed and all. I really don't know why it works on my phone and not on others but the simple matter is it does. I hope that someone can find a work around for other carriers and other EVO's that don't get it.

Click to collapse



I have to think if running a stock Sprint phone, as I do with the EVO it will all work (3g & wifi) because they're CDMA.


----------



## slider2828 (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone watch the replay games like SF vs. STL? The app crashes on that... Froyo i9000 Captivate


----------



## vscag (Nov 18, 2010)

slider2828 said:


> Can anyone watch the replay games like SF vs. STL? The app crashes on that... Froyo i9000 Captivate

Click to collapse



yes I was watching it earlier


----------



## tyrob56 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Live Feed on HDMI not working*



jaagee said:


> Exactly. That's all I was trying to convey in my original post when another member posted that I was not being truthful in my reporting that MY stock EVO was FULLY operational with the NFL apk...live feed and all. I really don't know why it works on my phone and not on others but the simple matter is it does. I hope that someone can find a work around for other carriers and other EVO's that don't get it.

Click to collapse



Dude if you read what he was initially trying to convey it was that the live feed was working for him just not working over HDMI.  Who knows you may have yours working over HDMI but you never stated as such.  no reason to be rude to people when they are just trying to get help from a forum, especially since there are other people that are wondering the same thing about the HDMI output.  You just basically said that it was a non-issue.  Before you respond to someone please read what it is you are responding to.  
To restate, If you have the newest NFL.apk the live feed does work.  However you are not able to push that video signal out over HDMI to a television.  

If any of the developers that are monitoring this site are aware of this problem do you guys know if there is a way to fix that or are we just stuck watching redzone on a 4.3" screen.

Thanks


----------



## jessicaib96 (Nov 19, 2010)

ausch30 said:


> Thanks for that, I didn't realize he updated the OP

Click to collapse



New to this.....trying to find the new Nfl app & I see it's in the OP, but what is that and where do I go for that? help plz


----------



## jessicaib96 (Nov 19, 2010)

tnpapadakos said:


> the OP....it's the one in the OP, it was updated when the new one came out

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what OP means? Trying to get the new NFL app....sorry, new to this... thanks!


----------



## madeSICC (Nov 19, 2010)

This will he cool.  Maybe I can catch a couple of the Chargers games since they rarely show them

Froyo!!!......... its what's for dinner


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 19, 2010)

jessicaib96 said:


> Can you tell me what OP means? Trying to get the new NFL app....sorry, new to this... thanks!

Click to collapse



The first post in the thread=original post, or "OP"
welcome to XDA


----------



## vlad11 (Nov 19, 2010)

I get an error that its not available in my country, any way to bypass this?


----------



## mdoggie (Nov 20, 2010)

Any recommendations/suggestions for us who, since the new version, get the stretched screen/force close problem?? 

I would love to get this app working again; it was my favorite app on my phone.


----------



## hunteradh (Nov 20, 2010)

*How do I add a verizon number ver 2.5.1*

I am running a stock g2 on Gangsta-Mobile and the latest ver 2.5.1 works great over wifi. HSPA+, not so much. Gives me the "Cannot connect to NFL Mobile. Please try again later." I pretty much went through every page on this thread. The NFL-Unlocker does not work on this version. How can I add a verizon number to this apk before installing.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## dclipp (Nov 21, 2010)

*Edit Verizon Phone Number?*

Can anyone provide instruction on how to edit the APK to add a Verizon phone number?


----------



## gman76 (Nov 22, 2010)

It works for me but only on wifi. Anyone know how to make it work on 3g.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## RRRaptor (Nov 22, 2010)

*NFL mobile*

I tried the nfl.apk and it did not work as well, Asked for update and then was denied.....too bad so sad  is there some component missing or some data needed on the SDcard.....


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## klaudio_t (Nov 22, 2010)

Opens but says: service only avalaible on us, how can disable this?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott183 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a newbie around here. New to smartphones actually. I started with an EVO, and am baffled by the power of this thing. I just wanted to reply with a THANK YOU to the guys in here that made this APP work. To those of you begging for fixes when it goes down, remember these guys don't get paid and have lives outside of YOU. Be patient! Thanks again!


----------



## mdoggie (Nov 22, 2010)

*Working on Samsung Intercept again..*

I'm not sure how this makes sense, really, but I flashed back a stock system image, and the program loaded/ran properly. Yay! 

I then re-flashed a rooted kernel, and it still works fine. Not sure what exactly happened along the way, I don't really mess with anything, but for those of you who are getting the stretchy screen thingy, try finding a stock version of your system, flashing it, and loading the program pre-rooted kernel.


----------



## dag16 (Nov 22, 2010)

klaudio_t said:


> Opens but says: service only avalaible on us, how can disable this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Move to the us?


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## klaudio_t (Nov 23, 2010)

dag16 said:


> Move to the us?
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Jaja it's not an option

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## ParrotSquawk (Nov 23, 2010)

Working
SE XPERIA 10i on ATT using WiFi


----------



## shanman9 (Nov 24, 2010)

Works on my HD2 using wifi.


----------



## zinger010203 (Nov 24, 2010)

Works on Wifi on my Captivate.


----------



## powered195 (Nov 25, 2010)

*works??*

works on my rooted Evo, only thing is when i go to start a video feed it force closes.  Anybody else haveing this issue?


----------



## powered195 (Nov 25, 2010)

*working!!*

Was having a problem with streaming and force close.  i originally had this ap stored on my sd card and that is when the problem was happening.  i moved it back to the phone memory and all the problems went away.  Hope that helps somebody.


----------



## TainT (Nov 25, 2010)

Working Great on my Galaxy Tab....Sweet!!


----------



## tmotech88 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is the hdmi support for this on the evo? Can seem to get it to stream on my tv

out of Apple semen came the HTC Evo


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't seem to watch anything other than live video anyone have that problem?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Nov 27, 2010)

tmotech88 said:


> Is the hdmi support for this on the evo? Can seem to get it to stream on my tv
> 
> out of Apple semen came the HTC Evo

Click to collapse



Same... no one seems to care or has a fix for it..  Its fine I guess... at least the app still works.. just bummed I can't watch the redzone anymore on my hdtv with my evo hdmi out wise.


----------



## tmotech88 (Nov 27, 2010)

chaosdemon06 said:


> Same... no one seems to care or has a fix for it..  Its fine I guess... at least the app still works.. just bummed I can't watch the redzone anymore on my hdtv with my evo hdmi out wise.

Click to collapse



Damn sure would be a beauty 

out of Apple semen came the HTC Evo


----------



## burnshroom (Nov 27, 2010)

Working great over Wifi on my Archos70

Sent from my A70S using XDA App


----------



## Captain Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

powered195 said:


> Was having a problem with streaming and force close.  i originally had this ap stored on my sd card and that is when the problem was happening.  i moved it back to the phone memory and all the problems went away.  Hope that helps somebody.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that fixed it for me.


----------



## bjtkilla (Nov 28, 2010)

what is the "op"?


----------



## MortgMan (Nov 28, 2010)

WORKS GREAT ON MY CAPPY RUNNIN AXURA ROM!! 
ONLY WORKS OVER WIFI.

Mike De.


----------



## Noebody (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't seem to use the app linked in the 3rd post am I missing something. I read like 60 pages of posts and can't find another link? My gtalk/email is [email protected]. I really want this app any and all help is greatly appreciated 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Noebody (Nov 29, 2010)

bjtkilla said:


> what is the "op"?

Click to collapse



Op=opening post



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Bierce22 (Nov 29, 2010)

Could someone please post the updated app when I tried to install it it said u need to update the app

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## Noebody (Nov 29, 2010)

Bierce22 said:


> Could someone please post the updated app when I tried to install it it said u need to update the app
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I had the exact same problem

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 29, 2010)

Noebody said:


> I had the exact same problem
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



its in the OP


----------



## grouse130 (Nov 29, 2010)

Working on my Evo. Thanks!!!


----------



## kpjimmy (Nov 29, 2010)

Still only works via wifi only for video. 3g/3g+ is a no go on my N1. Everything else works.


----------



## redbullF1 (Nov 29, 2010)

ya i had the older version and now need the new one.  i went to the opening post and clicked the link but no apk file.  which one do i click and how do i get the up to date version.

htc evo


----------



## Gelroos (Nov 29, 2010)

Go to the first post and click on "nfl new"


----------



## redbullF1 (Nov 29, 2010)

i did it does not have an apk file in it


----------



## stevedawg85 (Nov 29, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> Still only works via wifi only for video. 3g/3g+ is a no go on my N1. Everything else works.

Click to collapse



I'm on Tmo and it worked when I first installed it, but recently only works on wifi...  My buddy has Spring and he is able to stream over 4G.  Is this a known issue for Tmo or wut?


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 29, 2010)

redbullF1 said:


> i did it does not have an apk file in it

Click to collapse



WOW, here ya go, i got it from the OP


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Nov 29, 2010)

stevedawg85 said:


> I'm on Tmo and it worked when I first installed it, but recently only works on wifi...  My buddy has Spring and he is able to stream over 4G.  Is this a known issue for Tmo or wut?

Click to collapse



Yes unfortunately it is! Fortunately T-Mobile will soon be getting 4G!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## tnpapadakos (Nov 30, 2010)

if anyone knows Lua programming language, we may be able to fix the 3g issue
when they updated the app, they practically rewrote the entire thing in Lua


----------



## stevedawg85 (Nov 30, 2010)

Neubian_Steel said:


> Yes unfortunately it is! Fortunately T-Mobile will soon be getting 4G!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



So is this upcoming 4G different than my G2's HPSA?


----------



## ThomasJS (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry for being a complete dummy. I emailed the program to my EVO, I was only given the option to save to sd card. I tried downloading to my phone but the file is zipped. Error message said file was unsupported. I'm sure there is an easy fix for this, just hope someone will share it w/ me.  Thanks


----------



## Talos77 (Dec 1, 2010)

any way to get this to work outside of the US? im located in australia and when I run it i get an error saying not available outside US.


----------



## vnguyen972 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Awesome!*

Just got it (link on first page) on my brand new MyTouch 4G and it rocks!

Thanks!


----------



## dag16 (Dec 1, 2010)

Talos77 said:


> any way to get this to work outside of the US? im located in australia and when I run it i get an error saying not available outside US.

Click to collapse



Not yet, this has been asked numerous times in the thread.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## scrizz (Dec 2, 2010)

stevedawg85 said:


> So is this upcoming 4G different than my G2's HPSA?

Click to collapse



no... ....


----------



## gilpdawg (Dec 2, 2010)

Just broke on me. Now being getting the "only for Verizon customers" message. Was working yesterday. I read something about an unlocker or something like that to change the number but this thread is so massive I can't seem to find what I need.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## misconcepti0n (Dec 2, 2010)

stevedawg85 said:


> So is this upcoming 4G different than my G2's HPSA?

Click to collapse



No, tmobile thought hspa+ sounded too technical so they just decided to call it 4G...despite it not really being 4G.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Niggiebro (Dec 2, 2010)

*Busted again!*

At 1:30 am today 12/2/10, I tried using NFL Mobile v.2.5.0 and received error message, "only for Verizon clients", I really hope you guys can get your hands on an updated version!
Big bummer if you can't or even decide it's to much trouble...


----------



## Nashianei (Dec 2, 2010)

Niggiebro said:


> At 1:30 am today 12/2/10, I tried using NFL Mobile v.2.5.0 and received error message, "only for Verizon clients", I really hope you guys can get your hands on an updated version!
> Big bummer if you can't or even decide it's to much trouble...

Click to collapse



 I get the same message. HTC Evo 4G - Sprint


----------



## SONIC589 (Dec 2, 2010)

Same message here too!!  I hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## hustle24 (Dec 2, 2010)

Niggiebro said:


> At 1:30 am today 12/2/10, I tried using NFL Mobile v.2.5.0 and received error message, "only for Verizon clients", I really hope you guys can get your hands on an updated version!
> Big bummer if you can't or even decide it's to much trouble...

Click to collapse



Same here



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## evocisco (Dec 2, 2010)

I got the same message....I was really looking forward to tonight's game on my EVO   Please update/fix soon.


----------



## midnightmaraude (Dec 2, 2010)

Same here. Down.


----------



## hustle24 (Dec 2, 2010)

What are the chances of getting this fixed ?


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 2, 2010)

Same, also if possible since we are getting a new apk number for this when its cracked, please try to get the hdmi out on live to work again.

From what another member posted it seemed the problem was just the number we all had for this app.  


Thank you for all your hard work on this app and I hope its fixed soon!


----------



## orangekid (Dec 2, 2010)

misconcepti0n said:


> No, tmobile thought hspa+ sounded too technical so they just decided to call it 4G...despite it not really being 4G.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse




What does "not being 4G" even mean?

How do you even define 4G?  HSPA+ speeds far surpass WiMax and that's considered "real 4G"

there's no such thing as "4G" as far as an actual definition, it's just a new plateau higher than 3G.


----------



## hueby (Dec 2, 2010)

Same here

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## Sk17z0 (Dec 2, 2010)

I havent tried this yet since downloading it. I just tried it and it wants to update so I turned it off because I already know what that means.


----------



## kyrumo71 (Dec 2, 2010)

No game on the G Tab tonight, sucks balls


----------



## JasonOT (Dec 2, 2010)

Same as everyone else. Stopped working today on both my OG Droid and Archos 101, for "Active Verizon" customers only.


----------



## locknes101 (Dec 2, 2010)

kyrumo71 said:


> No game on the G Tab tonight, sucks balls

Click to collapse




All good.  Our developers on here are amazing!  2 thumbs up n a big fatt toe on how good n fast u guys are.  I have faith.  Either way..  *Keep on rockin in da free world*


----------



## greengiant1969 (Dec 2, 2010)

They did it to us again. I just tried getting on and its blocked again. Damn Verizon keeps messing with us. I have sprint hero.


----------



## GhettoOthello (Dec 2, 2010)

+1 on that not working as of 1:00PM

Sent from my Evolution using XDA App


----------



## Snakeyez86 (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, HSPA+ is essentially only 3.5g because its still working off of Tmobiles 3g towers... so imagine driving a million cars driving down a 2 lane highway, congestion.. Sprint3g and WiMax uses completely seperate towers.. Like driving a million cars down a 4 lane highway, if only Sprint didnt take so damn long to get things set up.


----------



## midnightmaraude (Dec 2, 2010)

So is this working? if so where is the download link?


----------



## Raf79 (Dec 2, 2010)

Out for me also. Was working las night. Could it just need a new verizon phone number?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## RaiderNations (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe they "Verizon" have eyes looking at this thread and other like this one.


----------



## WarBird87 (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone able to get in to the apk and edit the number? i would do it but i cannot open the classes.dex file from my phone or my computer...


----------



## orangekid (Dec 2, 2010)

Snakeyez86 said:


> Actually, HSPA+ is essentially only 3.5g because its still working off of Tmobiles 3g towers... so imagine driving a million cars driving down a 2 lane highway, congestion.. Sprint3g and WiMax uses completely seperate towers.. Like driving a million cars down a 4 lane highway, if only Sprint didnt take so damn long to get things set up.

Click to collapse



HSDPA is "3.5G"

HSPA+ is 4G because it reaches faster speeds than Sprint.  It has nothing to do with whether it rides a different wave from a different tower.

LTE is both voice AND data on the same towers with the same waves, albeit not the same as the "3G towers" but the speeds don't lie.


If a G2 gets faster data transfers on speed tests than an Evo, then I don't see how that's not 4G simply because of the towers it uses.  If anything, T-Mobile's 4G is a lot better because they already have the towers set up and you don't lose 4G reception every 3 seconds when you're driving.

But back on topic, for tonight you're just going to have to get on ATDHE.net or Channelsurfing.net on Froyo from your browser and watch the game via Flash, I do that for college games and it works pretty well, just make sure you have a good connection.


----------



## WarBird87 (Dec 2, 2010)

i think all we have to do is go in the apk its self in the classes.dex file and change the number, i would do it but i cannot open the dex file... i am assuming this is all that needs to be done...


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 2, 2010)

i hope there is fix or atleast good detail instructions on how to fix this by sunday. I love having redzone!


----------



## orangekid (Dec 2, 2010)

WarBird87 said:


> i think all we have to do is go in the apk its self in the classes.dex file and change the number, i would do it but i cannot open the dex file... i am assuming this is all that needs to be done...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's that easy this time, but we can try (I'm at work so I can't really get to it right now)


----------



## WarBird87 (Dec 2, 2010)

orangekid said:


> I don't think it's that easy this time, but we can try (I'm at work so I can't really get to it right now)

Click to collapse



i hope its that easy hahaha


----------



## michael.s.under (Dec 2, 2010)

mbergh22 said:


> i hope there is fix or atleast good detail instructions on how to fix this by sunday. I love having redzone!

Click to collapse



Im with you!! On thanksgiving I was thankful for all of the brilliant minds we have on this forum.  (If that has any value to you brilliant minds).


----------



## imex99 (Dec 2, 2010)

Crossing fingers.... Need the app on my EVO.

Sent from my Sprint HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarymo (Dec 2, 2010)

Mines out too!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## itsdon2u (Dec 3, 2010)

*Looking for a new NFL apk fix*

I just discovered that NFL app on my Evo is not working as I was getting set to watch a game tonight. I hope you geniuses will have a working apk soon. Verizon as an anathema to this pro football fan!


----------



## nicdub (Dec 3, 2010)

Dang nothing yet huh? Sucked was ready to watch the game.
Oh and 4G is 100mbps or faster. So there is no true 4G yet.

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## rdcrds (Dec 3, 2010)

well they were lazy and did not make a new unlocker therefore private numbers cant be used.New one of them and all would be ok.


----------



## rdcrds (Dec 3, 2010)

edited out


----------



## tpdtopcop (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a verizon number I can use but where do you find the number to replace using hex editor?


----------



## jonhern (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for that link for ATDHE.net, I know about channelsurfing, but a lot of their streams need a plugin to work, but the thE other site worked right away on my phone, looks better than the NFL app actually, watching over WiFi. Plus it works over 4g unlike the VZ app. 

And speed is not the only thing that makes it 4 g, the network has to also be Ip based, or soothing like that, which hspa+ is not and wimax is. And some technical things I read about hspa+ made me decide to go with wimax, like not being able to support as many people per tower and speed dropping dramatically if you are moving. 




orangekid said:


> HSDPA is "3.5G"
> 
> HSPA+ is 4G because it reaches faster speeds than Sprint.  It has nothing to do with whether it rides a different wave from a different tower.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JMQUINT00 (Dec 3, 2010)

*down again.....*

Aw man, mine went down too. Well it was fun while it lasted. Now time to wait for one of the boy geniuses to do it again. Happy holidays to all by the way.


----------



## hoetel4dawgs (Dec 3, 2010)

*awww*

missing the game tonite...hoping for sunday


----------



## JungleJiujitsu (Dec 3, 2010)

jonhern said:


> Thanks for that link for ATDHE.net, I know about channelsurfing, but a lot of their streams need a plugin to work, but the thE other site worked right away on my phone, looks better than the NFL app actually, watching over WiFi. Plus it works over 4g unlike the VZ app.
> 
> And speed is not the only thing that makes it 4 g, the network has to also be Ip based, or soothing like that, which hspa+ is not and wimax is. And some technical things I read about hspa+ made me decide to go with wimax, like not being able to support as many people per tower and speed dropping dramatically if you are moving.

Click to collapse



Which worked right away, ATDHE.net?...nvmd, just tried channelsurfing and its working right away, thanks!


----------



## Cuppeerr (Dec 3, 2010)

*help?*

Call me dumb. But how do i get past "nfl content can only be viewed by active verizon users"? Im running a rooted evo with virusrom.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## dills2214 (Dec 3, 2010)

alainater said:


> Call me dumb. But how do i get past "nfl content can only be viewed by active verizon users"? Im running a rooted evo with virusrom.

Click to collapse



You can't. We're all screwed until someone can fix it. Someone much smart than myself.


----------



## slam11100 (Dec 3, 2010)

alainater said:


> Call me dumb. But how do i get past "nfl content can only be viewed by active verizon users"? Im running a rooted evo with virusrom.

Click to collapse



Not dumb... you're not reading the previous posts.  Apparently all of us are now being blocked from the NFL app and need a genius to hack it again.  Just wait, it'll happen...


----------



## Cuppeerr (Dec 3, 2010)

slam11100 said:


> Not dumb... you're not reading the previous posts.  Apparently all of us are now being blocked from the NFL app and need a genius to hack it again.  Just wait, it'll happen...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I had this on my other rom and it worked, just wondering what the error was.


Swyped from my supersonic


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 3, 2010)

Everyone is freaking out, the cell number in the app needs to be changed. Thats all, just chill.


----------



## adamgetzendanner (Dec 3, 2010)

*nfl updater*

U need to run the NFL updater on ur computer. Changing ur # to a Verizon #. I've been doin this since Xeudokus hacked this app. My wife has my laptop so I can't do it til Sunday, but I'm sure sum1 will get it done in a few days.


----------



## mgianni19 (Dec 3, 2010)

adamgetzendanner said:


> U need to run the NFL updater on ur computer. Changing ur # to a Verizon #. I've been doin this since Xeudokus hacked this app. My wife has my laptop so I can't do it til Sunday, but I'm sure sum1 will get it done in a few days.

Click to collapse



Can you hook a brother up with the NFL updater?


----------



## scrizz (Dec 3, 2010)

lmAO @ all the ppl that think that Sprint's "regular" Wi-Max is "4G"
lmFao.

thx for the laugh.


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 3, 2010)

ronartest2005 said:


> Everyone is freaking out, the cell number in the app needs to be changed. Thats all, just chill.

Click to collapse



not so fast my friend...ive been using a private number thats got vcast and is an active verizon number
my app isnt working at all either

xeodoxus has been alerted


----------



## madunix (Dec 3, 2010)

hm, well can't wait to get it up n runnin again.. i can't even begin to explain how much i was enjoying the app on my evo. whoever cracks this, even if u dont, ty so much for that experience. i really do hope they crack it again for us that appreciate things like this.


----------



## billyapd21 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anybody update the app yet?


----------



## inurb (Dec 3, 2010)

App is no longer working for me either. States that I need to be a verizon customer ...something along those lines.

Galaxy s i9000 on att


----------



## japclev (Dec 3, 2010)

I am sure this is going to be hot topic until some great person fixes.  I have had no luck with changing numbers either.  Maybe doing something wrong.  Can't even send edited file from apk manager back to phone to install.  
Please God deliver us from evil.


----------



## xviiivx (Dec 3, 2010)

Stupid exclusive contracts... I hate them.  I cannot think of any reason why the NFL does it.  Why can only Verizon have this app, and why can only EA make NFL video games, and why can only Directv offer every game in the states??  If they're going to keep doing these stupid exclusive contracts, they need to reserve and exercise the right to directly sell their own product, too.  I'd gladly pay $5-10 a month for this app.. and I'd gladly pay to watch games (in HD) on nfl.com... whether it's offered by all games, or all of your favorite team's games, or a la carte.  Then they should allow the app to play any of the games you purchased online, so you can watch them on your phone or on your pc.  Am I crazy to think they would make more money this way?  Until they LET me pay for their content, I will be viewing it for free elsewhere... and waiting patiently for someone to fix the app.


----------



## xeudoxus (Dec 3, 2010)

nfl.apk
NFL-Unlocker-x64.zip
NFL-Unlocker-x86.zip

-Matt


----------



## ndwgs (Dec 3, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> nfl.apk
> NFL-Unlocker-x64.zip
> NFL-Unlocker-x86.zip
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



Xeudoxus is back!!! Whooooo!

Ok, do you got a tutorial for the masses for how to do this? In your site, perhaps?

Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!


----------



## madunix (Dec 3, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> nfl.apk
> NFL-Unlocker-x64.zip
> NFL-Unlocker-x86.zip
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



thank you good sir.


----------



## xeudoxus (Dec 3, 2010)

ndwgs said:


> Xeudoxus is back!!! Whooooo!
> 
> Ok, do you got a tutorial for the masses for how to do this? In your site, perhaps?
> 
> Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!

Click to collapse




basicly just make sure the nfl-unlock.exe is in the same dir as nfl.apk (and make sure they are in a dir like c:\nfl\ "something small with no spaces")
and run the .exe , input the number you want to change to and thats it.


----------



## Cagey48 (Dec 3, 2010)

As far as the number goes...do you need a verizon active #?
It also says "ADB not found" but it lets me put a number in.


----------



## xeudoxus (Dec 3, 2010)

Cagey48 said:


> As far as the number goes...do you need a verizon active #?
> It also says "ADB not found" but it lets me put a number in.

Click to collapse



it will only use adb.exe for automatic features like (auto uninstall and reinstall of the apk)

and yes, you still need a active verizon phone number (the current one in nfl.apk is good for now)

as soon as i can decompile the lua lib in there, i can bypass the active numbers altogether.


----------



## iLoveGoogle (Dec 3, 2010)

Ohh man i almost got wet when i saw this reposted but im getting an error running the exe.  I tried on the desktop and c drive "error opening file c.smali"

edit:  java script not installed on my parallels virtual computer /fail


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Cagey48 (Dec 3, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> it will only use adb.exe for automatic features like (auto uninstall and reinstall of the apk)
> 
> and yes, you still need a active verizon phone number (the current one in nfl.apk is good for now)
> 
> as soon as i can decompile the lua lib in there, i can bypass the active numbers altogether.

Click to collapse



Cool, thanks!!


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 3, 2010)

it works!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## iLoveGoogle (Dec 3, 2010)

NFL content can only be active by Verizon users.

UID:VD6WUSLQSUQ2F637

I cleared data and reinstalled several times, def patched with my verizon wireless number, no idea why this isn't working.

Btw - im trying to install this on my t-mobile tab, when i had the verizon tab NFL app didn't work, don't know if thats the reason but its picking up somehow that its not on verizon.


----------



## kpjimmy (Dec 3, 2010)

Where is the existing # in the apk? Which lib is it in? I do not see the lua lib file. Am I missing a step?


----------



## marc.ientilucci (Dec 3, 2010)

not working on my evo


----------



## mrlytemeup (Dec 3, 2010)

This still isn't working. Thanks in advance and if they can't fix it I really enjoyed the Red Zone. Sure would love to have this up and running again....

Swyped From Evil Evo


----------



## iLoveGoogle (Dec 3, 2010)

You guys getting the same error as i am?

@ Jimmy - you change the number after running the exe.


----------



## midnightmaraude (Dec 3, 2010)

Not working here still either

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 3, 2010)

Still getting the error with the nfl apk posted yesderday... I hope we get it by the weekend   Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 3, 2010)

You need to update to the one just posted. Unistall the other app and install the new one.


----------



## ndwgs (Dec 3, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> basicly just make sure the nfl-unlock.exe is in the same dir as nfl.apk (and make sure they are in a dir like c:\nfl\ "something small with no spaces")
> and run the .exe , input the number you want to change to and thats it.

Click to collapse



Matt err I mean "X",

You da man!!!!!

Speaking of the apk, for peeps that dont have access to a number, you can install the nfl2.apk directly to the phone, it will still be the same as before, wifi only, no 3g. Unless you follow what Xeu just put in the thread...

Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 4, 2010)

This .apk didn't work for me.
Anyone else? Is this working for some?


xeudoxus said:


> nfl.apk
> NFL-Unlocker-x64.zip
> NFL-Unlocker-x86.zip
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## treo4life (Dec 4, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> This .apk didn't work for me.
> Anyone else? Is this working for some?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



works just fine for me...


----------



## playya (Dec 4, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> This .apk didn't work for me.
> Anyone else? Is this working for some?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOt working on my Evo.. I unistalled reinstalled shut off cleared cache...jumped up and down... still no NFL Network damn I loved this... whats up with that nfl2.apk I just read about..


----------



## mrapollinax (Dec 4, 2010)

I just gave this a shot and I'm still getting the UID error. I went through and updated the number using the steps laid out in the earlier post.


----------



## playya (Dec 4, 2010)

treo4life said:


> works just fine for me...

Click to collapse



what did you do and what phone are you running it on... If you dont mind can you post your apk


----------



## treo4life (Dec 4, 2010)

playya said:


> what did you do and what phone are you running it on... If you dont mind can you post your apk

Click to collapse



im using the apk he just posted, on a evo and it started right up..


----------



## playya (Dec 4, 2010)

treo4life said:


> im using the apk he just posted, on a evo and it started right up..

Click to collapse



Just unistalled wipe cache and davlik reinstalled and nada

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 4, 2010)

It works fine for me.


----------



## mrapollinax (Dec 4, 2010)

For those that have it working fine, did you need to run the updater on the apk or no?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## billyapd21 (Dec 4, 2010)

this isn't working on my phone either. how is everybody getting this to work?


----------



## neopolotin75 (Dec 4, 2010)

billyapd21 said:


> this isn't working on my phone either. how is everybody getting this to work?

Click to collapse



+1 
Im having no luck


----------



## JasonOT (Dec 4, 2010)

Installed the apk just posted on my Archos 101 and it didn't work. UID error like before, just a different number.

I'll post later if it works w/ my VZW Droid 1 and/or if I can get it working w/ the utility posted.

edit: APK doesn't work on my Verizon Motorola Droid either. Trying the EXE now to mod it.

edit2: Ran NFL Unlocker with a known Verizon number (not mine) and it still gives a UID error on my Droid (running CM6).

edit3: As expected, still gives a UID error on the Archos with the same rebuilt APK as edit2.


----------



## storm68 (Dec 4, 2010)

neopolotin75 said:


> +1
> Im having no luck

Click to collapse



+1 same here.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Dec 4, 2010)

mrapollinax said:


> For those that have it working fine, did you need to run the updater on the apk or no?

Click to collapse



I didn't,  I just installed the apk and it was just fine, I'm using a Vibrant running Froyo. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## xeudoxus (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive checked it out again and im getting some odd things (even from my unmodded/original Verizon Droid1) so Ill take a look tonight and let you guys know.


----------



## Cagey48 (Dec 4, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> Ive checked it out again and im getting some odd things (even from my unmodded/original Verizon Droid1) so Ill take a look tonight and let you guys know.

Click to collapse



Yes..please..thank you, a beer or 2 will be in order


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok I have a feeling some Verizon people are keeping an eye on this. Then one that was uploaded today is already blocked again.


----------



## Lucky_Charms (Dec 4, 2010)

Getting uid error myself.

Sent from my T-Mobile Tab


----------



## Bizdady (Dec 4, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> Ok I have a feeling some Verizon people are keeping an eye on this. Then one that was uploaded today is already blocked again.

Click to collapse



Ya it was blocked in record time.

Sent from my Evo CM6


----------



## tnpapadakos (Dec 4, 2010)

BigRick10 said:


> Ok I have a feeling some Verizon people are keeping an eye on this. Then one that was uploaded today is already blocked again.

Click to collapse



.no doubt.
checking ip of users me thinks


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 4, 2010)

It could be something like how sites will disable accounts when there are too many people using the same username and password. So they could have something in their system that auto-kills multiple login accounts. It was weird though, because I installed the new app that matt posted and it worked fine. Then about 40min later I couldnt watch video, it just said "vcast is not active on your account, please dial *611 to activate" then 10min later I couldnt access the app at all...same old "uid" message.


----------



## MMAHavok69 (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought it was the unlocker at first cause it was working before I got a phone number off a display phone (with the nfl app running on it). Then I realized when I switched it just wasn't working at all.


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Dec 4, 2010)

My suggestion is ATDHE.net on your phone if you're running Froyo

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## hustle24 (Dec 4, 2010)

Neubian_Steel said:


> My suggestion is ATDHE.net on your phone if you're running Froyo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah real useful.  Not! 



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## hoetel4dawgs (Dec 4, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Yeah real useful.  Not!

Click to collapse



I used that and watched the thurs game...but i need red zone for sun.


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mrlytemeup (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm really missing this app I hope someone can get it working soon. Sucks maybe they really are watching this now but I hope not. Was fun while it lasted though

Swyped From Evil Evo


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Dec 4, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Yeah real useful.  Not!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well get a better phone or flash a new rom loser, and it will be useful!


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## JasonOT (Dec 4, 2010)

Neubian_Steel said:


> My suggestion is ATDHE.net on your phone if you're running Froyo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



ATDHE.net is useless when 99% of their links require Windows plugins.

channelsurfing.net is a worthwhile option though.


----------



## Verrrtigo (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm running the nfl unblocker and it needs a verizon phone number.  Can anyone tell me what the number is?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## intheb0x (Dec 5, 2010)

have a bunch of numbers from verizon full blown store demo models where nfl app was working, uninstalled app, changed number in the program to one of those numbers and getting the same UID error...

something must be up...

anyone know what to do?


----------



## Verrrtigo (Dec 5, 2010)

intheb0x said:


> have a bunch of numbers from verizon full blown store demo models where nfl app was working, uninstalled app, changed number in the program to one of those numbers and getting the same UID error...
> 
> something must be up...
> 
> anyone know what to do?

Click to collapse



Can you please give me a number?  I want to see if it works in the NFL unlocker.  If it does I'll be more than happy to tell how I got it to work.


----------



## intheb0x (Dec 5, 2010)

Verrrtigo said:


> Can you please give me a number?  I want to see if it works in the NFL unlocker.  If it does I'll be more than happy to tell how I got it to work.

Click to collapse





its not working for anyone in this thread right now.


----------



## redwing39 (Dec 5, 2010)

I downloaded the NFL apk and the unlocker do not see screen to input number. Click on NFL icon on evo click on the download button. Starts to go to market says product not found. I am so close please post help or is there a more updated apk that I can use the 2.5 version does not work anymore. Please post help thanks


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the unlocker is no longer working because I tried it with my friends number and it didn't work.

 I know for sure the number is good.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## playya (Dec 5, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> I think the unlocker is no longer working because I tried it with my friends number and it didn't work.
> 
> I know for sure the number is good.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If I am not mistaken I believe the number has to be a Verizon one(of course) and they also have to subscribe to VCast for it to work. Not positive but believe this is so


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 5, 2010)

playya said:


> If I am not mistaken I believe the number has to be a Verizon one(of course) and they also have to subscribe to VCast for it to work. Not positive but believe this is so

Click to collapse



That is true! The number I tried is a Verizon number with Vcast! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## japclev (Dec 5, 2010)

OK... this sucks... t minus 13 hours and 17 minutes...

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## lowetax (Dec 5, 2010)

mrlytemeup said:


> I'm really missing this app I hope someone can get it working soon. Sucks maybe they really are watching this now but I hope not. Was fun while it lasted though
> 
> Swyped From Evil Evo

Click to collapse



it's just not fair    you would think sprint's $10 premium data plan could cover this, as a courtesy, since 4g for me is about 2 years away most likely !

well, at least i won't be watching football while driving 70 mph on the GS Parkway!


----------



## locknes101 (Dec 5, 2010)

lowetax said:


> it's just not fair    you would think sprint's $10 premium data plan could cover this, as a courtesy, since 4g for me is about 2 years away most likely !
> 
> well, at least i won't be watching football while driving 70 mph on the GS Parkway!

Click to collapse




Ohhhhhh oh... watch out!  A GIANTS fan.  Go BIG BLUE!

In...  need...  of...  redzone.  Lol. Seriously tho.  Imma be in church all day.  N while I'm lookin fwd.  I also need my viks n giants to do good.  

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 5, 2010)

Damnit it was working thr other night!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Verrrtigo (Dec 5, 2010)

*Still no luck from the Samsung Moment*

Oh well.  Today is a big day for me.  Unfortunately I have to rush home from church to catch what's going on.  Since the season is almost over I'm taking it that nothing else will be done.  At least I can watch the Redzone on my computer.  For what it's worth, thank you, developers for letting me have a short span of the Redzone entertainment.  Alas it will be sorely missed.  Till next year.


----------



## playya (Dec 5, 2010)

lowetax said:


> it's just not fair    you would think sprint's $10 premium data plan could cover this, as a courtesy, since 4g for me is about 2 years away most likely !
> 
> well, at least i won't be watching football while driving 70 mph on the GS Parkway!

Click to collapse



Wow they have not lit up NJ with 4g as of yet... That sux hey I got Directv Sunday ticket as well but I loved the redzone channel and the ability to watch NFL Network whenever I wanted too. This will truly be missed... Let us bow our heads in silence.....


----------



## fkpalm (Dec 5, 2010)

This was my most used app luv red zone. Glad I have sling so I can watch my G men beat up on those Redskins 
Fred

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## rysk29 (Dec 5, 2010)

*watch redzone today!!! Maybe!!!*

This is terrible i.loved this app


----------



## jonhern (Dec 5, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> That is true! The number I tried is a Verizon number with Vcast!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Does a number that has unlimited data have vcast? or is that a separate thing. My brother has a droid incredible so was going to try his number.


----------



## osker83 (Dec 5, 2010)

I open the NFL unlocker but a window pops up and says looking for adb.exe  and the Windows disappears?? What am I doing wrong? Both of the files are in the same place and I named the folder nfl with no spaces? And I am using windows 7.


----------



## Bierce22 (Dec 5, 2010)

Qeustion can i run the unlocker zip through my recovery i dont have a computer 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## osker83 (Dec 5, 2010)

I nfl unlocker is exe so u need a computer to do it. I am having technical difficulties doing it :-\


----------



## david1023 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have RZ at home but I was at my girls house last week and firstrow.net worked for me. Good luck.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## lowetax (Dec 5, 2010)

clicked on nfl unblocker and all of a sudden my asleep second (backup) hard drive starting spinning, and then norton business suite blocked it - suspicious activity.  ya think


----------



## david1023 (Dec 5, 2010)

Business Suite. Unblocker uses adb to send the patched nfl.apk to your phone when it's connected via usb.


----------



## osker83 (Dec 5, 2010)

david1023 said:


> Business Suite. Unblocker uses adb to send the patched nfl.apk to your phone when it's connected via usb.

Click to collapse



If that's the case how can I change the number.. I think the number on the nfl.apk is blocked ??


----------



## japclev (Dec 5, 2010)

Vipstand Nice... good game coverage... red zone no go right now... probably too many people?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## xguntherc (Dec 5, 2010)

Is there an apk that works at all right now? I got a pm from exudus a few days ago saying he updated it. But is that updated one not working either? Even over wifi? 

New apk anywhere?


----------



## maxomus (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a quick heads up, somebody mentioned firstrow.net & ive been streaming the redzone channel without issue so far today on my evo, it's something atleast...

http://www.firstrow.net/watch/40369/1/watch-the-nfl-redzone-.html

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## mrlytemeup (Dec 5, 2010)

This works pretty good. This will have to do until someone fixes the other one... Again smh @ Verizon...
Swyped From Evil Evo


----------



## Koonce (Dec 5, 2010)

every stream i could find just went down. anyone got one that still works?


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 5, 2010)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Koonce (Dec 5, 2010)

sigh. i really dont wanna watch the stupid panthers game at 415...


----------



## maxomus (Dec 5, 2010)

Koonce said:


> every stream i could find just went down. anyone got one that still works?

Click to collapse



Redzone stream is still working for me:
http://www.firstrow.net/watch/40369/1/watch-the-nfl-redzone-.html


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## gullzway (Dec 5, 2010)

Koonce said:


> every stream i could find just went down. anyone got one that still works?

Click to collapse



Working fine with Stock Browser on channelsurfing.net.  Must have Froyo.


----------



## rdcrds (Dec 5, 2010)

The whole problem is the unlocker.I have 5 numbers that work but he never made a unlocker therefore can't use these numberd i have and guess the one i gave to a guy to do this for me lied cause it would not have went down it was private.Owell live and learn.


----------



## ndwgs (Dec 5, 2010)

gullzway said:


> Working fine with Stock Browser on channelsurfing.net.  Must have Froyo.

Click to collapse



With that site, it makes me want to download a plugin

Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!


----------



## gullzway (Dec 6, 2010)

ndwgs said:


> With that site, it makes me want to download a plugin
> 
> Sent from the helm of darkness called, the "Vibrant Galaxy"... Using the XDA App!

Click to collapse



I noticed that on most of the specific games today, however the Redzone link does not.


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 6, 2010)

The redzone link isnt working because there is only 1 game on. After the afternoon games are over the channel goes off air. But that link worked perfect todayy.


----------



## gprimr1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I updated my Epic 4G today to the new Froyo 2.2 and I got an error saying the content is only available for Verizon users. 

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## jsimpson (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah the app is borked for now.


----------



## locknes101 (Dec 6, 2010)

gprimr1 said:


> I updated my Epic 4G today to the new Froyo 2.2 and I got an error saying the content is only available for Verizon users.
> 
> Anyone else having trouble?

Click to collapse



The epic 4g just getting froyo, 2.2 huh?  

Yea I went with the right choice in purchasing the evo 4g.  Having 2.2, most importantly flash on my fone, has been a deeeeeelight these pass few weeks.  round 9-10 of em.. 

another marble to add in the basket of best fone = evo-licious 4g! 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## casawimill (Dec 6, 2010)

Can someone PM or emailme the latest refinement of the nfl mobile hack, cause I got a new one but yesterday I was trying to check up on my DOLPHINS  and got locked out!!!! Help


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Cagey48 (Dec 6, 2010)

casawimill said:


> Can someone PM or emailme the latest refinement of the nfl mobile hack, cause I got a new one but yesterday I was trying to check up on my DOLPHINS  and got locked out!!!! Help

Click to collapse



There isn't one....yet, be patient.


----------



## bigfire8 (Dec 6, 2010)

Patience is Dead virtue! Lol, when someone has it please add me to the PM list!


----------



## kyrumo71 (Dec 6, 2010)

bigfire8 said:


> Patience is Dead virtue! Lol, when someone has it please add me to the PM list!

Click to collapse



+1


10 letters


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Dec 6, 2010)

bigfire8 said:


> Patience is Dead virtue! Lol, when someone has it please add me to the PM list!

Click to collapse



Ditto, I need this app again!


----------



## slam11100 (Dec 6, 2010)

casawimill said:


> Can someone PM or emailme the latest refinement of the nfl mobile hack, cause I got a new one but yesterday I was trying to check up on my DOLPHINS  and got locked out!!!! Help

Click to collapse



Being a fins fan should prevent you from getting PM'd the new NFL app, whenever it comes out...  j/K!


----------



## Snakeyez86 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol fins fans need the app so they can see videos of their team losing.. Dolphins motto is "maybe next year"

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## finsmaniac02 (Dec 6, 2010)

slam11100 said:


> Being a fins fan should prevent you from getting PM'd the new NFL app, whenever it comes out...  j/K!

Click to collapse



Being a Fins fan, I am now much less interested in this app haha.

J/K though, it was badass while it lasted... hope we get another one sometime


----------



## riggsandroid (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd love to get a version that works. Id love to be able to watch the game tonight. No ESPN at home here and don't want to have to go to a bar!


----------



## norkoastal (Dec 6, 2010)

riggsandroid said:


> I'd love to get a version that works. Id love to be able to watch the game tonight. No ESPN at home here and don't want to have to go to a bar!

Click to collapse



This app doesnt stream Monday games.. Looks like its bar night for you


----------



## riggsandroid (Dec 6, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> This app doesnt stream Monday games.. Looks like its bar night for you

Click to collapse



Now how do I explain this reasoning to the wife....? LOL.

I'm sure she'll understand!


----------



## Celatino (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I have downloaded this app like 40 times with a legitimately pwnEd verizon number but still unusable...wtf.

-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Dec 7, 2010)

i need this app..my jets are on in like 15 min and today is my late night at work...anyone got a functioning number?

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 7, 2010)

Doesn't matter if you got a good number or don't! The hack is broken aka the unlocker! 
Without it we won't see this app anymore! 



SoCalSpecialist said:


> i need this app..my jets are on in like 15 min and today is my late night at work...anyone got a functioning number?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## gullzway (Dec 7, 2010)

SoCalSpecialist said:


> i need this app..my jets are on in like 15 min and today is my late night at work...anyone got a functioning number?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Try this link http://www.firstrow.net/watch/40549/3/watch-new-england-patriots-vs-new-york-jets.html


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 7, 2010)

SoCalSpecialist said:


> i need this app..my jets are on in like 15 min and today is my late night at work...anyone got a functioning number?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Even if the hack was working, you wouldn't be able to watch tonight's game, because Monday Night Football games are not streamed. Only the Thursday and Sunday night games are viewable.


----------



## FatBoyExtraordinaire (Dec 7, 2010)

I just don't understand why they don't release this as a paid app to ALL android owners and watch the money roll in.


----------



## norkoastal (Dec 7, 2010)

FatBoyExtraordinaire said:


> I just don't understand why they don't release this as a paid app to ALL android owners and watch the money roll in.

Click to collapse



  Old school single carrier licensing deals still linger on it seems. Hopefully the NFL wises up and ditches the 1 carrier mentality (ala Redzone channel vd. Direct TV only Redzone).


----------



## Ihaveanepic (Dec 7, 2010)

SoCalSpecialist said:


> i need this app..my jets are on in like 15 min and today is my late night at work...anyone got a functioning number?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Update: Jets got hammered! Be glad you couldn't watch it 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## Neubian_Steel (Dec 7, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Old school single carrier licensing deals still linger on it seems. Hopefully the NFL wises up and ditches the 1 carrier mentality (ala Redzone channel vd. Direct TV only Redzone).

Click to collapse



Actually NFL redzone is also on Verizon Fios and AT&T U-VERSE


Sent From my Vibrant running 2.1 Axura using XDA app!


----------



## SubyWill (Dec 7, 2010)

I need this app again!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## freshabp (Dec 7, 2010)

Is nfl.com game center next best?


----------



## norkoastal (Dec 8, 2010)

Neubian_Steel said:


> Actually NFL redzone is also on Verizon Fios and AT&T U-VERSE
> 
> 
> Sent From my Vibrant running 2.1 Axura using XDA app!

Click to collapse



Very true, but Direct TV has its own version and were the originators of the concept (different production and host). 

Come on NFL app!! My Nook Color is yearning for the video streaming goodness on its 7" screen.


----------



## itbechamp (Dec 8, 2010)

what if your using a mac?


----------



## FatBoyExtraordinaire (Dec 8, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Old school single carrier licensing deals still linger on it seems. Hopefully the NFL wises up and ditches the 1 carrier mentality (ala Redzone channel vd. Direct TV only Redzone).

Click to collapse



Yeah they do, unfortunately.


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 8, 2010)

norkoastal said:


> Very true, but Direct TV has its own version and were the originators of the concept (different production and host).
> 
> Come on NFL app!! My Nook Color is yearning for the video streaming goodness on its 7" screen.

Click to collapse




I prefer DirecTv's Red Zone. And not only because they are my employer ;-)


----------



## eguie22 (Dec 8, 2010)

xeudoxus said:


> nfl.apk
> NFL-Unlocker-x64.zip
> NFL-Unlocker-x86.zip
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse



I ran the exe and entered a friends verizon number and then installed the nfl.apk and it just stays on the loading screen


----------



## KROMO50 (Dec 8, 2010)

I need this app love watching NFL network while i poo


----------



## Ultraman666 (Dec 8, 2010)

KROMO50 said:


> I need this app love watching NFL network while i poo

Click to collapse



Second that !!!


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ultraman666 said:


> Second that !!!

Click to collapse



Indeed...

I have been ****ting blood since this app died..

The docs can't figure out whats wrong with me.. I told them its cause I don't have my NFL app...

They don't believe me..

They continue to run tests and they come back negative..

Please cure my ass... it needs to poo with the comfort of the NFL app...


----------



## D-FUSE (Dec 8, 2010)

*Live FOOTBALL on the web.*

If you have full flash on your phone. You can go to:

 myp2p.eu/ 

Live sports/

Am.Football/

NFL LIVE link/

now the downside is you have to look for the web stream, and sometime there is only a plug-in being streamed,But I've watched alot of games on this, and I downloaded my teams app from the market for free for highlights and pres video's.

well good luck!!


----------



## aikemeier (Dec 9, 2010)

Channelsurfing.net has redzone that works on my evo also has every single game but most them require a program to run it try it out


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah even when the app worked I just used other streaming sites...the quality is so much better. But it was easier having the app. Oh well, easy come easy go.


----------



## stevedawg85 (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it just me, or does it sound like we all giving up on the nfl app and going to use the lame-oh computer to stream our NFL ?

Dam I really enjoyed loading up Thurs night games and propping the phone on my belly while I get down to some Black Ops


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya I know... why can't this be cracked like it always was?  I really miss this app..^^;


----------



## Sk17z0 (Dec 9, 2010)

aikemeier said:


> Channelsurfing.net has redzone that works on my evo also has every single game but most them require a program to run it try it out

Click to collapse



Ive used this website before to watch a NBA game.


----------



## EVOme (Dec 9, 2010)

Sad it's dead!  Damn you, Verizon!!!


----------



## goin2cali420 (Dec 9, 2010)

*please help*

I use channelsurfing.net on my computer and it's the best site I've ever found for viewing games on the computer, but when it comes to my HTC hero, this site doesnt work. Does any1 know a site like this i can use on my hero.


----------



## DonRSD (Dec 9, 2010)

anyone have a fix for the nfl app?


----------



## mulletcutter (Dec 9, 2010)

DonRSD said:


> anyone have a fix for the nfl app?

Click to collapse



i cant even use it now.  i used to watch the red zone on wifi, but now it says im not a verizon suscribier.


----------



## gullzway (Dec 9, 2010)

goin2cali420 said:


> I use channelsurfing.net on my computer and it's the best site I've ever found for viewing games on the computer, but when it comes to my HTC hero, this site doesnt work. Does any1 know a site like this i can use on my hero.

Click to collapse



If you don't have 2.2 Android(Flash support,) I doubt any of the streaming websites will work. Unless Skyfire can get it together, have you tried it?

Time to step up to an Epic, you won't regret it!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## goin2cali420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I've used skyfire on Justin tv but alot of times the streams go down and I tried streaming from my pc but idk how to make it so the video shows up full screen on my phone


----------



## Pittspgh (Dec 10, 2010)

gullzway said:


> If you don't have 2.2 Android(Flash support,) I doubt any of the streaming websites will work. Unless Skyfire can get it together, have you tried it?
> 
> Time to step up to an Epic, you won't regret it!

Click to collapse



I tried SkyFire for last Sun Steelers game. firstrow.net. Sprint Hero. It couldn't pull it in. Of all weekends for the NFL app to go down.  

Paul


----------



## dunphyr (Dec 10, 2010)

What are the odds that we get a new working app before the season is over?  Hopefully Verizon's monopoly on NFL content will be over after this year and all carriers will get a little love.


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im honestly suprised that we had it working for as long as we did. Verizon paid *reportedly* 750 million for exclusive rights. So I dont see it not being a verizon exclusive for awhile. Verizon always gets exclusive rights to things, but they make their customers pay out the ass for the exclusive stuff, like to get the nfl mobile app with every option you have to have a data everything plan, and pay 10$ extra for vcast.

But like I said before, even when I had the working app I would still use streaming sites. The quality on those sites was just so much better than the nfl app.


----------



## norkoastal (Dec 10, 2010)

ronartest2005 said:


> Im honestly suprised that we had it working for as long as we did. Verizon paid *reportedly* 750 million for exclusive rights. So I dont see it not being a verizon exclusive for awhile. Verizon always gets exclusive rights to things, but they make their customers pay out the ass for the exclusive stuff, like to get the nfl mobile app with every option you have to have a data everything plan, and pay 10$ extra for vcast.
> 
> But like I said before, even when I had the working app I would still use streaming sites. The quality on those sites was just so much better than the nfl app.

Click to collapse




Very true.. I especially hate the  "Are you still thee" feature that boots you out if you dont touch the screen... What I really did like was the radio function of the app that would stream the local radio for Monday games.. Our AM is trash out here, so that was a cool add-on... If we only had the app for 4 more weeks!!


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeaz this really does look like a give up thread... *sighs* nice while it lasted.. 

Thanks for all the hard work I guess before that.. ^^;


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sad

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## yahooserious (Dec 12, 2010)

The NFL and Verizon with their BIG BUCKS prolly hunted down the applications liberator and gave him a cease and desist order.. I would love to be wrong and see an updated ap sunday morning though!


----------



## Verrrtigo (Dec 12, 2010)

*Flash For Samsung Moment*

I have the Samsung Moment.  I can go to those streaming websites but I don't think I have any kind of media output to view those streaming games.  Is there a app for that, lol?  If so can anybody tell me what it is so I can have this downloaded before church?


----------



## ceo4eva (Dec 12, 2010)

I never thought Verizon would own us like this

-------------------------------------
Sent via the XDA Tapatalk App


----------



## Miami_Son (Dec 12, 2010)

dunphyr said:


> What are the odds that we get a new working app before the season is over?  Hopefully Verizon's monopoly on NFL content will be over after this year and all carriers will get a little love.

Click to collapse



Not likely. The NFL likes exclusive deals (like the one they have with DirecTV) because it brings in a lot of money. It may move to another carrier (sprint had it, but decided not to pony up again, so Verizon took it over), but I don't think you will see it spread across all carriers any time soon. And AT$T doesn't need another bandwidth-hogging app for its iPhony users.


----------



## obi_8t4 (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone have any luck I need me some NFL..

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## freshabp (Dec 13, 2010)

the website: justin.tv is working well for me.  Some channels are laggy through "H" but all have been good w/wifi.

They even have a continuous NFLtv channel, I will never be bored in class again.


----------



## tgrant (Dec 13, 2010)

Please update me as well when ready to download again. This is Burt far my favorite apparently. Thanx!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## FatBoyExtraordinaire (Dec 13, 2010)

I needed this today for my Eagles. Did catch the end though, where ironically, they ran their NFL mobile apps commercial like 4 times in 45 seconds.


----------



## onelovekir (Dec 13, 2010)

has anyone tried changing their PRL to the verizon one and then try?  I think i will try that now.

Edit: ok that didn't work, but then again i have the same app with the same number that everyone else has.  has anyone used xeodous's unlocker to add an original working number from like a verizon demo phone with a working nfl mobile app?  i would do it but the unlocker is not working for me so therefore i can't change the number.


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 13, 2010)

YES, a bunch of us have tried different numbers, but none work because my guess is the unlocker no longer works! Otherwise we would of had a working  apk a long time ago! 



onelovekir said:


> has anyone tried changing their PRL to the verizon one and then try?  I think i will try that now.
> 
> Edit: ok that didn't work, but then again i have the same app with the same number that everyone else has.  has anyone used xeodous's unlocker to add an original working number from like a verizon demo phone with a working nfl mobile app?  i would do it but the unlocker is not working for me so therefore i can't change the number.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## onelovekir (Dec 13, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> YES, a bunch of us have tried different numbers, but none work because my guess is the unlocker no longer works! Otherwise we would of had a working  apk a long time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some people have been able to change the number using the unlocker, but that wasn't what I was asking. I was asking if anyone has tried changing their PRL, but as my edited post states, I already tried it so now my question is towards those who WERE able to change the number using the unlocker.  Do you understand now?



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ThC23 (Dec 13, 2010)

language editYou also asked if anyone had used the unlocker with another number. And I answered your stupid question! 

Either way its obvious the answer is NO you idiot or else someone would have posted a working apk. 

When they get it to work it will be posted on here! Simple as that! 



onelovekir said:


> Some people have been able to change the number using the unlocker, but that wasn't what I was asking. I was asking if anyone has tried changing their PRL, but as my edited post states, I already tried it so now my question is towards those who WERE able to change the number using the unlocker.  Do you understand now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## WarBird87 (Dec 13, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> language edit You also asked if anyone had used the unlocker with another number. And I answered your stupid question!
> 
> Either way its obvious the answer is NO you idiot or else someone would have posted a working apk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow calm down no need to get nasty.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## onelovekir (Dec 13, 2010)

htc2364 said:


> quote language editYou also asked if anyone had used the unlocker with another number. And I answered your stupid question!
> 
> Either way its obvious the answer is NO you idiot or else someone would have posted a working apk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL!!  hahahahahaha!!!!  are you seriously getting mad?  actually you didn't answer my question, so its better to be a smart ass then a dumb ass like you!  I was merely suggesting something that I didn't believe was mentioned yet in this thread that I have read, but then again I didn't read all 146 pages of this but I have read most since I skipped around a few pages.




WarBird87 said:


> wow calm down no need to get nasty.

Click to collapse



I know right, thanks man.  I didn't think I was being an asshole...was I?


----------



## kosports (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW .... the evils of the NFL APP causes hostility and anger!

everybody relax im sure someone will post an update or a fix.... until then....

smile... its all about ...........MEGA GIGABITES SON!!!!!


----------



## faxvouy (Dec 14, 2010)

Rofl lmfao lol, unreal! Well I can't wait for the APk to b back up. But dang, that was a little too much lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pulser_g2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mind the language and flaming folks.


----------



## onelovekir (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't think I was saying anything wrong, but if I did then I apologize.  I just want the app back as bad as everyone else and wanted to try and help.


----------



## gilpdawg (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anybody tried to do something with the Canadian version from Bell Mobility? I'm not skilled enough, but maybe someone here is. That would take care of the Verizon problem, but IDK if being outside of Canada would pose a problem that wouldn't be able to be fixed.


----------



## mitcht02 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yall just gonna have to wait till next yr, reg season is almost over anyway


----------



## obi_8t4 (Dec 16, 2010)

I need this app but don't want to go back to Verizon please someone hack this app...

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## msb113 (Dec 19, 2010)

Working for me all of a sudden!!!


----------



## Tweezydak1d (Dec 19, 2010)

Its working for me to!!!!!!!


----------



## playya (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes sir! it sure is working


----------



## scarfacedag (Dec 19, 2010)

yes its working


----------



## gdbjr (Dec 19, 2010)

It wasn't working for me, so I reinstalled the apk from the first post and is now working again!


----------



## Pittspgh (Dec 19, 2010)

*It's Working!  THANKS!!!*

It's Working again!  Many THANKS!!! and Merry Christmas.

Working again on Sprint Hero FreshUI 
Wifi and via Sprint EVDO network.
NFL Live now playing.

Re-downloaded the apk from the first msg here and istalled it.

Thanks again
Paul


----------



## JasonOT (Dec 19, 2010)

Working again on my Archos 101!!!


----------



## neopolotin75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Working like a charm on my Evo!


----------



## chaosdemon06 (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont know what your talking about.. it doesnt work.. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... verzion surely got us blocked.. I for one...

SHHHHHHHHHH... hope it stays that way...

Its not working at all guys don't install the newest version. Because it doesn't work at all.

OK!?  (mudders) ...ti skorw


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine says either upgrade or exit nd I can't upgrade cause I'm on T-Mobile, what about you guys??

G2


----------



## japclev (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a Festivus miracle!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## fua1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yay, got the .apk from here and it works (post 915).

Question: Is the number changer supposed to work on this apk?
I tried it a couple of times, and it gives me some smali error.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## norkoastal (Dec 19, 2010)

Works on Nook color.. 7 inches of redzone goodness!!!!


----------



## JMQUINT00 (Dec 19, 2010)

not working


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 19, 2010)

Head over to post 915. Install that one.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 19, 2010)

doesn't work on 3g/h on my captivate. Custom ROM, assonance 5.0.


----------



## freshabp (Dec 20, 2010)

Working for my setup.  rz all day.


----------



## Villani10 (Dec 20, 2010)

works only in the usa?


----------



## GDULISSE10 (Dec 20, 2010)

Working On Htc Evo


----------



## BigRick10 (Dec 20, 2010)

Working on EVO running Gingerbread.


----------



## fathom614 (Dec 20, 2010)

Working for me once again as well.


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Dec 20, 2010)

Works for me, thank god!! )


----------



## gman76 (Dec 20, 2010)

works for me too.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Beamen1 (Dec 20, 2010)

"Works" for me as well. I get an error as I'm outside the US 

Hopefully the ISP I have at home will work as it's a .com address.


----------



## eastwood1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Works on my Incredible


----------



## greengiant1969 (Dec 20, 2010)

I can get into the app but I can't play live NFL network. Does anyone else have this problem?

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA App


----------



## caveman663 (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually can't get it at all, tells me that it can only be used by active verizon customers...sucks but at least I had it working for most of the season so I can't really complain


----------



## JasonOT (Dec 20, 2010)

Not working anymore haha. 

I guess I'll wait until Thursday to see if it starts working again.


----------



## WarBird87 (Dec 20, 2010)

not working for me either.


----------



## neopolotin75 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok so it worked yesterday and now its not. 

Sent from my Swyped Evo using XDA App


----------



## ronartest2005 (Dec 20, 2010)

Still workin like a charm for me.


----------



## treo4life (Dec 20, 2010)

still dont work


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## Pittspgh (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine quit working now. Worked yeasterday and last night at the bar. 
Hero FreshUI

Paul


----------



## sharper4 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine doesn't work. Says something about working on a subscribed number.


----------



## poena (Dec 20, 2010)

can i get this to work on my droid X? I downloaded the app from the market and it says requires VCAST subscription to watch videos.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yup it stopped working again.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Dec 20, 2010)

Stopped working, fml.


----------



## japclev (Dec 20, 2010)

Boo not working ...grinches

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## fathom614 (Dec 21, 2010)

Once again cutoff. :-(


----------



## BOO5TED (Dec 21, 2010)

Bastages, just toying with us now.


----------



## gonzoangel (Dec 22, 2010)

It's not working now.  

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 22, 2010)

Confirmed. Verizon has shut it down.


----------



## hustle24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lord Darth Vader said:


> Confirmed. Verizon has shut it down.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  The last 10 posts about it not working had me thinking otherwise. 



Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Dec 22, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Thanks.  The last 10 posts about it not working had me thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Loving the sarcasm D


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## lowetax (Dec 23, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Thanks.  The last 10 posts about it not working had me thinking otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



yup - you don't need 21 
11-0 is a shutout 

that was cool while it lasted - oh well 

catch most of the college bowl games on sprint tv 
while on the go


----------



## jaagee (Dec 23, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Thanks.  The last 10 posts about it not working had me thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



  LOL...I needed that!


----------



## uh60james (Dec 24, 2010)

Damn VZW.  garbage


----------



## FalconiNixon (Dec 24, 2010)

hustle24 said:


> Thanks.  The last 10 posts about it not working had me thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Love it! 



Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## danishh (Dec 25, 2010)

i'm sure verizon pays the nfl a lot of money for this exclusivity. It makes sense for them to spend the little amount it costs to constantly change the code to block out this hacked version.


----------



## OstrichSak (Dec 26, 2010)

Bummer, I finally got a tablet that's capable of running this app and now the app no worky.  I was looking forward to running some NFL RZ on this new tablet since the last one choked when trying to stream the video since it wasn't that powerful.


----------



## okcnyyfan (Dec 26, 2010)

The NFL likes to lock out their fans from watching games.  They have been doing it with DirecTV for years and now they are doing it with Verizon.  I wouldn't put it past them to make their website accessible from only one ISP per market.


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 26, 2010)

The nfl should be sued

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## OstrichSak (Dec 26, 2010)

mbergh22 said:


> The nfl should be sued
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't forget, they have been.


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 26, 2010)

mbergh22 said:


> The nfl should be sued
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why, for protecting their product? Give me a break.


----------



## ceo4eva (Dec 27, 2010)

mbergh22 said:


> The nfl should be sued
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Lmao, I think u mean Verizon.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## eastwood1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope someone can get this app to work again  

Ill be watching this thread like a watch dog,lol ..Come on Dev's get this back working


----------



## mbergh22 (Dec 28, 2010)

Umm no the NFL. They are the ones forcing verizon to make sure no other carrier has this app just like they do with everything else when it comes to watching games like nfl ticket only on direct tv



ceo4eva said:


> Lmao, I think u mean Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## OstrichSak (Dec 28, 2010)

mbergh22 said:


> Umm no the NFL. They are the ones forcing verizon to make sure no other carrier has this app just like they do with everything else when it comes to watching games like nfl ticket only on direct tv

Click to collapse



Wut? You really don't get how this sort of thing works, do you? Do you think that Apple 'forced AT&T to make sure no other carrier had the iPhone'?


----------



## androidmonkey (Dec 28, 2010)

OstrichSak said:


> Wut? You really don't get how this sort of thing works, do you? Do you think that Apple 'forced AT&T to make sure no other carrier had the iPhone'?

Click to collapse



AT&T has an exclusivity agreement with Apple for 5 years.  Thats why you cant expect the iPhone for any other carriers until 2012.   The same is probably true with Verizon and the NFL.  Yea it sucks but that's marketing/sales for ya.  If you really, really, really want the NFL app, than goto Verizon.


----------



## agsded (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm on verizon, and have the app.....and have an unlimited data plan....I still can't watch the games without a Vcast video subscription added on to my account....

audio yes, video no.... 

if this keeps up, there will be additional fees to turn on your phone, additional fees to turn it off, additional fees to open the txt messaging app, additional fees to use the dialer, etc...


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 28, 2010)

That's Verizon for ya! Great network but ridiculously high pricing. That's why I'm happy with Sprint and my HTC EVO. Sprint's come a long way the last few years, and I'm pleased with them.


----------



## androidmonkey (Dec 28, 2010)

agsded said:


> I'm on verizon, and have the app.....and have an unlimited data plan....I still can't watch the games without a Vcast video subscription added on to my account....
> 
> audio yes, video no....
> 
> if this keeps up, there will be additional fees to turn on your phone, additional fees to turn it off, additional fees to open the txt messaging app, additional fees to use the dialer, etc...

Click to collapse



Well, they advertise Vcast as being required to watch steaming video.  I agree, its BS, but you chose to go with Verizon.


----------



## eastwood1 (Dec 30, 2010)

/me is still hoping someone can get this app working again for us that isnt on verizon


----------



## BILLIONAIRE24 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why are you guys so stuck on this useless app. There are plenty of websites that work from cell phones where you can watch ever game live and full screen. This Verizon app doesn't even let you watch all the games it jumps back and fourth. Every Sunday I watch the games at http://atdhe.net/
You guys are complaining about a useless app when you can watch any game live from a website. I've used that site to watch live football n live basketball since the season started. Screw Verizon n their crappy Red Zone app.


----------



## mattstakilla (Dec 30, 2010)

The website dont work for everyone

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA App


----------



## Ultraman666 (Dec 30, 2010)

I use that site and 4 others to watch any sports on, but the app was nice to have tho


----------



## androidmonkey (Dec 30, 2010)

Ultraman666 said:


> I use that site and 4 others to watch any sports on, but the app was nice to have tho

Click to collapse



What other sites?


----------



## Polarisman (Dec 30, 2010)

ChannelSurfing.net is a good one too. 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Dec 30, 2010)

I simply installed Slingbox on my HTC EVO, and I didn't have to pay the $29.99 for the Sling app, either.


----------



## joe_knowitall (Dec 31, 2010)

*nfl app*

What site can you use with an android phone running 2.1 and does not have flash? None of the ones listed so far work.


----------



## gman76 (Jan 1, 2011)

App is working for me again.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Jan 1, 2011)

Not working for me! :/

G2 Rules!


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## gman76 (Jan 1, 2011)

It only worked for about 10 minutes.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## ceo4eva (Jan 2, 2011)

Lord Darth Vader said:


> I simply installed Slingbox on my HTC EVO, and I didn't have to pay the $29.99 for the Sling app, either.

Click to collapse



Explain?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

It's exactly as I said.


----------



## lamboh (Jan 2, 2011)

Lord Darth Vader said:


> It's exactly as I said.

Click to collapse



pm me please


----------



## slugbug2010 (Jan 2, 2011)

I want (need!!- my peeps are coming over) to watch the Bears game and it's not televised here. Should I try an app or the adetv site? I have an Evo and can stream in HD if possible. 

Thanks in advance. Pm me if its some sort of hack site ;-) 

traced using ultra keyboard


----------



## itster2 (Jan 2, 2011)

trystan4861 said:


> This is currently only available to Verizon customers, but now unlocked to all carriers, using this apk

Click to collapse



doesnt seem to work after install. it look for an update and then cant find it. you only get 2 options, upgrade or exit.

thanks anyway though


----------



## ronartest2005 (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh, its the last weekend. 

On a side note, I called directv to see if I could get a deal on sunday ticket for the last weekend. They said "$49.95".


----------



## itster2 (Jan 2, 2011)

ronartest2005 said:


> Eh, its the last weekend.
> 
> On a side note, I called directv to see if I could get a deal on sunday ticket for the last weekend. They said "$49.95".

Click to collapse



greedy bastards!


----------



## ceo4eva (Jan 2, 2011)

How do I get atdhe to work oh my phone. It shows its not compatible with my browser. (Stock)

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Lord Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

slugbug2010 said:


> I want (need!!- my peeps are coming over) to watch the Bears game and it's not televised here. Should I try an app or the adetv site? I have an Evo and can stream in HD if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Pm me if its some sort of hack site ;-)
> 
> traced using ultra keyboard

Click to collapse



No, Sling for Android is not a hack site.


----------



## powered195 (Jan 3, 2011)

Does hd2 have flash?

Sent from this sh!t called the EVO?


----------



## powered195 (Jan 3, 2011)

Also have you guys tried channelsurfing.net or p2p networks, there is also Justin.tv.  The quaulity on those sites are way better than this stupid app. 

Sent from this sh!t called the EVO?


----------



## diggsnicca (Jan 7, 2011)

send me a copy of the APK


----------



## norkoastal (Jan 7, 2011)

hahaaha... App is pretty much useless now.. Time for playoffs!!!!


----------



## powered195 (Jan 7, 2011)

It Dosent work why would want a copy?  Plus If you looked at the op you would see it there!

Sent from this sh!t called the EVO?


----------



## ronartest2005 (Jan 7, 2011)

Even the most recent "cracked" version of the app needs the verizon manditory update.


----------



## fathom614 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like it's verizon for the next 4 seasons if you want this app on other carriers devices. It's a shame the NFL has to do these "Exclusive" deals, they would benefit more if it was just available in the market as more eyes would see it. Money that is what its all about right NFL?


----------



## androidmonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

fathom614 said:


> Looks like it's verizon for the next 4 seasons if you want this app on other carriers devices. It's a shame the NFL has to do these "Exclusive" deals, they would benefit more if it was just available in the market as more eyes would see it. Money that is what its all about right NFL?

Click to collapse



No, they benefit more in $$$ from an exclusive deal.  If everyone had it, they wouldn't get as much money in total.  Now that Verizon has the iPhone, its even more of a sell for Verizon to pay $$$$ for exclusivity.


----------



## redbeard46 (Jan 23, 2011)

What I don't understand, is why the NFL doesn't make an app like MLB.com does for baseball.


----------



## bmw2k1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your right about that one.


redbeard46 said:


> What I don't understand, is why the NFL doesn't make an app like MLB.com does for baseball.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## cateredjermaine (Jan 23, 2011)

Sent from this shi! Called evo lol....well I have the hd2 and I just recently got froyo 2.2 and in android apps u can download what's called flashplayer 10.1 COMPLETE FLASH 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## scrizz (Jan 24, 2011)

QQ............


----------



## xxMAGIC MANNxx (Jan 24, 2011)

Soo......

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## WarBird87 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well the new season is almost ready to start, does anyone want to try to get this app going again? I really wish this wasnt just a verizon only app...


----------



## joeclark (Aug 5, 2011)

I am up for testing!


----------



## byrdtulsa (Aug 5, 2011)

Just to let I know if the app doesn't work just go to atdhenet.tv and u get every sports game. Nfl, nba, mbl, soccer, ect.


----------



## OstrichSak (Aug 5, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> Just to let I know if the app doesn't work just go to atdhenet.tv and u get every sports game. Nfl, nba, mbl, soccer, ect.

Click to collapse



That website is inconsistent at best.  Right now for instance ESPN is offline.


----------



## byrdtulsa (Aug 6, 2011)

OstrichSak said:


> That website is inconsistent at best.  Right now for instance ESPN is offline.

Click to collapse



The espn doesn't work. I never use them links. But when ever games are on it shows all of them. I promise they work all the time. Just trying to help out with a way to watch the games.


----------



## AndroidGangsta (Aug 7, 2011)

Lets go texans o yeaA

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## ThC23 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can anyone get this working again for this season?
I would love to donate to get this working. Thanks.


----------



## ThC23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump

....


----------



## jramos402 (Aug 13, 2011)

Id also be interested in getting this working again and am more than willing to donate to whoever makes it happen.


----------



## byrdtulsa (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ hopefully the app runs smooth when it's up but till then check this out and let me know what u think. I like cause all ppv boxing and ufc will show as well.


----------



## tedjacob10 (Aug 13, 2011)

awesome, thanks, im gonna see if it works


----------



## Mimoro (Aug 13, 2011)

I wil try it when it is out and working


----------



## FatBoyExtraordinaire (Aug 14, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ hopefully the app runs smooth when it's up but till then check this out and let me know what u think. I like cause all ppv boxing and ufc will show as well.

Click to collapse



The number reason I wanted Android 2.2 on my phone. Co-Sign.


----------



## jramos402 (Aug 14, 2011)

Trying to get this started so here is the newest apk http://www.MegaShare.com/3506031 Hopefully somebody can get this to work.


----------



## tkm20 (Aug 15, 2011)

Being that I have verizon; the warning before using the NFL app says something about VCAST. When I start using this...will I have any *surprising* additions to my phone bill?


----------



## OstrichSak (Aug 15, 2011)

jramos402 said:


> Trying to get this started so here is the newest apk http://www.MegaShare.com/3506031 Hopefully somebody can get this to work.

Click to collapse



Just to clarify.. this is the actual apk and NOT the hacked one that offers free service, right?


----------



## jramos402 (Aug 15, 2011)

OstrichSak said:


> Just to clarify.. this is the actual apk and NOT the hacked one that offers free service, right?

Click to collapse



Correct. I posted the most current apk so that hopefully someone that knows what they are doing can get it to work for us.


Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## OstrichSak (Aug 15, 2011)

jramos402 said:


> Correct. I posted the most current apk so that hopefully someone that knows what they are doing can get it to work for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



That's what I figured but I wanted to make sure it was clear for everyone especially those who have VZW who may install this thinking it's the hacked one and then incur charges as a result.


----------



## TrojanBoy2000X (Aug 16, 2011)

*NFL Mobile*

I have a Thunderbolt and when i attempt to download NFL mobile it says "this item is not available on your carrier".

Is this because I am running SynergyRom and it doesn't recognize it as a Verizon  phone or is there something else going on.

Thanks


----------



## badgerdave (Aug 16, 2011)

*I'm all in for a working NFL Mobile app.  Let the donations begin....to someone that will make the Holy Grail work for HD2 users.*


----------



## tedjacob10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Geaux Saints!
(Sorry bro, couldn't resist it since they play each other this week)

Although I must say I was actually impressed after watching the first preseason game

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## partyman1971 (Aug 30, 2011)

So has anyone made any progress on this? I would love to have this working again for the season. Hope someone can fix it. Thanks.


----------



## badgerdave (Aug 31, 2011)

*How can we make this a hot issue again?  It seems that this thread has petered out....*


----------



## badgerdave (Aug 31, 2011)

tedjacob10 said:


> Geaux Saints!
> (Sorry bro, couldn't resist it since they play each other this week)
> 
> Although I must say I was actually impressed after watching the first preseason game
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wanted to give tedjacob10 a little bit of grief.  Saints????  Wasn't there a pre-season game between the Texans and the Saints?  I can't remember how that turned out....no I know how it turned out, but it's only pre-season right? (http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/sports/You-Could-Win-The-Super-Bowl-Houston-Texans-128402303.html)


----------



## tkm20 (Aug 31, 2011)

I have Verizon, but when launching the NFL Mobile app it says 

_We hope you've enjoyed the preseason and your free premium access to NFL Mobile. To continue to receive premium access after 9/30, subscribe to Verizon Video ($10/mo.) and you'll also get live College Football & Hockey plus full episodes of over 250 top-rated TV shows and more!_

Is there a way to get this "premium access", would love to have this since college football starts this week!

Thanks!


----------



## indigo196 (Sep 5, 2011)

I too would like to see this happen... I have a Verizon phone, but would like to get this on my Transformer. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## joeclark (Sep 9, 2011)

Any chance this could be working by Sunday? I will not be home and I really want to see the Cowboys!


----------



## seems2Blost (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm willing to donate to the person that can get this working on g2x!       Anybody out there want $

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 9, 2011)

If its not working by Sunday go to firstrowsports.eu on any  browser and you can watch any game every game. College nfl nba also ppv im gonna catch mayweather next weekend


----------



## carabina44 (Sep 9, 2011)

seems2Blost said:


> I'm willing to donate to the person that can get this working on g2x!       Anybody out there want $
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sterz85 (Sep 10, 2011)

to get app actually unlocked...

1st option - contact the guy who unlocked the old one and ask him.  i don't think he's on this forum one will have to 'track' him down on the droid forums

2nd option - somebody makes a new thread requested the app unlocked and keeps track of what donations people will make

^ that i think would work best.  the issue we had before was that once the app was unlocked everybody started using it and people were even emailing verizon to let them know. assholes.

soooo, even if we pay a developer to unlock it, verizon might update the apk 1/2 way into the season making the app we paid for useless


----------



## tgtoys (Sep 10, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> If its not working by Sunday go to firstrowsports.eu on any  browser and you can watch any game every game. College nfl nba also ppv im gonna catch mayweather next weekend

Click to collapse



+1 this seems like it will work.  I'm watching NFL Network right now, looks pretty good.  Can't wait to see it in action to watch Da Bears tomorrow!


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 10, 2011)

tgtoys said:


> +1 this seems like it will work.  I'm watching NFL Network right now, looks pretty good.  Can't wait to see it in action to watch Da Bears tomorrow!

Click to collapse



That's great. Im watching the auburn game now. But if app dosent work by then. This will be the best thing going.


----------



## Exiled44 (Sep 10, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> If its not working by Sunday go to firstrowsports.eu on any  browser and you can watch any game every game. College nfl nba also ppv im gonna catch mayweather next weekend

Click to collapse




Awesome! Thanks man. +1


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> If its not working by Sunday go to firstrowsports.eu on any  browser and you can watch any game every game. College nfl nba also ppv im gonna catch mayweather next weekend

Click to collapse



Trying to test it out right now and I can't seem to find the Nebraska Cornhusker's game.  Am I doing it wrong or is there a chance that not 'every' college game is on?

Edit:  Never mind, I didn't realize 'Football' was actually soccer.  Damn my American one-track mind!  So I clicked on US football and found a link.  Getting ready to click and view now...


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 11, 2011)

It at 1830 near top


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> It at 1830 near top

Click to collapse



What's the trick to the advertising popups?  Half of the time they pop up and there's some red letters above them that say you can click to make them go away but it's not clickable for me.  The entire Husker game they would popup and go away right away so it wasn't an issue.  I've been watching the StrikeForce fight for a bit and I keep getting the popups that won't let me click them to make them go away.


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 11, 2011)

OstrichSak said:


> What's the trick to the advertising popups?  Half of the time they pop up and there's some red letters above them that say you can click to make them go away but it's not clickable for me.  The entire Husker game they would popup and go away right away so it wasn't an issue.  I've been watching the StrikeForce fight for a bit and I keep getting the popups that won't let me click them to make them go away.

Click to collapse



What i do is once it starts playing i hit full screen button and i never see it.


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 11, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> What i do is once it starts playing i hit full screen button and i never see it.

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks for the heads up.  I didn't even think of that.  I was trying to work on other things on my laptop but if that's the trick I'll go that route.  One thing I noticed is that the video quality can vary by a pretty wide margin.  For instance, the Husker game was pixelated in the smaller size so I couldn't imagine how bad it would be full screen on a 17" screen.  The feed for this Strikeforce MMA fight looks pretty good so I imagine it will suffice for full screen.


----------



## smaxcom (Sep 11, 2011)

I just found an app in the android market named "Patriots Game Day Live" it claims to have access to the NFL redzone channel. 

I downloaded it and the catch is that you have to be connected to the wifi network in the patriots stadium or located in the stadium to use the app.  

I'm thinking if someone can hack this app to bypass the check for the wifi/location then we might be back in business!

Anyone willing to take a crack at it?


----------



## jpb2187 (Sep 12, 2011)

you can use location spoofer from the market to spoof your gps location to make it look like you are in the stadium or wherever you want. use to use it to bypass blackout restrictions for an nhl app.


----------



## sl8125 (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone has the apk file? 

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## OstrichSak (Sep 12, 2011)

smaxcom said:


> I just found an app in the android market named "Patriots Game Day Live" it claims to have access to the NFL redzone channel.
> 
> I downloaded it and the catch is that you have to be connected to the wifi network in the patriots stadium or located in the stadium to use the app.

Click to collapse





jpb2187 said:


> you can use location spoofer from the market to spoof your gps location to make it look like you are in the stadium or wherever you want.

Click to collapse



So, if I understand this correctly, I can install 'Patriots Game Day Live' as well as 'Location spoofer' (both free) and then watch NFL RedZone for free?  That sound about right?  Do I run Location Spoofer first to change my location then launch the Patriots app?  Sounds like the solution could be much more simple than hacking the VZW app.


----------



## DeadEndRoad117 (Sep 13, 2011)

Does the apk work on wifi only tabs as well or does the app somehow recognize that the device is for a certain carrier?


----------



## PMGRANDS (Sep 13, 2011)

Does the apk in the OP still Work?


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 13, 2011)

PMGRANDS said:


> Does the apk in the OP still Work?

Click to collapse



No. It doesn't. I have a website that i posted where u can view all sports. 
www.firstrowsports.eu


----------



## PMGRANDS (Sep 13, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> No. It doesn't. I have a website that i posted where u can view all sports.
> www.firstrowsports.eu

Click to collapse



Thanks man...

Does that website play Live Games too?


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 13, 2011)

PMGRANDS said:


> Thanks man...
> 
> Does that website play Live Games too?

Click to collapse



Yes it does and u can catch mayweather Saturday for free. On football make sure u select the American football. The one that says football is soccer.


----------



## PMGRANDS (Sep 13, 2011)

byrdtulsa said:


> Yes it does and u can catch mayweather Saturday for free. On football make sure u select the American football. The one that says football is soccer.

Click to collapse



Get outta here...

How the Hell can I get the Mayweather fight? That **** would be Sick...
You got me Excited now! LOL!

You Serious?


----------



## smaxcom (Sep 13, 2011)

OstrichSak said:


> So, if I understand this correctly, I can install 'Patriots Game Day Live' as well as 'Location spoofer' (both free) and then watch NFL RedZone for free?  That sound about right?  Do I run Location Spoofer first to change my location then launch the Patriots app?  Sounds like the solution could be much more simple than hacking the VZW app.

Click to collapse



I tried this and it didn't work...I think it actually checks to see if you are on the in stadium wifi network. Anyone know if this would be easy to bypass?


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes sir. There is a tab that says boxing, Mma ,Ufc. And u will find it there.


----------



## ewest23 (Sep 19, 2011)

shawn1224 said:


> Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically

Click to collapse



I tried this but it only opens up and then asks to download something from app market. Then when I hit download it just opens the market screen for verizon app and says open then repeats all this over again. Any help?


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 19, 2011)

Its not working at all. I posted a link where u can watch all games


----------



## ewest23 (Sep 20, 2011)

yea I openend up that and it said links for tonights game so will be up soon game has not started yet hopefully it works I work overnight so I need that thanks... will check it out.


----------



## byrdtulsa (Sep 20, 2011)

It works i use all the time.


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 20, 2011)

Great info thanks will check it out


----------



## AndrewAD3 (Sep 24, 2011)

How about watch espn?


----------



## shawn1224 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically 



xeudoxus said:


> Here you go guys, let me know how it works
> 
> nfl new
> 
> -Matt

Click to collapse


----------



## badgerdave (Sep 24, 2011)

AndrewAD3 said:


> How about watch espn?

Click to collapse



Great!!!  I would have never thought to watch it on espn.  Wait....espn only has Monday Night Football.  What about Sunday?  Oh forgive me..I have the NFL Ticket and Mobile app to go with it.  

Really though, what we are asking is for a hacked app.  I "did" need it, but not any longer.  Still there are others that can't afford what I have and would still like to watch it on their mobile device.  

Watching Espn is not a solution.


----------



## AndrewAD3 (Sep 24, 2011)

badgerdave said:


> Great!!!  I would have never thought to watch it on espn.  Wait....espn only has Monday Night Football.  What about Sunday?  Oh forgive me..I have the NFL Ticket and Mobile app to go with it.
> 
> Really though, what we are asking is for a hacked app.  I "did" need it, but not any longer.  Still there are others that can't afford what I have and would still like to watch it on their mobile device.
> 
> Watching Espn is not a solution.

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the app Watch ESPN. Has it been hacked yet?           Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## badgerdave (Sep 25, 2011)

AndrewAD3 said:


> I'm talking about the app Watch ESPN. Has it been hacked yet?           Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



My bad.  I didn't know about "Watch ESPN" app.  I couldn't tell you.  Sorry.


----------



## bkjay78 (Oct 1, 2011)

www.firstrowsports.com or
www.firstrowsports.tv or
www.firstrowsports.eu

They are all the same & redirect to the same website. I used to use ATDHE.net but now this is my website of choice. I watched the Mayweather fight on it, WWE Night of Champions, and will see the next Pay per view UFC match plus WWE Hell in the Cell tomorrow night. On Sundays I click on the American Football tab & I'm in heaven. NFL Network with the RedZone channel plus all individual games as well. Want to watch baseball playoff games on the run instead, well this is your onestop shop. Many other links to other sporting events as well. Let's just hope the FEDS don't shut this one down too. Damn DEBBIE-DOWNERS!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## shane.aldrich (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a long thread and I'm sure this has been asked already. But... Does anyone have this working on the Vibrant for T-Mobile?


----------



## nyc3 (Oct 2, 2011)

shane.aldrich said:


> This is a long thread and I'm sure this has been asked already. But... Does anyone have this working on the Vibrant for T-Mobile?

Click to collapse



Seriously? Did you even bother reading a few pages?


----------



## shane.aldrich (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes. As a matter of fact I did. After 10 pages I decided to make my first post. Sorry I don't sit in front of my computer all day. I have other things going on in my life.


----------



## augie7107 (Oct 3, 2011)

shane.aldrich said:


> Yes. As a matter of fact I did. After 10 pages I decided to make my first post. Sorry I don't sit in front of my computer all day. I have other things going on in my life.

Click to collapse



There are other security fixes in place this year.

This one will not get cracked. It's too much work and they push out a fix a week later.


----------



## androidmonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

shane.aldrich said:


> Yes. As a matter of fact I did. After 10 pages I decided to make my first post. Sorry I don't sit in front of my computer all day. I have other things going on in my life.

Click to collapse



If you did then you would see its not working.   Lazy.


----------



## shane.aldrich (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm. Name calling. Nice work!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## androidmonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

shane.aldrich said:


> Hmm. Name calling. Nice work!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who is name calling?


----------



## Carpet161 (Oct 13, 2011)

bkjay78 said:


> www.firstrowsports.com or
> www.firstrowsports.tv or
> www.firstrowsports.eu

Click to collapse



Thanks for these links!

What section would you find the UFC Payperview fights?

EDIT****************
Found it


----------



## swc2001 (Aug 31, 2012)

tnpapadakos said:


> try this one

Click to collapse



Well it installed. The unfortunate thing is they have updated the app soooo it makes you download the new one which does not allow the HDMI. Do you think it possible that you will make a new version of this app so that it will work again? Oh pretty please!


----------



## unk2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

shawn1224 said:


> Is there anyway to hack the new NFL Mobile app that's currently only available for Verizon so we can get it work for any and all networks ... T-Mobile specifically

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## mikesdot (Sep 4, 2012)

so is there any solution other then watching it online on firstrowsports.eu...and has anyone checked if "Patriots Game Day Live" in combination with location spoofer actually work??? Football starts Wednesday... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------

